# Dorsey: a vanity-driven ramble



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Been training for years on & off at a social level but finally upped my game for the last 6 months of 2010, achieving personal goals I never thought possible. However, Jan-Mar this year saw me barely entering the gym again with all visible gains now pretty much lost along with a hell of a lot of weight I'd worked hard to put on (13.5st 24/12/10 down to 12.1st 14/2/11).

Later today I'm starting with a new training partner (my brother) who hasn't trained much over the years but is naturally well built so will do well - probably better than me if I teach him well enough!! Ha. Looking back on my 2010 progress I can easily see I was MASSIVELY over-training (I'm talking weights 5-7 times a week, circuits, basketball, tennis, volleyball, badminton etc etc - you name it, I had my gym kit on doing it!) but at the time the 6 pack was out so there was no stopping me!!

Even if I wanted to pick up where I left off in 2010 I simply haven't got the time so with a fresh training partner comes a fresh start - back to basics. I'm going to run Cal's Full Body Workout twice a week for the next 6 weeks (with 1-2 days of CV/light ab work in addition) leading into a basic 2 day split 3 days pw for the following 2-3 months.

Although by the end of 2010 I'd managed to get up to 13.5 stone, it was extremely difficult to eat well. I've now pretty much ironed out my diet with my immediate aim being a lean (ish) bulk ideally up towards the 14st mark - with Jan 2012 being my deadline i.e. 9 months to add about 1.5-2st. As above, I was 12.1st back in Feb but I'll weigh myself again later to get a better idea of my starting point as I wouldn't be surprised if I've started gaining already. I'll also add my other stats when I get chance to do them.

As with all the other journals on here, happy reading!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in at 12st 9lbs so started to put a bit back on already. Hopefully 14st by Dec/Jan is within reach. I'll stick my diet up too at some point but here's how my first 'basic' routine went...

Week 1 (session 1 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 80 (bro @ 40)

Flat bench @ 70 (bro @ 60)

Close grip pulldown @ 50 (bro @ 50)

Calf raises (seated) @ 50 (bro @ 50)

Mil press (seated) @ 40 (bro also @ 40 but struggled from rep 6)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro did light DB's due to finger injury...don't ask!!)

Should've done tri pushdowns & crunches too but ran out of time as had to explain a lot of form etc to my bro.

I must admit, although the weight i'm lifting is prob at least 25% down on last year it was anything but 'basic'! Saying that, it was an absolute pleasure to get through knowing how much our kid will be aching over the next few days!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Keep it up bud your flat bench is pretty good mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers lads. I'm well down on where I was but hopefully the old muscle-memory will kick and and i'll be back up to speed in no time. Saying that, Rome wasn't built in a day bla bla..so there's no rush. It'll be interesting to see how quickly my bro overtakes me.

6.1" Fleg but naturally fairly slim unfortunately. I'm gonna take some body measurements tomorrow to try working out where I think I can possibly get to size wise. I'll also take some pics but they def wont be going up until I've got some got some better ones to compare against!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Will you be staying natty mate or any plans for aas in the future?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dorsey when you were training too much would you have listened if some said you were overtraining?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jord - i'm actually already half way through a 50mg per day cycle of oral Winny. It was a mistake, a knee-jerk reaction to losing my previous gains. I'll continue with it seeing as i'm this far along but I wont do anything again for 12-18 months min and even then it would be after doing a hell of a lot of research first.

Cal - most defo not which is why I can appreciate the posts of some of the other guys on here. I'm a great believer in learning from ones mistakes, sometimes it's the only way. My situation was slightly different though in that where I was, there was feck all else to do. Gym 24/7 was a way of getting through it along with the focus of family etc. I'm not saying the over-training thing didn't work because to a degree it did (I came home at Xmas for the day and my other half was gobsmacked!) but knowing what I know now i'm sure I could've probably doubled my gains with half the effort.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Training first thing, cant bloody wait. Cal, this whole training only twice a week thing is harder than it sounds!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 1 (session 2 of 2):

(All 3 x 10 apart from toe-touches 3 x 25)

Squats @ 80 (bro @ 60)

Flat bench @ 70 (bro @ 60)

Close grip pulldown @ 60 (bro @ 60)

Calf raises (seated) @ 60 (bro @ 60)

Mil press (seated) @ 42.5 (bro @ 40)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 25)

Toe touches

Tri pushdown @ 47.5 I think, slot 12 on cable (bro @ 37.5, slot 10)

Cheat day today, lunch at TGI's. Chicken fajita nacho's followed by cajun chicken ciabatta - very tasty!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 2 (session 1 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 80 (bro at 60)

Flat bench @ 72.5 (bro at 60)

Close grip pulldown @ 60 (bro at 60)

Calf raises (seated) @ 70 (bro @ 70)

Mil press (seated) @ 42.5 (bro @ 40)

Missed preachers, abs & tri pushdowns as had to be home early but our kid couldn't arrive any earlier than planned to make up for it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brother, training partner. I log his down as it's an easy way for me to remember how we're both progressing.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just bear with it dorsey in a months time the weights will be demanding...

the extra recovery will then be obvious and it`ll mean the difference between getting the next increment or failing.

its not the routine thats special its a standard FB using good compounds you split the routine as volume gets too much and then can introdue a couple of smaller exercises..btw i wouldnt bother with calves until the split.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry, i'm more than happy to stick with it. I've tried various training methods over the yrs, some have worked, some haven't. To be honest, it feels quite refreshing to be taking a step back, dropping out the frilly stuff and getting back to what matters most - good compounds.

Funny you should mention the calves, was considering dropping them out due to time constraints but i#ll see how it goes.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

add em back in when you split.

dropping exercises is neccessary.

abbreviated training is training in its purest form..

consider an FB routine which was only trap bar deads, weighted dips n chins..

whole body covered..

alot of people would say thats not enuff and finish in 20 mins..


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

wish my gym had a trap bar  cheapo virgin bastids!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont buy any supps for a month and you`ll prolly be able to buy one...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just had to google the trap bar, never seen one before.

With only training twice a week I must admit the waiting around is getting to me a bit but i'm happy to see how it goes until ready to split and move to 3 days. Hope I don't get lazy in the meantime though!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thats the second time you said that dude.

are you hearing me when i say in one months time if you are adding weight correctly workouts are gonna be super fcuking hard... :wink:

patience dude..

you can while things are building if you must, train every third day if things are so easy..

do you ache the next day ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I like to repeat myself, I like to repeat myself...

I'm hearing you, don't worry. I'm not one of these newbie's where it goes in one ear & out the next.

I'll stick with the 2 days until I split, just missing it that's all - did I say that already???!

Course I ache, I train hard. Fair enough the weights aren't heavy compared to some but it's all relative...it's never easy!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good man  my bad for steriotyping dude...

do some cardio on off days, that way you`ll feel like youre always doing sommat..

low impact tho..

cutting or bulking..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No problem, you must get sick to the back teeth of it. Been training on & off for years but gonna hit it proper this time. Most newbie's = ok, newbie's who don't listen and have never heard of google = annoying!!

'Clean' bulking for next 6-9 months, hoping to add 1.5-2st. 6"1, currently 12.9st, would like to be 14 at least before I start to cut.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 2 (session 2 of 2):

(All 3 x 10 apart from toe-touches 3 x 30)

Squats @ 85 (bro @ 70)

Flat bench @ 75 (bro @ 65)

Close grip pulldown @ 60 (bro @ 60)

Mil press (seated) @ 45 (bro couldn't complete, shoulder pains!)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 30 but struggled)

Toe touches (bro left by this point)

Tri pushdown @ 47.5 I think, slot 12 on cable

Squats & press moving in the right direction and feeling stronger on both the close grip pulldown & tri pushdown so should be ready to move those down notch come next sesh.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 3 (session 1 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 100 (bro @ 60)

Flat bench @ 75 (bro @ 70 but struggled)

Close grip pulldown @ 60 (bro @ 60)

Mil press (seated) @ 45 (bro also @ 45 but struggled)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 30)

Tri pushdown @ 52.5, slot 13 on cable (bro @ 37.5, slot 10)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 3 (session 2 of 2):

(All 3 x 10 apart from toe-touches 3 x 30)

Squats @ 90 (bro @ 75)

Flat bench @ 77.5 (bro @ 65)

Close grip pulldown @ 65 (bro @ 65)

Mil press (seated) @ 47.5 (bro @ 42.5)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 25 standing with ez)

Tri pushdown @ 52.5, slot 13 on cable (bro @ 37.5, slot 10)

Toe touches

3 weeks in, happy with the gains made so far. By the end of wk 6 it would be nice to have the big compunds at: DL 110, squat 100, bench 85-90, mil press 50.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

making progress there mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 4 (session 1 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 100 (bro @ 80)

Flat bench @ 77.5 (bro @ 70)

Close grip pulldown @ 65 (bro @ 65)

Mil press (seated) @ 47.5 (bro @ 45)

Preacher curls - left out due to tendinitis

Tri pushdown @ 55.5 (bro @ 55.5)

Had all last week off due to illness and also came off the winny so felt slightly weak - not sure if it's a psychological thing or not though! Weighed in again, gone up 3lbs to 12st 12lbs so heading in the right direction at least. I think i'd have hit 13 dead if it wasn't for last week's illness and lack of food.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 4 (session 2 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

Squats @ 95 (bro @ 90)

Flat bench @ 77.5 (bro @ 70)

Close grip pulldown @ 65 (bro @ 65)

Mil press (seated) @ 47.5 (bro @ 47.5)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 25 standing with ez)

Tri pushdown @ 60 (bro @ 50)

My brother's all but caught up with me now so by the end of week 6 (my split point) I'd say we'll be on a level playing field ready to move forward.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

good work dude, nice progress, i start my training tomorrow and think ill give cal's WO a go!

how long are you sticking to this routine for?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think i'll do another 2-3 weeks then move onto a 2-day split.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 5 (session 1 of 2 - yesterday):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 100

Flat bench @ 60 as had no spot :-(

Close grip pulldown @ 65

Mil press (seated) @ 47.5 (first set @ 50)

Preacher curls @ 30 but tendonitis still playing havoc!

Tri pushdown @ 55.5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 5 (session 2 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

Squats @ 100 (bro @ 90)

Flat bench @ 77.5 - first set @ 80 (bro @ 70)

Close grip pulldown @ 65 (bro @ 65)

Mil press (seated) @ 50 (bro @ 50)

Preacher curls @ 30 (bro @ 25 standing with ez)

Tri pushdown @ 60 (bro @ 50)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 6 (session 1 of 2 - yesterday):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 100

Flat bench 1 @ 80, 2 @ 77.5

Close grip pulldown @ 65

Mil press (seated) @ 50

Preacher curls @ 30

Tri pushdown @ 55.5

Having been posting much lately as net playing up. Should be ready to start splitting this in two pretty shortly.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How are you finding a 2x day split dude. As I have just started one in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 6 (session 2 of 2 - yesterday)

All 3 x 10

Squats @ 100

Flat bench 1 @ 80, 2 @ 77.5

Close grip pulldown @ 65

Mil press (seated) @ 50

Preacher curls @ 30

Tri pushdown @ 60.5

Jord: sorry for delayed reply, not been getting on much lately as in process of switching over internet supplier. I'm still running the FBW, just alternating between squats/DL. I'm about ready to split it, just want to get my bench levelled out a 3 x 10 @ 80's first. What 2 day split are you doing?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

A fbw but slightly diff take a look in my journal dude. What you splitting it to 3 ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Real good workout yesterday, weight ticking up nicely.

Week 7 (session 1 of 2):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 105

Flat bench @ 80

Close grip pulldown @ 65

Mil press (seated) @ 52.5 x 2, 50 x 1

Preacher curls @ 30

Tri pushdown @ 60.5

Jord, I think i'll prob follow Cal's 2 day split. His advice has been great so far, putting good size on and this whole 'less is more' thing really does seem to be working. Aiming to put another 1-1.5st on by Xmas before cutting.

The only thing I might start adding in now is a bit of cardio. Haven't done any to date this year so it's prob about time I got my arse into gear!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Everything moving along nicely there mate. Keep at it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 7 (session 2 of 2 from last Saturday):

(All 3 x 10)

Squats @ 100 (might drop it back down a tad though as not happy with ROM)

Flat bench @ 80

Close grip pulldown @ 65

Mil press (seated) @ 52.5

Preacher curls @ 30

Tri pushdown @ 60.5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 8 (session 1 of 2 from last Tues 21st):

(All 3 x 10)

DL @ 105

Flat bench @ 82.5

Close grip pulldown @ 70

Mil press (seated) @ 52.5 x 2

Preacher curls @ 35

Tri pushdown @ 60.5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 8 (session 2 of 2 from last Saturday 25th):

(All 3 x 10)

Squats @ 100

Flat bench @ 82.5

Close grip pulldown @ 70

Mil press (seated) @ 52.5

Tri pushdown @ 60.5

Had to drop biceps out as tendonitis still really giving me jip. Feel like i've reached the end of the road with this routine now anyway so on to the 2-day split as of next w/o.

Weight creeping up still too, 13st 3lbs now. Looking for another stone over the coming 4-5 months if poss.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Moved onto the 2-day split Wednesday just gone. As it's not too far off what I was doing for the previous 8 wks i'll probably only run it for 5-6 before switching it up again.

DL (3 x 10) @ 105

Wide grip pull-ups (7, 6, 6)

Mil Press (3 x 10) @ 52.5

Hammer curls (3 x 10) @ 13.5

Toe touches (50, 30, 30)

Crunches (25, 25, 25)

Haven't done any pull-ups in 4-5 months so I did struggle somewhat. I've put a stone on in the last couple of months plus the bar itself is really awkward so i'm not surprised. Shouldn't take me too long to build back up though and start adding a bit of weight again. Once my spotter is back i'll get him to bump me up for the last few so I can do some negatives which I always find helps speed up my gains when lagging.

Went for hammers to see if it helped with the tendonitis. It seemed to at the time but it's been playing up constantly ever since so not sure if the two are related.

Looking forward to tomorrow's:

Squat

Bench

Dip

Calves

Gripwork

Gonna change to incline bench as feel top chest is underdeveloped compared to the lower giving a slightly 'sagging' look. Also, not 100% sure what gripwork to do yet. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could shrug by pinch gripping 2 20kg plates

you could pick up a loaded BB or db`s and simply hold it, you could wear socks on hands to increase intensity or use a fat bar or make one with plastic tubing slid over bar.

you could finger curl, wrist curl.

you could pinch grip 2 plates together..

you can never ever wear straps(1x255kg below the knee partial)

buy some crushing type grippers..

you can hold sand bags..

you can hold uneven object, concrete blocks(mine are 20kg and rip your hands lol)

or you can climb a lampost..






btw bud ive done incline bench for 5 years and still dont have an upper chest


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think dips are an under used exercise. Great for total chest development and chest delt tie in.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dips: is it body straight for tri's and leaning in slightly to bring chest into it?

Cal - you're mental mate, i'll leave the pole climbing to you! Don't much fancy walking round the gym with a pair of socks on my hands either so i'll maybe start with the shrugs and some wrist curls. I've never worn straps, never would. The most i'd do is use a bit of chalk for my deads if I really had to.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, chin on chest and legs forward a little, flare elbows slightly for chest.

For triceps I keep elbows in and bend my knees keeping feet behind me.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks MM. I'll perhaps do 2 sets of each to keep it varied.

Need to start adding some cardio in soon or it's gonna absolutely kill me in 6 months time when I start cutting!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

vary things by all means, it is 100% unnccessary tho :wink:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

:fencing: Ha, nope!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its sommat i read on here all the time dude... usualy accompanied by a why can i grow i need a new powder thread..

imo you should nail the basics see growth then tweak..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I hear ya.

Going back to the chest issue, you don't think switching to incline will help correct that?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it cant hurt...

ive got a fcuking v neck where my upper chest doesnt grow tho.. and my lower chest is a best bodypart...

when i get lean tho my upper chest becomes apparent, but i mean veiny lean.. so doesnt happen often lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got a neck life a fcukin giraffe so I think it makes my chest look that bit lower somehow. Well, that's my excuse anyhow!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

btw you dont curl your wrists in exercises so theyre not the best choice.. you want to do something that will give a functional extra when it comes to gripping onto a bar..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, such as? And give me a realistic gym related option please, not one where the old bill are likely to be called for scaling the local mobile phone mast!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 1 (session 2 of 2)

Incline bench 10 @ 60, 10 @ 70, 8 @ 75

Dips 3 x 15 (should be able to start adding weight within a week or two)

Calf raises (seated) 10 @ 60, 8 @ 80, 10 @ 70

Squats 3 x 10 @ 100.

Had to cut WO short due to time constraints which came in quite handy anyway as I hadn't done my research with regards to the grip-work!

Was just finding my feet on some of the weights, will aim to keep the weight on all working sets static next week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It'll be a good while until i'm even at the point of needing to consider straps! My grip is pretty poor though, struggling to get through my deads & chins at the moment as it is! I might succumb to a bit of chalk at some point but if I can look at improving my grip i'd rather hold off completely.

I'll struggle with all these out-of-gym techniques though, if i'm not at work or in the gym i'm at home running around for a pregnant missus with a 4 year old wrapped round my legs! Perhaps I should grow a pair before I look to improve my grip eh??!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How about doing some 'pull' exercises but holding onto a towel or a set of straps instead of the actual equipment itself?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah you're prob right about the maxing out although I do my deads first so struggling with them is probably more to do with grip. I could literally feel the bar slipping from my hands last week, had to keep re-adjusting constantly.

As for the stick/brick thing, I actually haven't got either believe it or not but it is something I could easily build into my daily routine so i'll take a shot at it.

Nice one for commenting on me sticking to the workout by the way. I'm a creature of habit by nature so me sticking to any kind of routine suits me fine. It's when I have to start mixing things up a little that I come up short! I also try to keep my log as simple as possible so it helps any newbie's who might fancy a read.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 2 (session 1 of 2)

DL 10, 10, 10 @ 110

Wide grip pull-ups 7, 7, 8

Mil Press 10, 10, 8 @ 55

Hammer curls 10, 10, 10 @ 13.5

Various ab work

Very good workout tonight. Less is definitely more, it really was time to split. DL & MP weight up again and pull-ups already slightly better than last week. Did my last set with some paper towels around the bar, it's defo a grip issue. Might grab myself some chalk this week to see what improvement it makes.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Using chalk takes nothing away from the exercise. I thought my grip was failing on deadlifts but all it was was greasy/sweaty palms. At 160k I started using chalk and have gone up to 205k still with only chalk. You would not believe the difference it makes.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mightymariner said:


> Using chalk takes nothing away from the exercise. I thought my grip was failing on deadlifts but all it was was greasy/sweaty palms. At 160k I started using chalk and have gone up to 205k still with only chalk. You would not believe the difference it makes.


Yeah, I remember you saying once before. I guess you're still fully gripping the bar yourself (unlike straps) so you're not cheating yourself out of anything...hopefully!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 2 (session 2 of 2 - from Sat 9th)

Squats 10 @ 60, 2 x 10 @ 100

Incline bench 3 x 10 @ 70

Dips 3 x 20

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 70

Still undecided whether to drop squat weight in favour of ROM.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 3 (session 1 of 1 - from yesterday)

Squats 3 x 10 @ 80

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 75

Incline bench 3 x 10 @ 72.5

Weighted dips (10kg) 3 x 10

Various ab work

Been away on holiday this week so only trained once. Diet has taken a big knock too. I've probably still added a lb or two but I doubt any of it was lean!!

Finally decided to drop squat weight down in favour of ROM and felt better for it. I'll go back to increasing by small increments each week but again, if I feel ROM is taking a back seat I might stop and increase rep range instead.

I think incline bench could be a tad better. Got my spotter back this week hopefully so fingers crossed i'll be able to up it some more.

Starting my grip-work this week. Built myself the stringy-brick contraption Fleg was on about so gonna start giving that a bash every other night or something. It's harder than it looks though so I might have to smash a bit of the brick off to get me going for the first couple of weeks!!

I also need to do something for wrists I think. I'm getting pains in the back of my hands (between my wrists and my knuckles) and I think it's because the weights I lift are too heavy for my wrists so they're giving way which subsequently puts added pressure on the area i'm feeling the pain in. I tried doing a few press-ups the other day and the pain for the first few reps was almost unbearable. I think it's mainly happening during bench, tricep pushdowns and perhaps even military.

Looking forward to deads & chins this week so I can try out my new liquid chalk!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 4 (session 1 of 2)

DL 10, 10, 10 @ 110

Wide grip pull-ups 10, 9, 7

Mil Press 10, 10, 8 @ 55

Hammer curls 10, 10, 10 @ 13.5

Various ab work

Used liquid chalk for the first time tonight. Made a huge difference to the grip, thought I was going to literally stick to the chin-up bar! In fact, I was sticking to the steering wheel all the way home!!

Due to check my weight again this coming Sat, be interested to see what the gains are this month after a week's hol. Defo think I need to start with the cardio now, even if it's just 1 or 2 sessions per week - can feel a bit of a bloat coming on.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 4 (session 2 of 2)

Squats 3 x 10 @ 80

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 75

Incline bench 3 x 10 @ 75

Weighted dips (11.25kg) 3 x 10

Weighed in today, up 7lbs from this time last month to 13st 10lbs. However, it was done at 4pm instead of early doors so i'm gonna head back in the morning before breakie to double check. If I have increased that much in a month i'm a tad worried it's not all lean. Cardio defo starts next week!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nipped to the gym first thing to weigh in again and i'd dropped 3lbs from yesterday afternoon (not surprising) so i've made a 4lb gain for the month which i'm more than happy with. As I say, starting 2-3 cardio sessions this week so my weigh in next month should go a long way to proving whether the gains are all lean or not.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 5 (session 1 of 2 - from yesterday)

DL 10, 10, 10 @ 110

Wide grip pull-ups 10, 8, 7-8ish...barely...

Mil Press 10, 10, 10 @ 55

Hammer curls 10, 10, 10 @ 15

Various ab work

30 mins on the runner

Struggled with my pull-ups but i'd say that's now to do with the increased bodyweight. If I can keep them around the 8-10 mark for the time being i'll be fairly happy.

Finally started my cardio, fcuk me it was a shock to the system. I haven't done anything whatsoever since playing badminton during the first week in Jan! After 1 min 29 secs I had an abdominal stitch, by 5 mins I had another pain near my rib cage/lower pec area, by 13 mins the pain was that unbearable I had to slow it down for 5 mins and do an incline walk just to shift it then even during the last 10 mins I had to stop for another min to shift a new stitch on the other side!!!!! Oh and that's not to mention my left hand side groin was niggling all along (I get a lot of groin pain from CV) but it's my right hand side that's hurting like hell this morning! All in, not a pleasant experience but I suppose it can only get better...I hope! Ha.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 5 (session 2 of 2)

Squats 3 x 10 @ 82.5

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 77.5

Flat bench 3 x 20 @ 60

Dips 3 x 15

30 mins cardio

I couldn't get on the incline bench this week so reverted to flat and decided to go for high reps/low weight as had no spot and felt the back on my hands could do with the rest anyway (see other post about hand pains etc). Also, did the same for dips as the weighted belt was in use too.

Cardio was a tad better than my first attempt earlier this week!! Still not exactly sure what pace I should be going at, think i've been running roughly a 10-12 minute mile. The HR thingy is a bit dodgey so pace is the only measure I have really.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont hesistate to go into maintance for other exercises like you have with chins.. 

its all about leg work and adding weight to it..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

God, a reply on my thread....what to do??! Ha.

I was interested to read one of your other posts somewhere about ppl with longer limbs perhaps opting for reps over weight. You think that's a good option?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

im not sure i said that..

i think i would have said shortened rom and extra weight is way to go for "longer" trainees...

tbh bud, if you look ive got pages of unanswered shizzle...

my quality sunday morning post on my lost turtle for example lmao

i just rant about whatevers getting my goat at the time lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My nan had a turtle. Only found out yesterday it died two years ago. Maggots got hold of it apparently and then it's leg fell of while at the vet's. Poor git!

As for the longer limbs, perhaps it wasn't you then. Maybe you suggested reps over weight on squats? I dunno... I'm trying to add weight on a regular basis but because my wrists are piss poor and I rotate my knuckles backwards it can prove a little painful which i'm sure isn't gonna do me any favours over the long term.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i read recently in the 4 hour body and it makes sense to me...

rotate knuckles forward on bench and when you psu up, feel as if youre pushing downhill and away from you..basically arms are not vetical but at a slight angle..

i never suggest reps over weight altho have mentioned repping out on all sets recently with 1 min gaps to train for 15 10 6 rep sets..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

better to fix a prob than patch it bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok so if I cant rotate wrists forward I guess the weight needs to come back down till I can?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youve lost me?

why cant you rotate them forwards?

if you cant you will get wrist pain cos of the extra force bearing down on it from the bad angle.

think about how much it`ll hurt when your my age dude if you dont sort it...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My wrists just buckle under the weight, simple as. I do try to stop them from rotating but the weight i'm lifting is just too heavy for them to handle. I am worried about the long term effects though which is why i've been considering dropping weight, increasing reps and working on grip/wrists in the process until I can look to increase back up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

defo.. recalculate weight to a 15-20 rep range one..

add in some grip work..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You think doing so will decrease my chances of good muscle mass gain during current bulk?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not if you calculate weight accurately and keep adding small increments no..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

not sure fleg, i cant get on with french grip...

yeah all the above are good ideas..

i did notice howver that dorseys deads are well down against his bench..

improvement on deads should improve grip strength..

because i did nearly every increment all the way to my pb ive never had a grip issue except for random odd reps..

regualr deading should thicken connective tissue.

i prefer to look at deads as the base rather than grip work..

deads for traps and accompanied by shrugs..

not shrugs for traps..

no one needs to train rear delts either if theyre deading hard..

yeah drop back on presses n try n do some grip work..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Cal, do you think Dorsey might benefit from using french grip for bench etc???
> 
> I go back to a brick on a string mate.. Try it... Also... Plate pinches, wrist curls... Work those forearms and wrists dude


Got the brick thingy sorted, sitting outside my back door so trying to nip out to do a few reps whenever I remember. Defo gonna start adding in the other bits now though.



TheCrazyCal said:


> not sure fleg, i cant get on with french grip...
> 
> yeah all the above are good ideas..
> 
> ...


Ok, i'll drop back bench too like I have squats - feel like i'm going backwards now but such is life! What ratio do you work from for deads/squat/bench?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the ratio is universal dude..

ummm its sommat like squats is a third more than bench and deads are a third more than squats..

you are benching more than me btw..

i cant bench much but it does make me wonder what ya forms like bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd say chest is my strongest point although it's obviously nothing special. I last did flat at the end of June before swapping to incline, I was getting 3 x 10 @ 82.5 out (inc the weight of the bar itself obviously). Surely that cant be better than you?

As for ratio, I always base it on 3, 4, 5 (bench, squat, deads) which is pretty much what you're saying. If deads are to be used as my base (@ 110) then squat should be at 88 (they're currently @ 82.5 after dropping back) and bench should be @ 66 (currently @ 82.5 flat & 75 incline). I am looking to move my deads forward week on week from now on but i'd argue i'm simply stronger in my chest than legs ratio-wise at present. Long limbs remember, especially legs!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shorten the ROM...

well has it ocurred to you that you could do that for chest too?

arms are long as well as legs..

i can do something like1x6 @70kg, i do reps pretty slow tho.

ive only been db pressing for last few years tho with thickhandled bells...

3x6x33kg pb...

i put so much focus into my legs i had very little left for upper bod in truth..

luckily deads grow all so i looked at it as a prexhaust..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Shorten the ROM on what, deads & squats?

ROM on chest is fine as is form apart from the whole knuckle rotation thing. Gonna drop back to 15-20 reps for next few weeks anyway, give my hands a break and let the other lifts play catch-up a bit.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol yeah shorten rom on leg stuff if your tall..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I just dropped the squat weight back from 100 to 80 to help increase ROM!! Decisions decisions....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 6 (session 1 of 2 - from yesterday)

DL 10, 10, 10 @ 112.5

Wide grip pull-ups 8, 8, 7-8ish...barely...again!

Mil Press 10, 10, 10 @ 40 + bar using smiths so not sure of exact weight (no spot)

Hammer curls 10, 10, 10 @ 15

Was running late so no time for abs or cv much to my delight as it was fookin roastin in there!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 6 (session 2 of 2 - from last Saturday)

Squats 3 x 10 @ 85

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 77.5

Incline bench 3 x 10 @ 75

Weighted dips 3 x 10 @ 11.25


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 7 (session 1 of 2 - from yesterday)

DL 10, 10, 10 @ 115

Wide grip pull-ups 8, 8, 8

Mil Press 10, 9, 7 @ 57.5

Hammer curls 10, 10, 10 @ 15

20 mins on treadmill


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Off to the gym. Just wanted to be the first to post on the new-look site!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split*

Week 7 (session 2 of 2 - from yesterday)

Squats 3 x 10 @ 85

Calf raises (seated) 3 x 10 @ 77.5

Incline bench 3 x 10 @ 75

Weighted dips 2 x 10 @ 11.25, 1 x 10 @ 12.5

Crunches x 100

20 mins treadmill

Found a trap-bar hidden away in a different room, didn't know the room even existed let alone the bar! Did a quick set of 10 @ 100 + the weight of the bar which I think is heavier than a standard oly bar - so beat my recent pb quite easily. Felt much more comfortable in this position and the slightly shortened ROM because of the handles defo helped too. It's a shame actually because i'm changing my routine up slightly next week.

*Day 1* will now look like this:

WG pull-ups using curl grip

Barbell rows

Db laterals (lighter, but super strict to isolate the lateral head)

Clean & press

Drag curls

CV

*Day 2* will pretty much remain the same:

Squats

Calves

Incline bench

Weighted dips

Crunches

CV

I'll be doing a couple of warm-up sets followed by 1-2 90 second go-for-broke all out beasting sets!

Also overhauled my diet. Dropping out milk, mass gainer, peanut butter & cottage cheese. Been feeling quite bloated of late, think i've been focusing too much on putting physical weight on instead of increasing lean gains. Decreased my carbs slightly this week just to move some excess water and it's already made a big diff. I feel much happier with slow lean gains than this all-out bulking/cutting yo-yo stuff!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tweaked diet kicks in today. Never posted it before so it'll be as follows:

*8am* 100g oats in water, 1 scoop protein (200ml egg whites to be added too once delivery rec'd from myprotein today)

*10.30am* 200g chicken breast, 150ml sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil

*1pm* 250g lean turkey mince, 50g brown rice, dash of Nando's sauce

*3.30pm* 250g lean turkey mince, 50g brown rice, dash of Nando's sauce

*6.30pm* Family dinner: tonight will be turkey steaks, sweet potato, boiled eggs, salad, 3g cod liver oil (will vary day to day but macro's stay pretty constant)

*9.30pm* 2 scoops Pro-6 in water

4 litres of water consumed throughout the day. 2 Kre-Ev always taken, Extreme B&R used PWO on training days.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

6kg liquid egg whites just arrived - hope they taste better than they look!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

interesting read mate... subscribed!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Woohoo, my first follower! I'd better start writing something interesting in that case!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

haha its your change of diet and tweaking of exercises I want to follow..

lets see how you get on, wish you all the best mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, ok fair enough. I knew it wouldn't be my glittering personality put it that way!

Just to confirm re the new routine: i'm gonna do a couple of standard warm-ups then one big set, re-racking the weight for a 10-15 second breather before going at it again until I physically cant get any more out or i've hit my 90 second deadline. If i've hit 90 seconds and i'm still able to get reps out the weight needs to increase next time!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

so 3 sets and last set until failure?

You lost me mate, with the 90 second thing...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, basically. Take incline bench as an example: i'm currently doing 3 x 10 @ 75 as standard with a longish rest between sets. I'll now look at doing a warm-up set or two (as I would anyway just to get the blood flowing and the muscle groups ready etc) and then i'll go hell for leather on ONE big set. I'll rep out as many as I can (prob around 10-12 given my current figures) then i'll rack it for a 10-15 second breather before going at it again. I'll only stop when a) I physically cant get another rep out or B) i've hit the 90 second mark. If it's the second i'll know I defo need to up the weight for the next session.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ohhh ok i see.. so basically to failure... you also up the weight if you reach 12+ reps?

PS I assume you count warmup as a set?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes to failure with short rest breaks in between, it's classed as all one big set though. I'll pick up the bar, smash out as many as I can before racking it, taking a quick breather, beasting out as many as I can again before racking it over and over until I just cant do anymore or until i've been repping for 90 seconds in total give or take. There's no saying i'll even make it to 90 seconds but if I do I know I need to up the weight next time round. I'll up it as and when I feel I need to anyway as per usual.

No, I don't include warm up's as sets. For incline i'd prob grab the bar on it's own and do 20-30 quick ones, stick a bit of weight on (say 10-15kg a side) and do 10-15 more controlled ones then move onto the real thing. I always do a warm-up set or two before moving onto my 'working' sets, I just don't write them in my journal as I don't see the point. You don't need to see a Usain Bolt limbering up do you, you just wanna see him peg it as fast as he can!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

great food for thought mate..

keep it up wont ya!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The Egg whites do taste better than they look, especially if you add a scoop of protein into them.

A lot of people Iknow do it like this, as its quite time saving!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, we'll soon find out come 8am tomorrow! I've only got vanilla protein at the mo so it might not mask the taste well enough. Got some banana en route though so that should do the trick.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

New routine started tonight, was just finding my feet really with regards to the new exercises/weights but still had a good WO.

*2-day split (2)*

Week 1 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

WG pull-ups with curl grip (1 working set at bodyweight): 8-4-2-1

BB rows (1 working set @ 40): 23-12-8

DB simultaneous lat raises (1 working set @ 6's): 12-4 then hit my 90 second limit.

BB clean & press (1 working set @ 40): 8-3-1

EZ drag curls (2 working sets @ 20) 13-6-4-time limit & 7-5-4-3-time limit

20 mins on treadmill

Lat raises were extremely slow/controlled which is why I hit my time limit. Next workout I think I might change these to 3 standard working sets of 10-12...the burn was great though. Hit too many reps on the BB rows so weight needs to increase next week. Drag curls took a bit of getting used to so decided to perform a second working set to practice form. Once i'm a week or two in I should hopefully be able to progress to two working sets for the majority although i'm already dreading having to do another set of c&p!! I remember burpess used to be called dirty bastards or something like that. Well, I think clean & press needs a very similar name!

All in all though, very happy with the new routine.

Egg whites were nice in porridge this morning too so it's been a good day all round.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking good for a break in week.

15 reps on pull-ups

43 reps on the BB row

and 23 reps on drag curls is good going. Recon you can add 10k to each of them, maybe 20k to BB rows, next time.

Instant progress!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks mate. As you say, not a terrible first week. It was over fairly quickly though, as is so often the case, so I'd hope to progress to two working sets in the not so distant future. Rows and drags will increase in weight next week but c&p will not under any circumstances!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You could easy add 1 & 1/4 a side to C&P, a 2.5kg increase and I bet you would still beat your reps anyway!

Adapt and respond!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> You could easy add 1 & 1/4 a side to C&P, a 2.5kg increase and I bet you would still beat your reps anyway!
> 
> Adapt and respond!!


They don't call you the beast for nothing eh mate??!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd probably add 5k a side and just go f**kin psycho on its ass! LOL  

here's some "Beastly" targets for you (long Term) :-

WG pull-ups with curl grip - Bdy + 20k extra weight

BB rows - 120k

DB simultaneous lat raises - 25k

BB clean & press - 80k

EZ drag curls - 60k

By the time you hit these kinda weights you WILL be substantially BIGGER!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

25kg DB lat raises??? I could prob only just about shoulder press those!!

I'm all for setting targets etc but jeese....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i db shoulder pressed 16kg today

:boxing:

25kg shoulder press my target :becky:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> 25kg DB lat raises??? I could prob only just about shoulder press those!!
> 
> I'm all for setting targets etc but jeese....


Yeah, but by this time you will also be Clean & Pressing 80kg!! So it'll be easy.

Plus your shoulders will be f**kin huge!!!.....BELIEVE!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, okey dokey. What kind of time frame you got in mind for this more than ridiculous target??!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao  ^^^

i`m a big beleiver in the adaption process and of course you gotta train like a warrior to hit your weights..

but it does kinda sound like your just saying train even harder and relying on willpower.. that dint work for me lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure Neil was just trying to up my self-belief a bit. The day I C&P 80kg is the day you don't wake for a piss in the night Cal!!


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice read, good progresss, what kind of sups are u using??

keep on going...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, okey dokey. What kind of time frame you got in mind for this more than ridiculous target??!


I dont think its ridiculous at all.

Being realistic, (and I did say LONG TERM TARGET), you're looking at 6 to 9 months of consistancy with training and eating.

Its not like there aren't hundred (even thousands) of people out there C&P 80k, no reason whatsoever that you cant eventually be one of them.

Dont be so quick to say you can do something. Once upon a time I could only squat 155lbs, now I can squat 575lbs.

As my good friend Paul George says "Its not impossible, it just takes longer than you thought"


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, let's meet somewhere in the middle for now then. 10 reps at 60 by the end of the year?

Fleg, the plan is to run 1-2 all-out-beasting working sets per exercise, lasting no longer than 90 seconds per set. Within that time I'll smash out as many reps as poss, racking it briefly for a quick breather before going at it again until I can't manage another single rep or I run out of time. I think it'll take me a week or two to get into my stride but based on my first attempt I'm more than happy with it. It's quite intense which is the kind of thing I like, pedal to the metal and all that!!

So, who's offering me what odds on my year end target???


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

10 total reps by end of year??

Piece of ****in piss!!!! You'll blast that no problems.

You've done 12 with 40 on your first attempt, so in a week or two, once you've settled in a bit you'll get 50-55k for 10 which will leave only a 5k gain from September to Jan......dude you'll be closer to my target by January if you keep savaging it in your workouts!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

10 before dropping the bar for the first time. I might have hit 12 overall but only 8 without needing a breather. I'll obviously smash every WO like there's no tomorrow but I'd say it's a realistic target. I'll probably average out at roughly 45 over the coming week or two so you're still looking at hitting a 33% increase over 4 months. If I can do that it should set me up nicely for next year.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 1 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (1 working set @ 85): 13-5-time

Calf raises - seated (1 working set @ 80): 13-4-3

BB incline bench (2 working sets): 10-3 @ 75 & 11-3 @ 70

Weighted dips (1 working set @ 11.25): 12-4-2

100 crunches

20 mins on treadmill

Part 2 of first week went well. Did two working sets on bench as felt I could've forced a few extra reps out on the first set but got no spot so was worried about killing myself!! Need to review that, might switch to DB's or Smiths. Weight on calves was perhaps a tad heavy so form started to drop towards the end. Apart from that, all's good and should be able to move up to 2 working sets per exercise next week.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looking good!

You must be feeling pretty fired up and positive about the upcoming weeks, after sucha good start to proceedings?!!

Onwards, upwards...and no turning back!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah very positive mate, the intensity of it all is right up my street.

By the end of next week I should've ironed out any issues i've covered so far plus get a better feel for what to expect from myself.

Would you suggest switching to DB's for inc or should I really try to see it out with the bar?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

If you train on your own, then yeah, hit it with DB's os Smith machine where you can "flick"" your wrists to lock it back in. Just make sure you set it at the start so you dont guillotine yourself!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I suppose Smiths would be easier given the stop-start method of training but I worry about one side becoming less developed than the other if I overcompensate etc.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Should be training today but spent 4 hrs on the golf course yesterday and aching like hell now so think i'll be putting it off till tomorrow. Saying that, i'll be counting it as one of my CV days so all's good!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Your sore from playing Golf!!!????

Dude, you REALLY dont wanna be saying that in public!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It was the first time i'd swung a bat in over 12 months so was probably just using muscles in different ways to how i'd train in the gym - that's my excuse anyway! :becky:

Fighting fit again today now so looking forward to tonight's WO.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Golf is underated cardio, always feel it after a day on the course carrying the clubs, as long as you're not using a trolley mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Left my trolley at home, paid for one when I got there and then forgot to take it out with me - didn't even realise until I got onto the 3rd!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lol, get a dual strap for your bag it makes you do a kind of crunch when carrying the bag, great for the abs after a 4 hour round of golf. Trolleys are for the oldies


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 2 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ bodyweight): 9-4-2-1 & 7-3-1

BB rows (2 WS): 17-10-7-5 @ 50 & 11-5-3-2 @ 60

DB simultaneous lat raises (3 WS @ 6's): 12, 10 & 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 40): 9-4-2 & 8-4-1

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 25) 12-6-3 & 8-5-2

20 mins on treadmill

Good session, pretty much found my feet now. Drag curls feel kinda strange though, need to make sure my form is spot on.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good improvements on last time.

Drag curls ( you can probably use more weight than this though! LOL)

[video=youtube;i0OAJ_8ulNQ]


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, that's pretty much what i've been doing although I might have been aiming to get the bar to pec height which is where i'm perhaps going wrong.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

check out the insect behind dennis for some quality curls form... :becky:

ive stmbled across these drag curls altho kinda without the shrugging movement at the top from the shoulders and found them to be the best curl to use with anyone new..

get your body postion correct and your arms barely exceed horizontal..

less stress all thruout the arm joints too 

meant to say dorsey given thats a full legnth shot in your avvy youre looking rather big and solid.. defo not the impression i get from your words...

so i suspect you still dont see yourself as others do... (compliment there dude  )


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I did clock him actually - got a great swing to him!!

Thanks for the comp but i'd potentially say it's one of my better pics :becky: Either way, thought i'd better stick something up to stop hiding away etc. I gained alot of strength over first 3 months but my diet was a bit OTT (eating waaaaay too much) and I ended up bloating a fair bit, especially around the middle. I'm taking pics at 3 month intervals so providing i've made good progress by next summer i'll stick them all up for a butchers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate no one puts up an unflattering pic lol...

another of my goals is too actually look like my avvys hahahaha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 2 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 87.5): 10-5-2 / 11-5-1

Seated calf raises - (2 WS @ 75): 13-4-3 / 10-5-3-2

Incline bench (2 WS): 12-5-3-2 @ 60 + smiths bar / 13-2 @ 26 DB's

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 12.5): 12-5-3 / 11-3-1

100 crunches

20 mins on treadmill

Still struggling with incline because of no spot. BB means I cant inc weight without risking taking my head off, DB's were a pain having to get them up and down for breathers & Smiths was giving me shoulder pains I think because of the lack of freedom when pressing - it's something i've lived with on and off for years.

Weighed in again today @ 13st 7lbs which is the same as last month. I've defo dropped a bit of excess bf/water though so i'd say i've added a tad of lean mass this month.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 3 - session 1 of 2 from yesterday (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ bodyweight): 7-2-1 / 7-2-1

BB rows (2 WS @ 55): 14-6-5-3 / 12-6-4-3

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 7's): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 42.5): 10-4-2 / 10-4-2

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 30) 11-6-4-3-2 / 9-5-3-2-2

20 mins on treadmill

Did cleans first this week which I think helped increase weight & rep range slightly. Good WO all in with the only slight stumble being pull-ups. I usually do them first but did them second from last this time straight after a tough set of drags so I was pretty fcuked by that point. Good to mix it up though I suppose and shock the body a little.

17 weeks of the year left to add 17.5kg to my cleans to reach my target of 60. Just worked out it means adding 1.25per side every other week which i'm confident is achievable. :lift:

After cleaning up my diet and cutting out milk, peanut butter etc i'm finding myself pretty hungry by about 9pm ish. Need to come up with some snacking options me thinks...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Its all going in the right direction bro!!! 

Getting bigger, leaner & stronger.....i'm sure some folk recon thats not possible!! LOL


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I see you've got clean and press in your routine dude, I love them!

You ever tried drag curls using the smith machine?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Its all going in the right direction bro!!!
> 
> Getting bigger, leaner & stronger.....i'm sure some folk recon thats not possible!! LOL


It certainly is mate, looking forward to seeing how the next 2-3 months go!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> I see you've got clean and press in your routine dude, I love them!
> 
> You ever tried drag curls using the smith machine?


Yeah, brought cleans in recently to replace deads & mil press. It hits the same muscles (not as heavy obviously) just all in one movement, plus it is much more cv demanding which is the way I prefer to train. With the way i'm running my workout at the mo i'm breathing out my arse after 2 working sets!!

Only been doing drags a few weeks, just with ez. What are they like on Smiths?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 3 - session 2 of 2 from yesterday (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 90): 10-3-1 / 10-3

Seated calf raises (2 WS): 12-4-3-1 @ 75 / 11-3-3-3 @ 77.5

BB incline bench (2 WS): 11-3 @ 75 / 10-4 @ 70

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 13.75): 10-3-2 / 11-3-1

100 crunches

20 mins on treadmill

Another good sesh yesterday, legs & abs aching like hell this morn! Finally had a spot for inc bench for the first time in a while but felt slightly off my best prob due to switching between equipment over recent weeks. Saying that, chest is prob slightly ahead compared to other muscle groups so i'm not too concerned.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 4 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ bodyweight): 10-3-1 / 8-2

BB rows (2 WS): 10-7-5-3 @ 60 / 12-6-4-2 @ 62.5

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 8's): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 42.5): 10-4-2 / 10-3-1

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 30) 12-5-3-1 / 9-4-3-2

Wicked WO tonight, especially considering meals were fcuked up this afternoon. Energy levels were pretty low by the end though so decided to sack off the CV and get home for some dinner.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Got our second nipper due on the 22nd so got the inevitable ear-bashing this morning: 'you're gonna get a shock to the system if you think you'll be doing all that cooking when the baby arrives....' to which I replied, 'luv, if that's what you're thinking it's YOU who's going to get a shock!'

Priorities!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

congrats on the lil dude about to meet the world !!

priorities will fall in place when the lil one arrives..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 4 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 90): 12-5-2 / 10-4-1

Seated calf raises (2 WS): 12-5-3 @ 77.5 / 11-4-2 @ 78.75

Smiths incline bench (2 WS @ 60 + bar): 13-5-2 / 13-5-2

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 15): 10-2 / 11-3

100 crunches

10 mins on treadmill

Great WO today, all exercises either increased in weight or rep range. Smiths felt more comfortable on my shoulder than previous attempt so may well stick with that for the time being. Should be able to increase weight on that a bit next week too.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one for taking the time to read it.

I certainly feel like I'm moving along well although not having a regular spot has perhaps slowed me down in places. As for the routine, it suits me perfectly. To be honest, after a couple of weeks getting a feel for it the whole time frame thing becomes insignificant because you're going at it so hard that after the 2nd or 3rd blast you're ready to drop the bar anyway, no matter what the clock's saying! Switching deads & mil press for cleans was a big decision as I was coming on well with both but I'd say cleans better suit the intensity of the routine so hopefully it was the right move to make.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

> Week 1 - session 1 of 2
> 
> WG pull-ups with curl grip (1 working set at bodyweight): 8-4-2-1
> 
> ...


Okay so Looking at this I'd say its pretty evident that you've gained across the board, either getting an extra working set in, doing more weight, more reps or ALL of the above!!

Have you weighed yourself yet to see if the bodyweight in improving in a similar fashion?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ta Neil. I weigh in during the last week of the month. At end of Aug I was 189lbs, exactly the same as July but I was happy with this as i'd say i'd already started dropping a bit of excess fat & water following the clean-up of my diet. It'll be interesting to see where I am at the end of this month. Glad i've kept my journal so neat now, makes for quick reference as above!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 5 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Weighted WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ 5): 7-2-1 / 6-2-1

BB rows (2 WS @ 65): 12-5-4-3 / 13-5-4-2

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 8's): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 45): 10-3-2 / 9-2-2

EZ drag curls (2 WS) 12-6-4-2 @ 30 / 7-3-1 @ 35

Forgot my chalk tonight which prob reduced chins by a rep or two but apart from that another solid WO. Moved forward with pretty much everything again one way or another so all's good. Debating whether to order some 0.5 plates, could come in handy over the coming weeks for cleans and drags.

Just announced to the queer one i've steamed up a bit of broccoli & a few runner beans for us to nibble on tonight. Her reply you might ask? 'Wind your neck in and get me my Whisper yogurt!'


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only 5's on the pull-ups but its a start. Used to do more a few years back but was doing them every session then plus I was 1.5st lighter myself.

Rows do seem to be going well actually, having to double-check my form sometime just to make sure but all seems spot on so happy days.

Training came from Neil mate, exchanged a couple of emails following a few posts on here. We were both loath to change things up too much as Cal's split was working well for me so a couple of minor tweaks plus a more intense approach and off I went. Max 90 secs per set, dropping the bar for a quick breather when needed before going hell for leather at it again. Get a great pump from it I tell you, just doing the 2 working sets instead of 3 really gives you the added aggression to blast it that bit harder.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nowt wrong with tweaking mate..

progressions going really well, stick with it till it appears to have ground to a halt..

its well worth screwing every bit of gaining out of the training cycle, its what youre setting yourself up for all this time..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Will do bud, think it's got legs yet:

Squats are still being built back up slowly, had to drop back in favour of ROM.

Incline switched to Smiths so still finding my level there (not ideal I know but no regular spot so it's safety first with nature of WO).

Cleans are new to me so got plenty to go I hope.

Rows seem to be increasing regularly so obviously haven't found my level there yet either.

I'd quite like to run it till the end of the year but I can see myself plateauing prob toward the end of Nov so we'll see what happens. Happy with progression so far though, will be interesting to see if gains continue at the same rate next year as they have for the first six months.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 5 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 90): 13-6-3 / 12-5-2

Seated calf raises (2 WS @ 60): 14-8-5-3 / 13-6-3-3

Smiths incline bench (2 WS @ 62.5 + bar): 12-3-1 / 12-2

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 15): 12-3 / 10-1

100 crunches

20 mins on treadmill

Good sesh. Got to rep 11 on 2nd set of inc bench and twinged my shoulder. Should've stopped then but still tried banging a few more out which wasn't a great idea, can feel it now. Realised i've been using seated calf machine slightly wrong :jerkit: so had to drop weight down to hit proper form. Was really fcuked off with my 2nd set of dips, I actually got back on to try getting another rep out just to prove a point but didn't succeed!! Just had nothing left in the tank. Think i'll defo grab some 0.5 plates this week, they'll come in handy for inc & dips as well as a few exercises on other half of my split.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 6 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Weighted WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ 5): 8-3-1 / 7-2

BB rows (2 WS @ 70): 10-5-3 / 9-5-2

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 8.5): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS): 8-2-1 @ 47.5 / 9-2 @ 45

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 30) 11-5-4-2 / 9-6-3

Started well tonight with chins then went into cleans and felt it went downhill after that. Weights did go up slightly here & there but rep range was down and generally just didn't feel strong at all. Had a bad stomach for last 24 hrs so maybe that or maybe just having an off day...or maybe psychological, who knows?! Will keep weights constant now for next week or two to get reps back up slightly before pushing forward.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 6 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS): 13-6-4-1 @ 90 / 10-4-2 @ 95

Smiths incline bench (2 WS @ 65 + bar): 10-3 / 10-4-2

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 16.25): 10-3-1 / 10-3-1

100 crunches

Slightly reduced WO today, had to drop calves & treadmill due to time. Good strong sesh though, all 3 exercises moved up in weight again. Tried to weigh in but the feckin machine swallowed my dough twice so had to sack it off. Will head back early doors to see if it's working properly as interested to see where I am this month.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed-in early doors, up 1lb this month to 190 so doubt i'll hit my 14st Xmas target now. Saying that, it's all going on lean so i'm happy in the knowledge i'm not just throwing any old weight on just for the sake of it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, will be a while yet bud but taking them at 3 month intervals so once i'm happy i'll bang them all up together to see the changes.

Nice one on the comment though, heading in the right direction for sure.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Supposed to be training tonight but the other half's just called to say her waters have gone...how bloody inconsiderate?!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Supposed to be training tonight but the other half's just called to say her waters have gone...how bloody inconsiderate?!!


Exactly my thoughts, woman just have no thoughts towards others some times. Shocking! Anyway, good lucky bud lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pondering whether to get a quick hour in now but if she suddenly needs to get to the ozzy quick quick and i'm still to shower I doubt i'll be flavour of the month!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL I believe when the waters go its pretty much full steam ahead from their, in my two experiences anyway


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Waters didn't go with our first so we're not sure what to expect really. She's either p*ssing herself uncontrollably or they've gone! She's been 3cm for the last day or two now and still been walking around without a care in the world so god knows what's happening. I even dropped the old sausage on her last night and she didn't complain!!

I did warn her not to do it at night so hopefully she's respected my request. All I can ask now is that she gets in done within the next few hours so I can get down the gym to celebrate!!

Banter aside though, very proud of her. Wouldn't fancy putting my body through what they do that's for sure.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

False alarm...bloody women!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> False alarm...bloody women!!


Dont be too sure, all the best anyway.


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

I know a midwife and just spoke to her and she says get it checked out just to be on the safe side, good luck.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks we did and they put her mind at rest.

5 days overdue now so hopefully not too much longer for her. Oh and I still missed my gym sesh!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

weighted wide grip pull ups? fcukin hell dude, thinkin of that hurts my wings !!

I feel to comment on your journal fella, as you've encouraged me so much in mine, but damn bro! I wouldnt be able to give you any productive advice as i have no way near experience (or strength) as you have worked for.

I will say all the best on the nipper... ahhh bet he'd b doin weighted pullups before me :-\


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks mate, really looking forward to it apart from the sleepless nights. Our daughter is 4 so it all feels new to us again.

Pull-ups are getting there slowly but surely. A few years back I used to hold a 15kg dumbbell between my feet and get reps out. I'm using an underhand grip this time though so it's taking a bit to get used to.

Don't focus on other people's strength & achievements so much bud, it's all relative after all. You're progressing well of late in my opinion now you're not over-thinking things so much. Just keep doing what you're doing and you'll be surprised where it takes you.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

She's only gone and given me a son!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Aw congratulations mate.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats mate. My missus went two weeks overdue lol. All the best


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one lads.

Trix, I feel for your bird mate. Mine was 6 days over and I must admit it was starting to get to her a bit.

A boy eh. So used to having a little girl I don't even know where to start with him. I mean, you should see the sack on this little fella. He'll be walking like John Wayne by the time he's out of nappies!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the lil fella Dorsey..!! lol John Wayne, I just had a mental image of Richard Pryor doing John Wayne impression lol....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, he's no Richard Prior that's for sure but he certainly is a little beaut! Albie James D........


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

lol na i meant pryor doin a wayne impression, u aint seen seen pryors live at sunset strip... best comedy ever!!

anyways, hope the mrs doin good mate !!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Decided to take the rest of the week off. Missed my first sesh already so instead of doing the second tomorrow I think I'll just take an extra few days to kick back with the new addition. Had a slight niggle in both my groin and shoulder anyway so wont do me any harm I suppose.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Decided to take the rest of the week off. Missed my first sesh already so instead of doing the second tomorrow I think I'll just take an extra few days to kick back with the new addition. Had a slight niggle in both my groin and shoulder anyway so wont do me any harm I suppose.


It wont do you any harm dude. Enjoy the time with your family. Sometimes there are more important things that weights.

The thought of it, another Dorsey at the gym.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yep get over your niggles, you'll prob be losing some sleep anyway, so just make the most of a bit of time away from gym


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

30 mins swim last night then back into gym earlier after short break of about 10 days.

*2-day split (2)*

Week 7 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Weighted WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ 5): 9-2>2BW / 7-2>3BW

BB rows (2 WS @ 70): 10-5-4 / 10-5-3

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 9): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 47.5): 9-2-2 / 8-2-1

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 30) 11-4-3 / 9-5-3

Thought I might struggle tonight as sleep has obviously been slightly erratic lately plus the odd meal has been missed here & there so decided to drop a couple of scoops of Explode for the first time ever before training. I'm not sure what use it was at the time (perhaps I took it too close to working out) but i'm damn right buzzing my tits off now that's for sure!!!

All in all, things went pretty well. Weights are starting to level themselves out now so defo time to finally order some micro plates ready for small increment increases over the coming weeks.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What with all the banter on the Lawyers thread I totally forgot I trained first thing this morn. Will update log tomorrow but felt as though I took a slight step backwards today, reduced sleep and missing a few meals catching up with me perhaps.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> What with all the banter on the Lawyers thread I totally forgot I trained first thing this morn. Will update log tomorrow but felt as though I took a slight step backwards today, reduced sleep and missing a few meals catching up with me perhaps.


aye if it wasn't for those pesky kids!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tell me about it Mark! Nah, to be honest he's been a dream so far it was just me who couldn't get back to sleep for ages after his 4am feed. Probably shouldn't have bothered training but I thought anything would be better than nothing. Lifts came up short though so kinda wish I hadn't bothered!

Started with squats. First set was very lathargec and rom was poor, just couldn't get it together. Second set went better but endurance was lacking already as can be seen by the low-ish rep count compared to normal.

Moved onto incline next. Both Smiths were taken so went with DB's for safety over BB. Decided to perform the first two parts of each set at a heavy ish weight (could do better with spot) leading into two drops. Been a while since I've used DB's, arms were like jelly after the second set. Quite like drop sets, they might well be where I'm heading after current training cycle.

Next came calves, standard numbers as usual but don't even get me started on dips...shocking performance!!

Week 7 - session 2 of 2 from yesterday (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 95) 10-4-2 / 11-4

Seated calf raise (2 WS @ 60) 15-6-4 / 13-6-5-3

DB incline bench (2 WS @ 26) 13-4>[email protected]>[email protected] / 10-3>[email protected]>[email protected]

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 16.25): 10-3-1 / 9


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well kids 1st, training 2nd. you're bound to have some tired days, in time it will all improve again and numbers will be on the up, bet you're lifting more than this time last year even with poor sleep


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

dude , on the kids subject! to me being a dad , is one of the biggest test of all' sounds like your doing a great job,,

lucky for me,i started young..lol..so mine are in there teens now so ,little bit more time on my hands.

and looking through your journal ,sounds like you got that side things covered too,,keep it up bro:becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one bud. Got a 4 year old girl already so it's just been a case of remembering how it's all done when they're so young.

Love Sundays, cheat meal time! Went old skool today: chunky fish fingers, Marks & Sparks creamy mash, beans and a couple of slices of bread. Oh and soon to be followed by the biggest slice of cheesecake you've ever seen! Bring on the sugar-rush!!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant beat a bit of cheesecake man I love the stuff!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo. Haven't had any in ages but saw a new one in Sainsbo's today that I couldn't resist: millionaire's slice cheesecake! Got a woody just thinking about it!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, although I wasn't best impressed with Sat's WO I must admit i'm still feeling kinda pumped in the chest & tri's so must be down to the DB drop sets. Just wish I had a regular spot to help get the most out of DB's.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

dude i'd spot you'' jus my old mum told me " never trust a man with a cheescake fetish"...lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Completely smashed it tonight, mega sesh. Will update log tomorrow but pull-ups, rows and cleans all moved up in weight. Got cleans to 50 for a reasonable amount of reps so well happy. Target is 60 for 10 by years end, defo achievable now I reckon. Really is time to buy those micro plates though so I can make weekly 1kg increments.

Buzzin!!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

nice 1 m8ty...:high5:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ta Legion. Had a swim Tues then last night went as follows:

*2-day split (2)*

Week 8 - session 1 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Weighted WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ 6.25): 8-3-1 / 7-2>2BW

BB rows (2 WS @ 72.5): 11-4-3 / 10-4-3-1

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 9): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 50): 9-2-2 / 6-1-1

EZ drag curls (2 WS) 13-6-3-2 @ 30 / [email protected] > [email protected] > [email protected] > [email protected]

Threw in a set of drops to finish off on drags, great pump. New PB's on pull-ups, row & cleans. Second set of cleans was admittedly slightly lower in reps so will keep the weight static next week to try upping the count.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained this morn, will update log tomorrow. Weights improved slightly but reduced sleep is defo getting the better of me, thought I was going to keel over during the second set of squats!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 8 - session 2 of 2 from Saturday (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS) 10-5-3 @ 95 / 9-4-1 @ 97.5

Seated calf raise (dropped due to time)

Smiths incline bench (2 WS @ 65 + bar) 10-4-2 / 10-2>[email protected]>[email protected]>20bar

Weighted dips (2 WS @ 17.5): 10-3-1 / 8-2>5BW

100 Crunches


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Routines looking good man, i'm on the same as you now the 2 day split suits me way better!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Brock. Yeah, two days is just perfect for me right now what with family life etc. Will prob crank it up slightly when the new year comes but for now it's cool.

Fleg - Yeah defo, I was carrying a bit of excess when it was first laid out as diet wasn't quite where it should've been in all honesty.

Cant get any sound from the PC in my office so I'll have to try catching that vid at home at some point. When you say 'ideal rep range', what aim/goal is it ideal for?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, will have to take a look at that this week. Due to have a check-in with Neil at some point so will run it by him too.


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

nice 1 fleg,,:high5:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Top man Fleg. Got Apple TV as it goes so should be able to get it on there. The missus ain't gonna be HP when Corrie gets ditched tomorrow!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coolcool

Since I started back after my break from having the wee man I haven't really put on much weight actually pretty much stayed the same but noticed tonight I can't get my weight belt tight enough to support me properly while squating gonna need to put a couple extra holes in it..lol


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Just been looking through this thread,good and helpfull read, i notice aswell you are consistantly managing to meet your weight gain targets, how are you managing it?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You mean plates on the bar Scott or personal gains?


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> You mean plates on the bar Scott or personal gains?


Sorry should have said.

Your personal gains


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought that's what you meant but thought I'd check.

Gains are down to a good combination of a solid diet, plenty of rest and regular lbs increases to the bar. I'd say my natural weight is somewhere between the 12.5-13 stone mark. I have been up to around 13.5 before, which is where I was at last check, but not in as good nick. I'm due to weigh in again either this Sat or next but I'm not expecting an increase this month, maybe even a slight loss unfortunately. Probably hitting a bit of a plateau with it now so adding anything beyond here will be more difficult. Also skipped a few meals earlier this month following the arrival of our little boy which has also meant shorter sleeps due to nighttime feeds etc.

My main advice would be to progress slowly, small lean gains are better than chucking on a sh*t load of fat which is only going to have to be cut back off afterwards anyway.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Is your diet up anyware? Thanks, all sound advice more or less what i am planning,but it is tempting to eat all sorts of sh*t to see some gains on the scales, i am struglling in this department.

I will have to figure out how much i use per day on certain diffrent activty type days etc and calculate what i need to gain,at the moment im guessing,although i am eatting more than i ever used to, im not gaing weight


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

8am 100g oats in water, 200ml liquid egg whites, 1 scoop whey + 1 x nectarine or 2 x kiwi

10.30am 200g chicken breast, 150g sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil

1pm 250g lean turkey mince/chicken breast, 50g brown rice, veg if I can be arsed to steam it (really should more often than I do!)

3.30pm Same as 1pm

6.30pm Family meal so anything from fish/chicken/turkey/steak with sweet pot/brown rice and veg/salad + 3g cod liver oil

9.30pm 2 scoops Pro-6 in water

4lts of water consumed throughout the day. 2 x Kre-Ev taken each morning on non-training days or taken 30 mins before when training along with a big apple. Build & Recover used PWO.

For the first 10-12 weeks I wasn't eating the above, I was taking on lots of cottage cheese, peanut butter, mass gainers, milk, white baked potato's etc. I chucked a decent amount of weight on quite quickly but there was a lot of excess fat/water being retained hence the switch to a leaner bulk - the way forward in my opinion. Since then the increases in weight have been small however, at the same time i've been dropping bf slightly so i'd hope i'm adding a tad more muscle than the scales are actually showing. Doubt i'll hit my 14st target by the end of the year but i'm not too hung up on that now in all honesty. So long as it's going on in a lean fashion time is but a number.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

30 min swim tonight. Lifting tomorrow, looking forward to it already!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just saddling up for the gym. Only ate about 20 mins ago though, this aint gonna be pretty!!!


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Dorsey whats your age and hieght


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Dorsey, just read this entire thread and it's been a bloody good read! I'm 2 months down the track with a full body program, courtesy of the CrazyCal, this is giving me idea's on what direction to take next however I'm sure another call to him will assist in the next step to take.

Keep up the hard work mate, subscribed!

Congrats on the new arrival by the way, the lead in the pencil still drawing! LOL


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

DANthirty said:


> Hi Dorsey whats your age and hieght


30 next wk, 6.1", 180lbs at the last count.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BurnsideNo1 said:


> Hey Dorsey, just read this entire thread and it's been a bloody good read! I'm 2 months down the track with a full body program, courtesy of the CrazyCal, this is giving me idea's on what direction to take next however I'm sure another call to him will assist in the next step to take.
> 
> Keep up the hard work mate, subscribed!
> 
> Congrats on the new arrival by the way, the lead in the pencil still drawing! LOL


Nice one mate and thanks for taking the time to read through everything. I try to keep it logged as simply as possible so it makes checking my progress that bit easier plus it makes it basic enough to follow for someone in the same boat as me.

It's been a good 6 months all in. First half was spent following Cal's split, although we've never talked privately his posts alone are worth their weight in gold. However, at the time the diet I'd put in place wasn't quite working for me so with the help of Neil we put together a new training & eating plan. A massive thanks has got to go out to that bloke by the way, gotta be one of the most clued up bods I've ever had the pleasure of talking to.

About the only thing I need to change at the min is the amount of CV I'm performing....needs increasing big time. Saying that, I am slowly dropping the excess bf via my diet & lifting so I'd quite like to see how far that takes me first. It's hard getting any extra time in the gym at present plus I must admit, I fcuking hate pounding away on a treadmill for 45 mins at a time. Had groin problems for yrs that flair up within a few mins of getting started.

Anyway, trained earlier. Will update everything tomorrow...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*2-day split (2)*

Week 9 - session 1 of 2 from yesterday (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Weighted WG pull-ups with curl grip (2 WS @ 7.5): 7-2-1 / 6-2>2BW

BB rows (2 WS @ 75): 8-4-2 / 8-3-2

DB lat raises (3 WS @ 9): 10 / 10 / 10

BB clean & press (2 WS @ 50): 7-1-1 / 7-1-1

EZ drag curls (2 WS @ 35) 10-4-2 / 8-4-2

Again, weights moved up on chins, rows & drags but the first set of cleans seemed to suffer as a result. First set last week was 9-2-2, down to 7-1-1 this time round. And in all honesty I performed them second straight after pull-ups so rows/drags didn't even play a part. I normally do my cleans downstairs in this little power-room. It's prob not much more than 10x10 in size, with a squat rack, t-bar row and just enough room for the likes of cleans or deads etc. Once you're in there nobody else is getting in cuz there simply isn't the space. I think training down there on your own where you can have a grunt and a good shout at yourself in the mirror somehow provides a psychological advantage. Anyhow, it was busy down there last night so had to do them upstairs. I knew i'd hit 9-2-2 last week so when I got to rep two this time, blowing out my arse and thinking this is heavy as fcuk i'm about to topple, I was quite shocked!

I normally weigh in on the last Sat of the month but it's my 30th next week so diet might take a hit for a day or two if the queer one's got anything planned. So, i'm gonna weigh in this Sat a week early instead. Interested to see where i'm at this month given the reduced sleep and food in the first week or so.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not yet mate, weighing in this Sat and taking updated pics too (do them quarterly) so will drop him a line once i'm armed with everything. I too would be interested to hear his views on the above and obviously whether routine needs adjusting at all.

Not had time to watch the vid yet, if I could figure out the sound at work it would be much easier. Will prob be Sun morning or something before everyone else gets up!!

Is it me or has everyone got a siggy these days??! Might have to succombe to peer pressure and get myself one!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BIIIIIIIIIG session today, felt strong especially considering prob only got about 4-5 hrs kip last night. Little fella is sleeping like a dream but I keep waking up for about 3+ hrs thinking about bloody work! Anyway, today was as follows:

*2-day split (2)*

Week 9 - session 2 of 2 (where - between rep count = short pause/breather of approx 10 seconds)

Squats (2 WS @ 100) 8-2-2 / 8-2

Seated calf raise (2 WS) 15-8-4-2 @ 60 / 10-7-5-2 @ 65

Smiths incline bench (2 WS @ 70 + bar) 7-2-1 / 7-2-1

Weighted dips (2 WS) 10-3-1 @ 17.5 / 7-2-1 @ 20

100 Crunches

Then, weighed in................2lbs lighter!!! Grrrrrrrr!!! Knew it was coming I suppose, been an odd month with sleep etc but still, p*ssed me right off after such a good WO!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

it's all good dorse, great lifts m8...:clap2:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks bud. Yeah, lifts were good today and form was as tight as ever (especially squats - wore a belt for the first time). Gutted about the drop in body weight, did feel as though gains were starting to slow but you never can be too sure whether it's just in your head or not. Around this level is the heaviest I've ever managed so I think it's going to take a bit of work to progress to 14 whilst keeping it lean. Time will tell...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought a belt, wore it twice and never wore it again, perhaps I should start using it, stop the twinges in my lower back whilst doing deadlifts perhaps?

Do you find a belt helps with squats etc?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey, you have made fantastic progress. Some of the strength increases will be down to increased neuro-muscular efficiency, however, more than half will be from increased muscle. And as you weigh a little less than you started, this actually means you have gained muscle AND lost fat...at the same time.

Now some people seem to think thats not possible....guess we proved 'em wrong eh?? 

{and no pharmaceuticals have been used in his program either, before any haters chelp in}


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one mate. Just dropped you an email with latest pics. Give me another 9 months and I might have the bottle to stick them up on here!

I'm my own biggest critique, a complete perfectionist and very hard on myself. I do agree that this months weight loss could prob be down to me dropping bf quicker than building muscle though. I've still got a hell of a long way to go in both depts, this is but the start of the journey, but I most def agree that dropping bf whilst building lean muscle is achievable given the right approach - I'd say I'm proof of that no doubt. Unfortunately, too many wonder off down the wrong road thinking they know better.

By the way, for anyone reading my ramblings who would poss like some direction as to their training and/or diet: drop this guy a line at speed! Knows his stuff like you wouldn't believe, even got my other half emailing him now for post-pregnancy training advice! Top dude...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The Trixsta said:


> I bought a belt, wore it twice and never wore it again, perhaps I should start using it, stop the twinges in my lower back whilst doing deadlifts perhaps?
> 
> Do you find a belt helps with squats etc?


I've never used a belt before mate, don't like to use anything that could cheat the body out of potential progress i.e gloves, straps etc. I don't know if a belt would fall into that category but I must admit I found it to be of great benefit. Dunno if it physically helps or if it's just a mental aid but 100 was a new recent PB and I reckon I could've even gone slightly heavier.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Nice one mate. Just dropped you an email with latest pics. Give me another 9 months and I might have the bottle to stick them up on here!


Be way less than 9 months, Phase 2 sent!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well you'll have pics up before me then


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

do it, dorse....once its done, its done!! im probz ,gona do 1 a month, coz i know you guys will tell me exactly ,

what you see, and what i don't.. :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, not yet mate. Taking them at 3 month intervals, 6 months in now give or take so I'd say another 6-9 of solid training and I'll be on the right road....hopefully...

Just digesting Neil's latest email, routine has been completely turned on it's head and then some!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

sounds like your in good hands m8, keep at it bro...:juggle:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, so as per yesterday's notes, things are about to get shaken up in a big way. I'd say the reasoning for this is most likely two fold: a) reaching a potential growth plateau B) my current lack of CV! Therefore, for the next month or so, i'll be making the following changes:

*a) Switching to a 3-day split as below: *

Quads/hams/calves

Chest/delts/tri's

Back/bi's/abs

I'll copy and paste part's of Neil's email below to show how this is to be run (hope you don't mind mate).

B) * Diet is currently:*

08:00am - 100g oats in water (now reduced to 75g), 200ml liquid egg whites, 1 scoop whey + 1 x nectarine or 2 x kiwi (fruit dropped)

10:30am - 200g chicken breast, 150g sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil

01:00pm - 250g lean turkey mince/chicken breast, 50g brown rice, veg if I can be arsed to steam it (really should more often than I do!) (brown rice dropped, replaced with 250g broccoli and cauliflower - whether I can be arsed to cook it or not!!)

03.30pm - Same as 1pm

04.00pm - Big apple pre-wo (again, no fruit)

06.30pm - Family meal so anything from fish/chicken/turkey/steak with sweet pot/brown rice and veg/salad + 3g cod liver oil (sweet potato dropped, replaced with extra salad/veg)

09.30pm - 2 scoops Pro-6 in water.

Amendments to this are shown in red obviously!

*c) Supplements now to be incorporated:*

Nutrex Lipo-6 Black fat strippers (3 first thing, 3 mid afternoon or pre-wo) - will run until Xmas perhaps.

1g HMB pre-wo

10g BCAA during WO.

0.5g HMB PWO along with the usual B&R which already contains 1.25g HMB

I believe the above will assist in staying anti-catabolic, as the workouts are geared towards maintenance of muscle tissue & reducing bf.

Here's the explanation bit from Neil's email:

---------------------------------------------------------

For each bodypart, chose 3 exercises and do 3-4 sets for compound exercises & 2-3 sets for isolation movements.

For this phase, there will be no "set" exercises, as the workout is all about getting through it quickly and getting as much blood into the bodypart as possible. Also, I do not want you to 'think' about it either, other than to ensure you are set properly at the start of the movement, outside of that just let your subconscious do the work, for example on leg day, the gym might be pretty busy so equipment availability wont allow you to do what you had "planned". You see the leg ext is free so jump on. Its an isolation movement so 3 sets. Put the pin in where you know you can get 20 reps before failing and do 15 reps. Stand up, let the blood even out then stick the pin in 3 or 4 plates further down and do another set of 12-15, don't think about how many reps you can actually do, just do the reps (i.e - don't think) same again, drop down another 3-4 plates and do a final set again, not thinking about how many reps you can get, just doing the set. Right, now, lets say you had planned to do Hack squat next, but some dweeb is on it, but surprise surprise the squat rack is free. Stick a plate on either side of the bar & do 12 reps, add another 10 and do another set of 12, add another 5k a side and do another set. Stick another 5k on each side and do the 4th and final set. Now, this is where the 'not thinking' comes in. You know you have done 100k squats before, so the trick is not to think about it, just say to yourself, "okay, done this before, so I know I can do it, so lets JDI".

So you are letting your subconscious do the work. It knows you have doe it before so it's a "piece of piss" to do it again. Never doubt yourself!. Rest between sets should only be 30-45 seconds, more or less just enough time to add the weight to the bar and 'almost' get your breath back. The target is to still use the same weights you've maxed out at before, but using less rest between sets. This will be a massive boost to your metabolism & CV fitness and burn a boatload of extra calories off.

After each of these workouts hit cardio. For this, as you should be pretty well knackered, you shouldn't need high intensity, so if you use the treadmill, stick it on a decent incline and do a medium-slow "plod" for 20 minutes.

---------------------------------------------------------

...so there we have it. As is evident from my journal so far, everything I do is usually completely planned out and rigid so this is a big overhaul for me! The thought of not knowing exactly how the session is going to go and maybe not being able to track my progress as neatly from one week to the next as I have done so far makes my mind boggle!! Ha. I think the proof will be in the after-pics, no two ways about it. Progress has been good so far but as Neil said, it's time to 'shoke' the system a little!

I'm in the gym tonight but I doubt i'll start with the above until next Mon. I'm so used to doing the same routine's week-in-week-out that I need some time to actually 'think' about what other exercises/machines there are out there. Don't worry though mate, that's as far as my thinking will take me!! :becky:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good work on the diet change mate must have taken a lot of thinking and planning. When can we see these pics mate I'm dying ha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy birthday dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one Brock!



jordan0689 said:


> Good work on the diet change mate must have taken a lot of thinking and planning. When can we see these pics mate I'm dying ha


Obviously cant take the glory for the changes mate, they've all come via Neil. As for the pics, no time soon...we haven't all been blasting the test have we??! Saying that, I did change my avi earlier for about 5 mins but changed it straight back!!

Anyway, tonight's session went as follows:

*2-day split (2)*

Week 10 - Final session!

WG pull-ups with curl grip: 13 @ BW / 5 @ 5 / 3 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

BB rows: 15 @ 50 / 12 @ 60 / 7 @ 70 / 4 @ 80

DB lat raises SS with front raises: 10 / 10 / 10 @ 9's

Smiths mil press: 15 @ 10 / 12 @ 20 / 8 @ 30 / 6 @ 40 / 6 @ 50 (all + bar)

Alt DB curls: 15 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5 / 7 @ 16

Drag curls: 15 @ 25 / 7 @ 30 / 4 @ 35

TB deads: 15 @ 55 / 10 @ 75 / 7 @ 95 / 4 @ 105

Not starting the new routine until Mon so stayed pretty true to current 2-day split exercises with a few amendments/additions. The main difference was the method used though. Instead of the rest/pause of late I went with the new method, 3-4 sets, increasing weight each set, with 30-45 secs rest between each. Just getting the feel for it but everything went fairly well. Got a few days off now but looking forward to Monday!!

Off to watch a bit of Corrie on the planner now, to be swiftly followed by a birthday BJ! :tongue1:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get them pics up!..i just put new progress pics up in my journal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, not feeling them yet bud. I'm a proper perfectionist so won't be putting them up until I stand a chance of impressing the judges!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Your avi looks nae bad tho!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one pal. I'm looking forward to seeing how it goes to be honest. It's geared more towards how I trained last year so I should get back into the swing of it just nicely. Would be great to have a training partner to bounce off and come up with new exercise variations etc but such is life. As for the diet, i've never really had a prob with cutting carbs before so I should be ok. Already reduced morning oats and today is the first day of dropping brown rice from both afternoon meals so ask me again in a couple of days!!

The queer one is following a diet put in place by Neil too to help shift some of the post-preggers bf. Just ordered all of our supps for Nov....not pretty!!!! LEW, whey, pro-6, Lipo-6, HMB, BCAA not to mention the zinc, cod liver oil bla bla. £$£$£$£$£$£$£!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

soz bud missed that it was your bday..

hope you had it large 

once youve trained 2x aweek for a period it allows you to realise when you arent recovered.

just use what you`ve learned to deal with any changes to volume/frequency..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, had it massive mate! Treated myself to wearing a new pair of boxers (pressie from in-laws), worked, trained, birthday dinner of chicken & veg then bed for 10ish....WITHOUT a birthday BJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Warrior!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Missed that it was your Birthday mate.

Coolio!! Good excuse for a re-feed!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Good excuse for a re-feed!


Ha, that'll come at the weekend i'm sure!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would normally train the second day of my spilt today but as I'm due to switch over to 3 days as of Mon I'm taking it off. Playing golf with a couple of the lads for my 30th instead. Would usually only swing the bat over the warmer months but it doesn't look too bad out there today so quite looking forward to spoiling a good walk. Best get some chicken/veg cooked up to eat on my travels I suppose. Thank god for Tupperware that's all I can say!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

have a good day with that, looks like the last of the warm days, hopefully the DOGS (delayed onset golf soreness) will be gone by your next training session


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a swinging game dude, are you going for tee.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I wood putt I'm drivering.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I tried golf once only, did not like it, so I bunkered off.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just finished legs. Trying to drive home, had to pull over already to get myself together. Lads, if I don't make it it's been a pleasure.........


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Told you we'd be shocking your body!!!

Welcome to MY world!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...made it, but it wasn't pretty!! Gonna be in paaaaaaaaaaain tomorrow I know!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, paaaaaain is starting to set in - think tomorrow will be worse, especially hams. Anyway, last night went as follows:

*3-day split*

Week 1 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Leg ext: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 45 / 5 @ 55

Standing leg curl: 15 / 9 / 7 (no idea of the weight, increased each set though)

Smiths squat: 15 @ 40 / 8 @ 80 / 3 @ 100 (+ bar)

Smiths standing calf raise: 15 @ 40 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 120 (+ bar)

Smiths front squat: 15 @ 30 / 9 @ 40 / 7 @ 50 (+ bar)

BB SLDL: 15 @ 50 / 8 @ 60

Leg press: 15 @ 40 / 12 @ 80 / 8 @ 120 / 6 @ 160

Seated calf raise: 15 @ 60 / 7 @ 70

10 mins treadmill....couldn't manage a minute more!!

I'd call it a breaking-in session. Weights weren't massive as it's been a while since i've done most so it was a case of guaging what I was capable of. The intensity was certainly there though, felt proper fcuked by the time I hit the runner - front squats were horrendous. Was gonna throw in some Smith lunges but just couldn't bring myself to do them!! Think the reduction in carbs is hitting me a bit too, sick of the sight of broccoli already!!!!!

Looking forward to what the next couple of months hold, hoping for a strong run-in to Xmas.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Come on, who's jealous??????

View attachment 2669


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Me, I was looking forward to my nice 200g of chicken & veg tonight. Then came a loud noise from the kitchen shouting the veg is knackered and the chicken smells off. Then to be told the only thing left is fish fingers chips & beans.

Hooooo the pain of it all.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

As for the workout it will soon settle down, and then the numbers will soon start to rise. Never the lees it looks good. Dam that noise from the kitchen again I guess my fish fingers are done.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd love to say I know the sound but because meal in my house are pretty much set around what I want to eat it seems I have to cook it too. I know, the cheek of it!!

Forgot to mentioned, had a very close call last night. Last rep of leg press...nearly followed through! Could've been tricky to explain to those around me I reckon!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

The leg work looks good ,that could have just went crap ha.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, thanks Chris. I'm thinking I might sub the veg for brown rice just on legs day to avoid a repeat performance!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained last night, great session. Was pumped to fcuk by the time I left and completely breathing out my arse! Weights were p*ss poor again though in all honesty which is very annoying but as last time, the intensity was there. I just don't get how for example I was only able to shoulder press like half what I was pressing a few months back! I'm sure it's the intensity/lack of rest between sets that does it, plus with not doing certain exercises for a while I guess you fall out of the 'rhythm' slightly, but it's still bloody frustrating all the same!! Anyway, went as follows:

*3-day split*

Week 1 - session 2 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB flat bench: 15 @ 60 / 8 @ 70 / 5 @ 75 (need spotter to push out extra reps)

BB close grip bench: 15 @ 35 / 12 @ 40 / 8 @ 45

BB decline bench: 13 @ 60 / 5 @ 70 / 5 @ 70 (again, spot defo needed)

Tricep pushdown: 15 / 6 / 4 (not sure of weight, just stuck the pin in and forced out what I could!)

DB shoulder press: 13 @ 13.5 / 8 @ 16 / 5 @ 18.5 (p************ss poor but just physically couldn't do any more - grrrrrrrr!!)

BB row: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 7 @ 80

BB shrug (front SS with back): 15 + 7 @ 80 / 10 + 5 @ 90 / 7 + 2 @ 100 (grip went towards end, forgot chalk)

Dips: 12 @ BW / 5 @ 10 (massively down on usual performance)

Peck deck: 15 @ 37.5 / 6 @ 45 / 5 @ 52.5

DB alt lat raises SS with DB alt front raises: 15 + 12 @ 8 / 11 + 10 @ 9 / 9 + 7 @ 10

Cardio: every piece of equipment was in use so I attempted a blast on one of those nasty [email protected] stairmaster thingy's - let's just say it was a very quick blast!!!!

So, all in everything's going pretty well, I just need to find my feet a little more and get the poundages back up which I suppose will come in time again.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you not find that if you move an exercise from beginning of your workout further down the list the weights you lift are less because of exhaustion. Also are your shoulders feeling it more because of the benching?

I'm sure after a couple of weeks you will get used to the different weights then start to increase them weekly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> Can't figure out if this looks like a lot because of the comments in between lol or it is, maybe because of the volume you couldnt press like usual? Idk. How long did you take in the gym last night then bud? Baring in mind I am aware you're findin feet as its only week 1!


It is a lot but I guess that's the point, dual aim of dropping bf whilst making lean gains...hopefully...it can be done I believe. :becky: Intensity is defo there to drop the excess bf (not that i'm carrying LOADS but perhaps a tad more than needed), just need to work on getting the pundages back up to max out the gains. Should be do-able once I overcome this initial stage of getting use to the vol and a spot would reeeeeeeally help no end so gonna talk to my kid to see if I cant convince him! Lifting lasted just short of 50 mins so not too bad considering.



> I'm sensing you're gonna be on a pre workout stim drink in a month


I'll hold off as long as poss but yeah, very possibly!! I'm doing a course of Lipo-6 Black strippers at the mo which give you a bit of a kick if taken just before. Might also try Cal's coffee/asprin thingy at some point, we'll see!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> Do you not find that if you move an exercise from beginning of your workout further down the list the weights you lift are less because of exhaustion. Also are your shoulders feeling it more because of the benching?
> 
> I'm sure after a couple of weeks you will get used to the different weights then start to increase them weekly.


Yeah, fully agree mate. I know all the reasons why the lifts are down, doesn't mean I like it though!!! Felt like a right [email protected] picking up such small DB's for shoulder press last night but as you say, straight after 3 bench exercises in double-quick succession and with no spot it was bound to happen. Agreed, I reckon a two week bedding in period and i'll be there or there abouts.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

order of exercises makes a massive difference, im 15-20kg down on my flat bench if i do it after incline for example. Intesity is key not the weights, no matter how annoying it is having to lift lighter. Plus less recovery will always hinder next lifts.

Stick with it mate trying to lose BF and changing a routine is gonna stir things up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*3-day split*

Week 1 - session 3 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 13 @ BW / 4 @ 5 / 3 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

Trap-bar deads: 15 @ 65 / 10 @ 85 / 8 @ 95 / 5 @ 115

Seated cable row: 15 / 10 / 7 (not sure of weight)

Hyperextensions: 17 @ BW / 12 @ 10 / 7 @ 20

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 8 @ 30 / 6 @ 35

Rope cable crunch: 15 stack / 15 stack / 12 stack (not sure of weight)

DB one arm preachers: 15 @ 11 / 9 @ 13.5 / 5 @ 16

Hanging knee tucks: 20 / 20 / 15

Good session today. Would've ideally liked another exercise for both abs & bi's but i'm on a time limit on Saturday's and I wasted almost 10 mins unloading a rake of 45 plates off the trap bar!!!!!

Did BB rows the other day and then seated cable rows today so need to decide which day i'd rather hit them on - with shoulders or with back?

About the only exercise I wasn't overly happy with were chins but again, that's just down to the reduced rest between sets so c'est la vie!!

Oh and didn't have time for a bit of cardio....damn! :becky:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*3-day split*

Week 2 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Leg ext: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 40 / 7 @ 45

Smiths squat: 15 @ 40 / 6 @ 80 / 3 @ 100 (+ bar)

Smiths standing calf raise: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 100 / 7 @ 140 (+ bar)

Smiths hack squat: 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 30 (+ bar...very low weight, took a lot of getting used to!!)

Smiths front squat: 15 @ 30 / 10 @ 40 / 7 @ 50 (+ bar)

Smiths SLDL: 15 @ 40 / 8 @ 60 (+ bar)

Leg press: 15 @ 80 / 12 @ 120 / 7 @ 160 / 4 @ 180

Seated calf raise: 15 @ 60 / 6 @ 75

Solid second legs session. Squats seem to be the main area for concern rep-wise, being hit due to the short rest between sets. Might do them first next week just to see what difference it makes.

Was in the shower last night, looked down and thought 'Jeese, surely it can't be. Are these bad boys finally beginning to show signs of growth?!' My thighs that is obviously. Got downstairs, dropped the pj's for the misses (she thinks her birthday's come early) and asked for her opinion....and she agrees, we think anyway. Fcukin hell, never thought it possible you know. Literally just thought I'd do squats forever just for the craic!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

and those bad boys were a sight to behold


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> What's with all the smith machine work mate?


Knew you'd be the one to pull me on that! Two main reasons: firstly, I would never normally train on a Mon as gym is always rammo'd but as I'm up to 3 days I've got no choice. Both last week and this week the squat rack has been in use, obviously someone else has decided to do legs on a Mon to avoid the 'chest' rush!! Secondly, as I haven't hit legs this hard in a while & I'm including new exercises (well, new as in it's been far too long...) using the Smiths has given me a form of stability while I concentrate on form. Will move the majority back to the rack next week now I've settled, so long as its free. If not, I might have to switch my nights around. Oh and thirdly, it seems to save a bit of time taking clips on & off constantly but that's not much of a deciding factor to be honest.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mark_star said:


> and those bad boys were a sight to behold


I wouldn't go that far Mark but I think I can now confirm my quads are slightly thicker than my ankles!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

We have a smiths machine with a 7 degree tilt and its quite good for squats, I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything using it for squats from time to time. don't like doing them on a standard smiths though just dosen't feel like.

Thats alot of volume for one sesh, you must've been a bit wobbly walking out the gym.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, the walk down the stairs wasn't a pretty one.

You're right about the squats though mate, they're about the only exercise i've struggled with over the past couple of wks and i've done them on the smiths both times. Anyway, back to normal next week hopefully so we'll see how it compares.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

So, still growing and getting leaner!?

Imagin that!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> So, still growing and getting leaner!?
> 
> Imagin that!!


Ha, let's hope so eh bud. Talk is cheap but the pics won't lie!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*3-day split*

Week 2 - session 2 of 3 from yesterday - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 16 / 10 @ 21 / 4 @ 23.5

DB flat bench: 12 @ 23.5 / 8 @ 23.5 / 6 @ 26

EZ close grip bench: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 40

Cable raise (side SS with front): 15 + 12 / 10 + 10 / 8 + 8

Face pulls: 15 / 13 / 10

Smiths incline bench: 15 @ 40 / 10 @ 50 / 4 @ 60 / 4 @ 65 (+ bar)

Decline skull crushers: 13 @ 20 / 4 @ 25 (struggled with these!)

Machine shrugs (front SS with back): 15 + 8 / 10 + 7 / 8 + 4

Dips: 10 @ BW / 9 @ BW (couldn't find the weighted belt - good job by look of reps!!)

Peck deck: 15 @ 45 / 9 @ 52.5 / 7 @ 60

Good session, varied it up again from last week. Can't record all the weights as the likes of cables and some of the machines just have pin positions, nobody knows how much the plates actually weigh!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good going mate, looks very intense, watching with interest


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I wasn't sure about the face pulls you know, felt like I was fighting a bit too much against the weight pulling me forward. I'll give them another shot though as I know a few ppl swear by them. Rear delts are tight today though so they obviously hit the spot.

Mate, a spotter would up my game on the majority of my exercises no end. I'd say last two sets on all spottable exercises would be 20-30% higher. Unfortunately, it's just not gonna happen at the min so i'll have to make do. That's the main reason i've had to use smiths so much of late, for fear of lobbing my head off if I go with the bar alone. Will defo start chucking in a few rest/pause or drops here and there when exercises permit though.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would you believe i'm finally training with someone tomorrow.....on back/bi's day!!! Typical!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

fleg said:


> .... I know Neil will say he does them all the time on his own  worth a try?


But you know i aint right in the head anyway!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> But you know i aint right in the head anyway!


Ha, no sh*t!!

From yesterday morning.....

*3-day split*

Week 2 - session 3 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 6 @ 5 / 5 @ 10

Partial deads: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 / 7 @ 110 / 3 @ 140 (just slightly above trap-bar height)

Seated cable row: 15 / 10 / 8 (not sure of weight)

Hyperextensions: 15 @ BW / 12 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

Machine preacher: 15 @ 25 / 11 @ 30 / 7 @ 35

Rope cable crunch: 20 @ 65 / 15 80 / 12 @ 80

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 10 @ 30 / 7 @ 35 > 30 @ 10

Hanging knee tucks: 20 / 20 / 20

Cracking WO, put my mate through his paces big time and flew through it all double quick - 55 mins total give or take. I don't think he's ever even done deads before so I know he's gonna be in paaaaaaaaaaaaaain by now! Been dying to txt him all day but I know he'll be even worse tomorrow so i'll hold off till then. Anyway, fingers crossed he's gonna come every Sat now so gonna switch chest/shoulders to then so i've got a spot and do back solo on a Thurs or whatever.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs tonight. Rack was free so dominated it for an hour!!! Will update log tomorrow, too fcuked to write anything else!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

When/where?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh right, thought you meant in the next week or two! Yeah, it's only 15 mins down the road from me so I'll be there. Was supposed to go this year but preggers dragged me along to the baby show next door instead!

We'll talk nearer the time obviously but if you could get down the night before we could grab a WO together over my way?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I'd be up for a bit of that bud, be a wicked experience to train somewhere like that. We'll have to see if we can't get that old grandad to ditch his slippers for the day and venture out of Norwich!

Just to change the subject, you reckon you'll compete at some point next year?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> keep up the good work mate


Thanks mate.

Last night panned out as follows:

*3-day split *

Week 3 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 9 @ 80 / 6 @ 100 / 3 @ 120

Hacks: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 80

Seated CR: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 6 @ 80

Front squat: 12 @ 50 / 8 @ 60 / 5 @ 70

Smiths standing CR: 15 @ 75 / 10 @ 110 / 7 @ 150 (+ bar)

Leg press: 15 @ 100 / 10 @ 140 / 6 @ 180

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 15 / 12 @ 20 / 8 @ 25

SS

Leg ext: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 40 / 8 @ 45

Happy with last night's session especially with getting back on the bar, felt much more comfortable. Must admit I decided to belt up for the last two sets of squats which I wouldn't normally do but back still had a few aches from deads on Sat. Glad I did though as it gave me the confidence to try for a new PB @ 120. Only got 3 out and ROM wasn't amazing but it's something to work with at least. Hacks felt so much better away from smiths too and got so low on fronts I could've picked up a 2 pence piece with my cheeks and flipped it over!!

Looking forward to next week already believe it or not!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done on the Pb fella, good lifts with little rest. I like all the squat variations. Although id be smoked doing that much volume on legs!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate, I was blowing out my arse! I tried putting in the calves etc between the bigger lifts just to give me a few minutes off. I looked like I was about to have a baby during front squats, some serious noises were being made!! Ha.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

haha good on ya, iv tried throwing calfs in between bigger lifts but i find the pump and fatigue effect my lifts even if only in confidence getting that last rep.

Long as your not making noises just for the fun of it and pushing hard than its all good in my book lol


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice lifts Dorsey,that is one hell of a workout tho. I used to hammer calves and get nowhere with them, not bothered with them for years now,and guess what theyre really not bad.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure mine will ever grow as a direct result of isolations either put i'll keep plugging away for the time being. As above, they give me chance to rest (cheat :becky between the bigger exercises!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Smashed back/bi/abs again tonight, switched it with chest/shoulders/tri so I can do them on the weekend with a spot...finally...well, hopefully anyway so long as he turns up!!

Will update log tomorrow but hit another PB on trap-bar deads. Belted up for the 4th set and got 2 reps out @ 145. Forms so much better using TB, it somehow feels more natural of a position to be in. Really focused on pushing my gut out too which I'm not sure was at the forefront of my mind before - thanks to Cal on that one as per his recent thread.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

fleg said:


> Well done mate on pb great news! One thing I will say, don't spend too many months training with trap bar. I did. Olympic bar deads dropped back dramatically lost around 30kg on the bar in order to get reps. You lift bare foot? Well, socks...?


that's interesting, on both counts, did they really drop back that far? how come you mentioned bare feet or socks? I do DL in socks

sorry to jump in on your thread dorsey


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ok i get you thanks for the reply

by the way well done Dorsey keep the PB's going


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hijack away Mark!

Fleg, point taken on deads. Yet, what if I'm not interested in returning to the oly? I mean, my forms much better now plus poundages are increasing (as you'd expect). So I guess my question is, whats the benefit of oly over TB? ROM I presume? But even if it's at the expense of both weight and form?

As for footwear, I keep my trainers on at the mo. I broke my right foot a number of years ago now and I struggle to put too much pressure on the ball of it. It swear it swells up just by talking about it, I really should get it looked at. Anyway, because of this I feel better protected from the pressure of the floor by wearing cushioned trainers. But, from what you've said the heel could actually be having the opposite effect so i'll give socks only a go next week to see how it feels.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not a sadistic nutter like you so I dunno if enjoyment comes into it!

I would be interested to hear other opinions on the oly/TB issue though. Where's that lover of deads from the east with his words of wisdom when you need him????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night.....

*3-day split*

Week 3 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 6 @ 5 / 4 @ 10 > 2 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 75 / 10 @ 95 / 7 @ 115 / 3 @ 135 / 2 @ 145 (PB)

Cable curl: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 45 / 5 @ 50

Straight arm pull-down: 15 @ 40 / 10 @ 50 / 5 @ 60

Hyperextensions: 15 @ BW / 12 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

DB preacher hammer (alt arms): 15 @ 11 / 11 @ 13.5 / 5 @ 16

Hanging knee tucks: 25 / 20 / 20

Smiths drag curls: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15 / 7 @ 20 > 11 @ 10 (+ bar)

Decline crunch: 15 @ BW / 15 @ 5 / 15 @ 5


----------



## Dave7 (Nov 18, 2011)

Well done. keep it up


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chest/shoulder/tri this morning. Was looking forward to a proper beasting, txt my new spot to say i'd be grabbing him in 20 when low and behold he starts with the excuses!! Fuming didn't even cover it, great pre-wo boost though!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Saturday....

*3-day split*

Week 3 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 16 / 10 @ 18.5 / 8 @ 21 / 4 @ 23.5

DB flat bench: 15 @ 23.5 / 9 @ 26 / 8 @ 28.5 / 5 @ 31

BB close grip bench: 15 @ 40 / 8 @ 50 / 6 @ 55

DB alt arm lat raise SS with front plate raise: 15 @ 8 + 10 @ 10 / 11 @ 9 + 10 @ 10 / 9 @ 11 + 10 @ 10

BB row: 15 @ 60 / 7 @ 80

DB incline bench: 15 @ 21 / 7 @ 23.5 / 4 @ 26

Tri pushdown: 15 @ 50 / 9 @ 60 / 5 @ 65

Machine shrugs (front SS with back): 15 + 7 / 10 + 5 / 6 + 5 (dunno what weight was!)

Dips: 12 @ BW / 5 @ 15

Peck deck: 15 @ 45 / 7 @ 60 / 6 @ 67.5

Was proper p1ssed at my spot letting me down but DB weights did improve slightly anyway - which actually just annoys me even more when I realise what I could potentially be lifting/repping! Still, good solid WO all in.

Weighed-in too, down to 13st 2lbs so dropped another 4lbs this month which I suppose was inevitable with revised diet & training along with the strippers i'm on. Gonna run as I am till Xmas, sure i'll poss drop another 3+ in bf (hopefully that's what it is) before getting in touch with Neil again to review. It just goes to show how wrong I had my diet for the first 3 months - all out bulking is a load of [email protected] when you've got to spend the next X number of months ripping it back off again.

Legs tonight, no spot needed for that hour of pure punishment!!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

For me the trap bar takes un wanted pressure off the lower back allowing me to lift more and concentrate on form rather than my lower back.

Also lift in socks only, lifted 15k more without trainers!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, think i'm gonna stick with TB for the time being. Will defo be trying socks only this week though, looking forward to it already - haven't said that about deads in a long time!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

used to dread the thought of doing deads when i was training with Cal, but have now come to really look forward to them (even tho they're so bloody hard)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, is that because we take our foot off the gas just slightly perhaps when there's nobody breathing down our necks I wonder???


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

couldnt possibly confirm or deny that


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Weights still going up & bodyweight still coming down!  

Ain't it great to go against the grain!?

All these folk saying you cant build & strip fat at the same time and thats exactly what you've been doing for months now! hahaha

As for Trap bar/ Olympic, only reason to stick with Olympic bar is if your powerlifting and you MUST use it.

Bodybuildings about keeping the body guessing...if it dont know whats going on its gotta keep adapting!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one mate. Will chuck the oly in from time to time obviously but TB works for me so it's the way forward for now.

Smashed legs tonight, by far the most intense session so far. Only had just over 30 mins so dropped the odd set but more than made up for it in effort. Hit new PB's on squats (again) and leg press.

Oh and trained on the rack in socks tonight for the first time, made a huge difference. Felt firmly planted to the deck with all weight completely shifted to my heels.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night....

*3-day split *

Week 4 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 / 8 @ 110 / 3 @ 130 (PB)

BB hacks: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 (PB)

Seated CR: 15 @ 60 / 9 @ 75

BB front squat: 10 @ 60 / 8 @ 70

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 20 / 10 @ 30

SS

Leg ext: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 45

Leg press: 15 @ 120 / 5 @ 200 (PB)

As I say, only had 30 mins give or take so dropped a few sets out where needed. Hit a few new PB's again though, most noticeably squats & leg press. ROM wasn't fantastic on squat PB (two weeks running now at 120 & 130) so, now i've learnt to take the weight of the bar, i'll prob drop back slightly to say 100-110 next week to make sure i'm getting full ROM and perhaps a few extra reps.

Lovings hacks by the way, fav leg exercise by far!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Back tonight, hit another new PB on the trap-bar for a couple of reps. Felt as though my brain was gonna come out my ears though so think I'll ease off trying PB's for a couple of weeks now and focus on upping my reps.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, it was pretty mad. Ears popped and went proper dizzy. Went socks-only, can really notice the difference and had no trouble with foot so all good.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Ears popped and went proper dizzy.


that's just excellent, well done sounds like you're just one step from [email protected] yourself


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You know what mate, that almost happened on leg press the other week. Too much broccoli!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night.....

*3-day split*

Week 4 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 6 @ 5 / 4 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 8 @ 125 / 3 @ 145 / 2 @ 155 (PB)

Seated row: 15 / 12 / 8

Hyperextensions: 20 @ BW / 12 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

Machine preacher: 15 @ 30 / 8 @ 35 / 5 @ 40 > 10 @ 20

Hanging knee tucks: 25 / 20

SS

EZ drag curls: 15 @ 25 / 9 @ 30

Close-grip chins: 5 @ BW / 5 @ BW

SS

Rope crunch: 12 @ 80 / 12 @ 80

Time was against me last night so had to drop a couple of sets and chuck in a couple of super-sets towards the end just to speed things up. Good session again but next week i'm gonna focus on reps over PB's, scared myself on deads last night! All good though!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

bloody hell 10kg on deads in a week is a big jump mate, no wonder your ears popped, i'm working on 2.5kg and thats plenty for me


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I know, I was just lobbing plates on without even thinking about it - quite irresponsible really. My second set at 125 was only supposed to be 105 - was shocked how tough it was!!!


----------



## LEGION (Sep 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I know, I was just lobbing plates on without even thinking about it - quite irresponsible really. My second set at 125 was only supposed to be 105 - was shocked how tough it was!!!


getting strong dorse, :jaw:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...or stupid....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably lucky I didn't put my back out in all honesty but belted up, form was good and lived to tell the tale so lesson learnt.

Yeah, that's exactly what i'm gonna do Fleg. Will prob drop back to 130-135 until my reps are in the 6-8 range as you say then move forward. Never really bothered with the whole 1rm before but it is quite nice to know your strengths....reckon I could've hit 160!!  Might make it a monthly thing....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good weights mate defo going in the right direction.

At the minute I'm waiting for Neil to provide me with help as well.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Top bloke, honestly cant recommend him highly enough. For all the dough ppl endlessly waste on supps it'd be better spent seeking correct advice.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

roadrunner1 said:


> Some good weights mate defo going in the right direction.
> 
> At the minute I'm waiting for Neil to provide me with help as well.


Reply was sent on 12th to the Addy you sent to me on.

I've re-sent it again today. Let me know if you get this one, as I was under the impression you were just firing into it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

RR - you've been waiting over 2 weeks and you ain't been chasing him??? As Neil well knows, I'd have been on him inside two hrs!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From this morning...

3-day split

Week 4 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's

It's been a long week

Early mornings

Late nights

Reduced sleep

Rest, relaxation and a major re-feed required.

Session cancelled!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Good on ya for listening to your body and resting mate (easier to just go have a lame session IMO), rest up and hit it even harder next session.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> RR - you've been waiting over 2 weeks and you ain't been chasing him??? As Neil well knows, I'd have been on him inside two hrs!!


I'm easy going sometimes. I've learned that if anything gives me stress has no place in my life.

Besides I've got it now and all is well.

Not necessarily anyone's fault.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

So is this just advice he is offering or is it a paid service he is providing. Going by Neils avy he obviously has advice worth listening to, quite a big looking dude.

Respect for canceling your sesh Dorsey alot of people would've wasted their time with a half [email protected]@ed workout when their body would provide better results with the rest, learned that a long time ago.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, paid service mate. Not expensive though and you get a hell of a lot for your money. As I said on another thread recently, for all the dough that gets wasted on supps etc, part of it would be better spent seeking exact clarification on diet/training. How many times have we all said 'if only I'd known that before...' I've trained for 10 yrs achieving zilch and even the first 3 months of this current bash at it were partly wasted because diet was a total mess.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night....

*3-day split *

Week 5 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 90 / 8 @ 110 / 6 @ 120 (belted up for last two sets)

BB hacks: 15 @ 60 / 8 @ 95 (grip went west!)

Seated CR: 15 @ 60 / 8 @ 75

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 / 8 @ 35

BB front squat: 12 @ 60 / 7 @ 72.5

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 7 @ 80

Smiths standing CR: 15 @ 80 / 10 @ 120

Leg ext: 15 @ 35 / 12 @ 40 / 8 @ 45

Leg press: 15 @ 120 / 10 @ 160 / 6 @ 200


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good on ya mate, your volume makes me feel nauseas just reading it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm proper loving legs at the mo. Once I get cracking i'm just in the zone, in a constant state of being absolutely fooked for 45 mins straight! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, much better - considering i'm proper inflexible!!! Should've noted I belted up for sets 3 & 4 @ 110 & 120 - will try set 3 without belt next time as it's not something I want to become reliant upon if I can help it.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Reading everyones journals again makes me wanna hit the gym hard and stop ****ing about lol. Arrrrrrrr jeeeez, sort myself out and Im back on it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ Amen to that my friend. I'd personally be using training as a way to get through all the other sh*t life was throwing at me.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

TBH With you I cant afford a £25 gym membership lol not just yet anyway. Ive been a bit stupid doing a few "moves" here and there, got nicked after a police chase on my motorbike last week, took my bike my phone the lot. Im on my arse at present lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, not nice to hear at all mate - know a good few others in the same boat financially and it's not nice to see. Get your trainers on and get out jogging, swiftly followed by some BW exercises. Not the same buzz I know but it'll keep you maintained for now until things improve - which i'm sure they will in no time at all. Just think positive mate, put 100% into putting things right and good things will happen.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

fleg said:


> Sad to hear mate


I know mate, really isnt my year lol. Onwards and upwards tho, Ive moved away now to sort my head out. I will find a new gym soon.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Good lifts mate, even better given the volume and limited rest.

The thought of that leg session scares me lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My legs are absolutely shocking though! Think i'm just good at intensity type training, too long a rest and I start 'thinking' about the lift too much.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Site's been that bad over the past few days that I haven't even updated last week's back and chest/shoulders WO's. Will update them in the morn if it's working ok!

Missed legs on Mon due to family stuff so incorporating them into back sesh tomorrow. Squats & deads back to back, can't wait!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh thats going to be a session and a half


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wondering how to do it exactly. Maybe something this:

Squats

Pull-ups

Front squats

Hacks

Seated row

Hyperext

TB deads (drop the weight and smash out some reps)

Maybe some bi & ab supersets time permitting!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

hell thats a hard one to finish on, especially after hyperext


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's why I'd do it like that, enjoy killing myself off when poss. By that point it will prob have to be reps over weight though, doubt I'd do poundages any justice.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

looking forward to reading the outcome then, paaaiiinnn


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Fri 2nd....

*3-day split*

Week 5 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 10 @ BW / 4 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 9 @ 125 / 6 @ 140

Seated row: 15 / 12 / 8

Hyperextensions: 20 @ BW / 12 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

Machine pullovers: 30 @ 42 / 15 @ 56 / 10 @ 70 (not sure I really rate ab machines)

Hanging knee tucks: 20 / 20 / 20

SS

Hammers (bar): 15 @ 25 / 6 @ 30 / 6 @ 30

Quick in and out, 30-40 mins if I remember rightly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Sunday 4th....

*3-day split*

Week 5 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 18.5 / 9 @ 21 / 5 @ 23.5

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 15 @ 10

SS

Cable front raise: 12 @ 10 / 12 @ 10

BB row: 15 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

SS

BB shrug: 18 @ 60 / 10 @ 80

DB incline bench: 15 @ 21 / 10 @ 23.5

SS

DB fly: 15 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5

Machine dips: 20 @ 56 > 10 @ 49 > 10 @ 42 > 10 @ 35 > 10 @ 28 > 43 @ 21 (burn!)

Very very quick sesh, like 30 mins or something. Got tons of family stuff on this month so literally just grabbing half an hour or so when I can.

Back & legs combined tonight, cant wait!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like back & legs will have to wait until tomorrow now, been called into action to do the school run!!! :decision:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Been a bit lazy with my log lately, need to update a few sessions when I get chance.

Forgot to take the chicken out the freezer yesterday so rolled with oats all day today. Nothing like a bit of cold wallpaper paste come 4pm!

View attachment 2765


Sh*t, think I forgot to take some out this morning too so that's Friday down the swanee!! So much to do and just not enough hrs....


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

do you cook it then freeze it, the take it out when you need it??

as i find this more convient to remove it in the evening so its good by food time the next day ?


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

how are you looking at the min pal hope all is going well, dont always post but do read ha ha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

R - I presume you mean the chicken not the oats? I use Sainsbury's frozen breast so remove 5-6 each morning ready to cook the following night to be eaten the day after - confusing system I know!!

B - All well mate, keeping as strict as I can in the run-up to Xmas. Body doesn't really need a break or anything so hoping to plough straight through ready for a good first quarter. Really need to start dropping a bit of CV in, diet can only take you so far. Hopefully I get a bike for Xmas and I cant bloody stand the runner!!! How's you coming along?


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

i am good mate still training hard with i split a dearnt post on here for fear of getting done by the over training police ha ha, cardio for me after crimbo as well, not just for body fat but for over all fitness.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

you ever tried cooking in bulk. saves electric!

Then freezing and defrosting as you need. so get six out in the evening as your amount, take to work and by time you want them next day you are all good

means you'll only need to cook once a week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So from frozen, defrosted, cooked and then re-frozen, re-defrosted again & eaten? Not sure if that's even allowed! Tricky with me using frozen ones in the first place, they're wrank enough as it is!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The Brewer said:


> i am good mate still training hard with i split a dearnt post on here for fear of getting done by the over training police ha ha, cardio for me after crimbo as well, not just for body fat but for over all fitness.


Ha come on, don't be scared???


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

well mine was fresh cooked then frozen then defrosted.

did it for a year never got ill not done it in ages because of money :-(

but it was safe no f

different to iceland stuff u defrost mate! saves time


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah course. Would just have to double check whether it's ok to re-freeze something like that.


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

i just cook mine straight from the freezer, but it is the cheap stuff that is pumped with water


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> So from frozen, defrosted, cooked and then re-frozen, re-defrosted again & eaten? Not sure if that's even allowed! Tricky with me using frozen ones in the first place, they're wrank enough as it is!


I used to thaw chicken make a few meals re freeze then thaw heat again no problems.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fcuk me RR, that can't be right surely?! Your guts must be rock solid!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

£5 bag of frozen chunks from Iceland for me, 10mins in the pan with some tinned tomatoes and chillis... Done!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well you know us wild animals roaming the mountains and glens of Scotland have to eat what ever we can get.

Edit to my last post the wife now says it was fresh chicken cooked & made up into curry or sweet & sour then frozen, thawed and re heated.

women they just never listen when you ask them something to do with training.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mark_star said:


> looking forward to reading the outcome then, paaaiiinnn


Ended up just doing back alone as didn't train till the Fri and would then be doing legs again a few days after. Effectively missed legs from week 6 (which would've been session 1 of 3).

So, from last Fri 9th....

*3-day split*

Week 6 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 10 @ BW / 4 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 10 @ 125 / 5 @ 142.5

Straight arm pulldown: 15 @ 40 / 12 @ 50 / 5 @ 60

Single arm machine preacher: 15 @ 30 / 10 @ 35 / 6 @ 40

Hyperextensions: 20 @ BW / 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

SS

Decline crunch: 25 / 20 / 15 (increased angle each set)

Seated incline DB curl: 15 @ 11 / 8 @ 13.5 (be a while since i've done these)

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 20 / 20

In and out within just over 30 mins, job done.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Sunday 11th....

*3-day split*

Week 6 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 18.5 / 10 @ 21 / 6 @ 23.5

DB incline bench: 13 @ 23.5 / 9 @ 26 / 6 @ 28.5

DB flat bench: 12 @ 12 / 7 @ 28.5 / 6 @ 28.5

SS

DB fly: 10 @ 13.5 / 10 @ 13.5 / 10 @ 13.5

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 15 @ 10

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10

Face pulls: 15 15.75 / 12 @ 19.25 / 10 @ 22.75

Smith shrug: 15 @ 40 / 12 @ 60 / 9 @ 80 (+ bar)

Dips: 15 @ BW / 5 @ 20 > 3 @ 10 > 2 @ BW

Keep banging on but finding a spot for this session is gotta be my aim for the new year as feel i'm falling behind massively.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Tues just gone...

*3-day split*

Week 7 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 / 6 @ 120 / 4 @ 130 (belted up for last two sets and last 2 reps of final set were spotted)

BB hacks: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90

Seated CR: 15 @ 60 / 15 @ 60

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 / 10 @ 35

SS

Leg ext: 14 @ 35 / 9 @ 45

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

Smiths standing CR: 15 @ 80 / 10 @ 120

BB front squat: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 70 / 7 @ 75

Leg press: 10 @ 120 / 8 @ 160 / 5 @ 200 (reps well done, was totally fcuked by this point!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Session days/lengths have been a bit smash & grab over the last couple of weeks but hoping to sort that back out as of today. Back/bi/abs tonight, only prob is I MAY have to drop deads - quads are still hurting so much from Tues i'm struggling to get up & down the stairs! We'll see.....


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

some good stuff there mate, how are you finding the hacks, not surprised you were well done by the end


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loving them mate, feel like they're hitting my quads most in all honesty. Be nice to be repping at 100 by the end of the year, do'able i'd say.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Being out of routines a nightmare ain't it bud. Mentally challenging. Hope ya get back to normal soon.

Impressive lift with your lack of rest mate.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was thinking exactly the same when I read your log last night mate, proper nightmare. Hate having to play catch-up, gonna feel it tonight that's for sure but it'll get me back on track.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

My main train of thought is to just try hit each muscle group once a week. Be it odd splits, limited lifts or concequtive days and train according to that week with the aim of squaring up the routine for next week (if I can).

Biggest thing iv learnt over the years is that although I love training it isn't the be all and end all and other things do have to come first. Train was always first for years wasn't my brightest move lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 7 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 10 @ BW / 4 (and a half!) @ 10 > 3 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 75 / 10 @ 115 / 7 @ 132.5 (belted up for final set)

Seated row: 15 / 10 / 8

Cable curl: 15 @ 35 / 10 @ 40 / 8 @ 45

Hyperextensions: 20 @ BW / 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 20

SS

Decline crunch: 25 / 20 / 15 (increased angle each set)

Standing alt DB curl: 12 @ 13.5 / 10 @ 16

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 20 / 20

MTS bicep curl: 15 @ 20 / 9 @ 25 / 4 @ 30

SS

Machine pullovers: 15 @ 56 / 12 @ 70 / 8 @ 77

Quads were achin like a mother fcuker last night but attempted deads anyway. Dropped first set by 10kg and it was hard; got to rep 6 on second and nearly put the bar down but powered on through. Sat down for a quick breather and thought i've come this far, let's try smashing out the third set. Quickly loaded up '142.5', managed 5 last week so thought i'd go for 6 this time. Managed to get 7 out then called myself an absolute c*nt in the mirror as felt I maybe could've got another 1-2 really. Sat down proper p1ssed with myself, went to update my book then realised because i'd dropped the first set by 10kg my final set was only @ 132.5 - which PROPER p1ssed me off!!! Saying that, didn't expect to even be able to do deads so least I got to be happy with what I did achieve I suppose.

Rest of WO went well, abs really feelin it this morning.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Done it, at last! FINALLY managed to follow-through on leg press!! Well chuffed!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

there needs to be a "f*cking love this button" not just a like button :becky::becky: im sure the whole of MC will be proud of you mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, nice one Dave. Might start a thread to share my experience, sure some of the new girls would love to hear about it!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

now there's something to be proud of


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Sat 17th....

*3-day split*

Week 7 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 18.5 / 10 @ 21 / 5 @ 23.5

DB incline bench: 12 @ 23.5 / 9 @ 26 / 6 @ 28.5

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 8 @ 15

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10

BB row: 10 @ 70 / 10 @ 80

SS

BB shrugs: 10 @ 70 / 10 @ 80

Pec deck: 15 @ 52.5 / 8 @ 60 / 6 @ 67.5

DB seated tri press: 15 @ 18.5 / 8 @ 23.5 / 8 @ 23.5

Very quick WO, done within 30 mins if that.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split *

Week 8 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 70 / 10 @ 90 / 7 @ 110 / 5 @ 120 (belted up for last two sets)

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

BB hacks: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 90

Seated CR: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 60

SS

Standing alt leg curls: 10 @ 25 / 8 @ 25 / 9 @ 25

Leg press: 15 @ 120 / 10 @ 160 / 6 @ 200 (would've attempted 240 - see post 407 for further details!)

Smith lunge: 15 bar / 10 @ 20 / 7 @ 30 (never again!)

Leg ext: 10 @ 45 > 6 @ 40 > 5 @ 35 > 5 @ 30

Gym was very busy last night so had to play around with routine a bit. Need to review Cal's SLDL vids, think my form is defo off as can feel it in my lower back as much as my glutes/hams.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wont be able to train Xmas Eve so need to consolidate back/bi/abs & chest/shoulder/tri into one routine for Thurs night.

New Year's resolution - find a fcukin spot!! I'd say my chest/shoulder/tri WO is really only running at 75% capacity, really starting to annoy me now.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

well lets hope santa brings you a spot then, cant have you working at 75% can we


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, no we cant Mark.


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Wont be able to train Xmas Eve so need to consolidate back/bi/abs & chest/shoulder/tri into one routine for Thurs night.
> 
> would you not be better just doing either back/bi/abs or chest/shoulder/tri, rather than diluting your session, it will only be a week off max till you can train again


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That's the dilemma eh Brewer. Hate not hitting bodyparts each week though if it can be helped, it's already happen a couple of times lately so defo don't feel like any part of me needs a rest.


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

fair play, i know what your saying, i am training mon tues wed just so i dont miss a body part, its gym o'clock now gotta shoot.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The 6-pack bag has landed, nice one Santa!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Thurs 22nd...

*3-day split*

Week 8 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 combined - Back/Abs/Bi's & Chest/Shoulders/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 10 @ BW / 4 @ 15 > 2 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 8 @ 125 / 5 @ 145 (belted up for final set)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 18.5 / 10 @ 21 / 3 @ 23.5 (dunno what the fcuk happened there!!)

Smiths incline press: 15 @ 40 / 6-3-1 @ 60 (+ bar)

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10

Tri pushdowns: 15 / 9 / 5

SS

Cable curls: 15 / 10 / 8

Machine pullovers: 15 @ 70 / 8 @ 77 / 6 @ 84

Pec deck FST7's

Knew i'd miss a session xmas eve so decided to combined the two so as to hit each muscle group at least once this week. Good solid WO, chest/shoulders need improvement as always. Broken record....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained legs yesterday, need to post it up when I get chance. Did them early ish like I used to, defo felt weaker compared to later in the day like I've been doing lately.

Latest review with Neil all done, he seems pretty pleased with the progress so all's good. Last pics were taken 8 weeks ago and I must admit the change is for the better. Been with him 5 months now and without any doubt made more progress in that time than I have in the last 10 years doing it my way!

So, training is staying the same, just got to incorporate some extreme stretching at the end of each session to try correcting some major posture issues I've got. Might even visit a chiropractor at some point so they can talk me through a few things - the chicken winged style shoulder blade look isn't a goodun!

Diet's staying pretty much as it is too - but now gonna sub some of the chicken, broc/cauli for some ex-lean mince steak with sweetcorn.

Only major addition will be a 12 week course of Reload along with a big weekly refeed to try to maximise gains...oh and Liquid Fury pre-WO.

Bring on Q1 2012!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What pics? Where? Dd I miss it?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, private pics for Neil's eyes only 

Reload at the ready Fleg. Not fancy joining me? Starting next week, got them all emptied into my 6-pack bag ready....and they bloody well stink!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

As usual Dorsey isn't doing himself justice. By my estimations, in the last 5 months he's lost approx 18lbs bodyfat whilst gaining 12 lbs lean tissue...all whilst being on a diet! So he deserves to give himself a huge pat on the back. Obviously, eveyone can see from his journal that his weights have gone up too (50lb increase on squats!!)

So, Fair play Dorsey, you've put in the hard work and you are reaping the gains you deserve!

Lets keep it going now!

ONWARDS AND UPWARDS!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As usual, Neil's ever the enthusiast!! 

Much appreciated obviously though mate. Really looking forward to what this Q brings!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Weds 28th...

*3-day split *

Week 9 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 / 6 @ 110

BB hacks: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 90

Seated CR: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 60

SS

Leg curls: 10 @ 30 / 10 @ 30 / 8 @ 35

BB front squat: 10 @ 60 / 6 @ 80

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

Leg press: 15 @ 120 / 10 @ 160 / 7 @ 200

Trained early ish, felt weak!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Again, only getting two sessions this week so decided to combined sessions 2 & 3.

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 9 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 combined - Back/Abs/Bi's & Chest/Shoulders/Tri's (30/45 sec rest between sets, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 5 @ 10 / 4 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 10 @ 105 / 8 @ 125 / 5 @ 145 / 4 @ 155 / 3 @ 160 PB (belted from 145 onwards)

DB shoulder press: 15 @ 18.5 / 10 @ 21 / 7 @ 23.5 / 3 @ 26

DB incline press: 10 @ 23.5 / 8 @ 26 / 5 @ 28.5

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10

Tri pushdowns: 15 / 10 / 7

SS

Cable curls: 15 / 10 / 8

Machine pullovers: 15 @ 70 / 9 @ 77 / 6 @ 84

Pec deck FST7's: 4 x 9 @ 52.5 / 3 x 9 @ 45

Hit new PB on deads last night for 3 reps, reckon I could prob move weight up again just slightly but will hold off a few weeks before trying again.

Got a spot on DB shoulder press - well not really a spot, just a boost up on the last two sets as i've noticed getting the fcukers up in the air in the first place is zappin my energy. Anyway, I wont list it as a PB as the weight's still pathetic but I certainly managed more than in recent times.

Session took slightly longer than normal too, would say I extended rest periods between sets to close on a minute instead of 30-45 secs. Might well run with that for a few weeks now as would quite like to focus on getting some weight back on the bars.

All in, last WO of 2011 went well. Set myself up nicely for a great start to 2012!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Got a spot on DB shoulder press - well not really a spot, just a boost up on the last two sets as i've noticed getting the fcukers up in the air in the first place is zappin my energy. Anyway, I wont list it as a PB as the weight's still pathetic but I certainly managed more than in recent times.


To some that weight might be something somebody has worked hard to get to lol, no weight is pathetic. I was on those weights for a long while before getting to push just recently 32.5's and sounds like to you that still wouldn't be heavy enough but for me it seems like a fair amount lol. Since I haven't trained in a few months I reckon that has gone back down to 27.5's or something or perhaps even less, will find out when I hit the gym again next week. I never was fond of shoulders and never strong but I built it up over time, slowly but surely.

Keep up the good work tho mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers bud. Shoulders are defo a week point of mine too, need a strong push over the coming weeks/months to bring them in line with other areas. Once i'm doing 30's+ I'll be happier but I'm very critical of myself so never gonna be fully satisfied!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

That's a big session mate. I suffer exactly the same getting weights up for shoulder press.

Maybe splitting chest and shoulders would help shoulder lifts or do them first if you don't already?

Anyway a hectic workout as always.

Good luck for 2012.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> I think your doing right mate with regards to shoulder pressing. If you can't put the weight up there yourself, then you shouldn't really be pressing it and chances are you won't be able to! Took me what feels like an age to press what I press now..


So for instance, last night I doubt i'd have been able to get the 26's up on my own and even if by some miracle I had I defo wouldn't have got any reps out. In that case, would you just have blanked it all together?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> That's a big session mate. I suffer exactly the same getting weights up for shoulder press.
> 
> Maybe splitting chest and shoulders would help shoulder lifts or do them first if you don't already?
> 
> ...


Yeah, was a big session mate. Wanted to combine the two days so as to not miss hitting a specific muscle group, rightly or wrongly.

When I run chest/shoulders I always do shoulder press first for the exact reason you mentioned. Do it at 10am on a Sat morn though so the time of day could also be hindering me just slightly. Be interesting to see how the next couple of sessions go.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

keep up the good work mate im still learning a lot but having yours and other journals to read is helping me progress no end with adding weight but also putting together and changing workouts as my body adapts, and everytime i read a new pb on here it makes me smile always gives me another nudge =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Lozza, glad my nonsense is useful to somebody!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night....

*3-day split *

Week 10 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 90 / 7 @ 110 / 5 @ 120

BB hacks: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 (PB)

Seated CR: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 62.5

SS

Leg curls: 10 @ 30 / 10 @ 30 / 9 @ 35

BB front squat: 10 @ 60 / 7 @ 80

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 9 @ 80

Smiths standing CR: 15 @ 80 / 10 @ 120

Leg press: 15 @ 140 / 10 @ 180 / 6 @ 220 (PB)

Great session last night, hit PB's on hacks & press so a wicked start to the new year! I've decided to increase rest period between compound sets just slightly though to 45-60 secs from 30-45 as I want to focus on getting some decent poundages on the bar this quarter. Over the past couple of months i've been training at quite a high intensity without really focusing on exactly how much i've been lifting, to a degree anyway. Now though I feel as though i've 'found my weight' with the majority of exercises so, although I don't want to drop that intensity, I do want to look at making small weekly increment increases on the big lifts at least - time to relocate those 1.25 plates!! In addition, on the last week of the month i'm going to work up to my 1-2RM on some exercises to try to gauge what progress i'm making in terms of strength.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

What postural problems do you have and how did you get them?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just natural mate. Got the old shoulder blades still protruding like kids do unfortunately, shoulders slouch down & forward (prob linked to shoulder blades and in turn prob causes the pain I get in my left shoulder around the r.cuff area) and I wouldn't be surprised if my hips or something are also slightly out as I stand naturally with a slough in my back so stomach sticks out like a malnutritioned African! Need to get in with the chiropractor for some tips as i'm told 2-3 extreme stretching sessions a week could be the way forward.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

What do you mean by extreme stretching? Is that just a length of time to hold stretches for or the stretches themselves?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't really looked into it much yet in all honesty dude, believe it's called fascia stretching or something like that. Need to really focus on my erectors, lats & shoulders.

It's just a time issue Fleg, 3 gym sessions is about all I can manage at the mo without it impacting on business or family too much. They're already on me for carrying my 6-pack bag everywhere or loggin onto here every 5 mins, not sure taking another hr or two out & rolling home with a yoga mat would go down too well!


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

You mean foam rolling?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Honestly no idea. I'm presuming it's something along the lines of this Bodybuilding.com - Unleash Monstrous Muscle Growth With Extreme Fascial Stretching! but I really do need to do some digging first. It was mentioned to me the other day as a possible solution but that's about as far as i've got!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

haha i misread that as extreme facial stretching.

was like what the hekkk.

anyways i'll keep readin your updates on this mate!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sound much like FST-7 training mate the whole fascia stretching thing. I'm no expert but unsure or this effecting posture except for making bigger stronger muscles?

Let us know the out come anyway.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I did think that so perhaps i'm getting my wires crossed. Will speak to Neil and get booked in with a chiropractor once and for all.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Spoke to Neil, he's given me the following link: DC stretching techniqe - there are some vids if you scroll down slightly. Haven't had chance to watch them yet myself but it would look as though a partner is needed which will be difficult for me not having a spot available. Will have to do a bit more research before I get started.

This looks like a good link too http://www.youtube.com/user/ParrilloPerformance/search?query=stretching - all vids from Parrillo in one place on YouTube. Surprised there's not a thread on here for this type of thing actually.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Inadvertently hit another new PB on deads tonight, 165 for 3 so 5kg up on last week. Was aiming to increase reps at 145 but loaded up the bar wrong, didn't realise until I was half way through the first rep though! I'm obviously happy to have pushed my PB up again but it wasn't the plan this week so it's p1ssed me off a bit in all honestly. It's not the first time I've loaded the bar up incorrectly of late either so need to start paying more attention I guess.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Still mate that's an impressive dead lift.

Would you say your deads are ahead of other lifts? Without looking back as on my phone ain't your squats and deads higher in comparison to other exercises? Sorry if I'm getting it wrong


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

woah good lift there mate, welldone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one lads.

Remember Dave, I use a trap bar with raised handles for deads so i'm probably gaining what, a good 15-20% on the lift at least i'd say? I lifted from the floor for my first few months of this year as well as a good period last year, worked up to about 100-110 I think but wasn't happy with form - got the flexibility of an iron bar! So switched to cleans for a couple of months before finally going back to deads as of Nov but using the TB - not looked back since. As for squats, again I worked up to 100ish previously but had to drop them right back as wasn't happy with ROM - same cause, poor flexibility. Complete ATG just isn't on the cards for me, even at BW! So, who knows how perfect my ROM is at the level I lift but i'm giving it a shot and it seems to be working so far...I think.

As for my lifts being out of proportion, it's hard to say really as I haven't done much flat bench since the summer. I like to work off the bench/squat/deads ratio of 3/4/5. If we took my squats as 100 for reps of 10 I should be looking at benching 75 and deads from the floor of 125 again for reps of 10. The deads are prob about in line but i'm really not sure where my bench is. My lack of a spot has been well documented over the past few months so you're right, my presses are probably a way behind now unfortunately - especially shoulders but they've also been a poor area. Planning to these big time this year and as of Sat i'll also be re-introducing flat bench too so that'll be interesting. Like you though, i'm planning on doing it straight after incline DB's (and DB shoulder press actually) so those two will probably take something away from the lift i'm sure. We shall see...

Anyway, from last night:

*3-day split*

Week 10 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 8 @ 125 / 3 @ 165 (PB - belted up for final set)

Seated row: 15 / 10 / 9

Hyperextensions: 20 @ BW / 15 @ 10 / 12 @ 15

SS

Decline crunch: 25 / 20 / 15 (increased angle each set)

Zottman curl: 15 @ 8.5 / 10 @ 11 / 5 @ 13.5

Alt hammers: 13 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5

SS

Rope crunch: 20 @ stack / 15 @ stack

Overhead cable curl: 15 / 12 / 10

SS

Hanging knee tucks/leg raises: 20T / 15L / 10L + 10T

Dropped close grip pull-ups back to 3 sets of 8, seem to be all over the place with them of late for some reason. Will slowly focus on getting back to 3 sets of 10 before adding weight again.

Used Liquid Fury for the first time last night. I don't really experience great vascularity anyway so didn't really notice anything there but as a whole I certainly felt fuller over all.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I remembered you use a trap bar after I posted. My gym doesn't have one ad if like to give them a go.

I like that ratio idea so squats would be the marker and bench qtr below deads qtr above. I'll compare that to my lift as feel deads and squats are weak.

What's a Zottman curl?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Zottman curl:

1. Stand up with your torso upright and a dumbbell in each hand being held at arms length. The elbows should be close to the torso.

2. Make sure the palms of the hands are facing each other. This will be your starting position.

3. While holding the upper arm stationary, curl the weights while contracting the biceps as you breathe out. Only the forearms should move. Your wrist should rotate so that you have a supinated (palms up) grip. Continue the movement until your biceps are fully contracted and the dumbbells are at shoulder level.

4. Hold the contracted position for a second as you squeeze the biceps.

5. Now during the contracted position, rotate your wrist until you now have a pronated (palms facing down) grip with the thumb at a higher position than the pinky.

6. Slowly begin to bring the dumbbells back down using the pronated grip.

7. As the dumbbells close your thighs, start rotating the wrist so that you go back to a neutral (palms facing your body) grip.

8. Repeat for the recommended amount of repetitions.

View attachment 2838
View attachment 2839
View attachment 2840
View attachment 2841


As for the ratio thing, i'm a methodical kind of guy so like things like that. I can only use squats as a real marker as haven't been doing bench obviously and deads as they are aren't full ROM. I'll have a quick look through your journal, see how yours stack up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday morning....

*3-day split*

Week 10 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 12 @ 21 / 7 @ 23.5 / 4 @ 26

DB incline bench: 10 @ 23.5 / 9 @ 26 / 6 @ 28.5

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 15 @ 10

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10

BB flat bench: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 65 / 6 @ 70 (first time back since summer - needs work!!)

DB shrug: 12 @ 31 / 12 @ 36

SS

Rope push down: 15 / 8

BB row: 15 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

DB incline fly: 15 @ 13.5 / 10 @ 16

EZ close grip bench: 15 @ 25 / 15 @ 30 / 13 @ 35 > 12 @ 20

Used Liquid Fury for the second time, defo felt the pump, muscles were full to the brim!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*3-day split*

Week 11 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 9 @ 100 / 6 @ 122.5

BB hacks: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 100

Seated CR: 12 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5

SS

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 82.5

Leg curls: 3 x 8 @ 35

Leg press: 15 @ 140 / 10 @ 180 / 6 @ 220

Never seen the gym so busy so had to skip smiths CR & front squats and just ended up doing 15 mins cardio instead.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would perhaps say skin is a tad more oily but nothing too drastic yet and nothing major on the other front. Early days though....


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> nothing major on the other front. Early days though....


one can but hope eh


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*3-day split*

Week 11 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 8 @ 125 / 6 @ 145 (no belt)

Seated row: 15 / 10 / 8

Hyperextensions: 3 x 12 @ BW

SS

Decline crunch: 25 / 20 / 15 (increased angle each set)

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 10 @ 30 / 8 @ 35

Zottman curl: 15 @ 8.5 / 8 @ 11 / 6 @ 13.5

Alt hammers: 13 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5

SS

Rope crunch: 20 @ stack / 15 @ stack

Alt hammers: 13 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5

SS

Hanging knee tucks/leg raises: 10+10 / 10+10

15 mins incline walk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Whats the aim for the year on deads then dorsey? The magical 200kg?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Fleg. I did want the belt but some big c*nt had it on so wasn't going to try blaggin it quickly for a set! Although my weights are moving up gradually i'd say the routine is still geared towards dropping bf, especially with the shorter rests etc. Perhaps dropping reps back will be something Neil looks to incorporate at some point soon ( along with some carbs  ) but for now, i'm still guided by him. As for pull-ups, i'm not really supposed to do all the same exercises in all the same order every week anyway but it's an easy trap to fall into. Can well imagine i'd be lucky to get a handful out after deads so will switch it up next week to see how it goes!

Ben - nice avi, fair play for sticking one up. Yeah, would love to hit 200 for 6+ reps by the end of the year. Can already do about 165ish for 3 so it should be achievable now i'm back to adding small weekly increments. To be honest, my main aim for the year (or the next 6 months at least) is to bring my push exercises in line with the rest. Was supposed to have a spot for tomorrow chest/shoulder session but i've just been let down again....nightmare!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha cheers, made the mrs take a picture for Neil to see how fat i am but i was mildy suprised having not seen my back for a while...

Im looking forward to what he has in store for me!

200 shouldnt be too far away then if you doing 165's now. I should hit the 100s in the next couple of week i reckon !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm using a trap bar though remember so not getting full ROM compared to oly. I'd say oly would be a good 15-20% less at least - might try it again at some point for comparison.

Yeah, pic looks good dude. Maybe carrying a bit around the middle but aren't we all eh?! You'll shift that no drama through diet and a good bit of hard work. My avi's quite deceiving, was taken around the same time I started with Neil and was well behind you!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Mate there's plenty round the middle, why do you think i've got a back pic for my avi haha...

Neil should have my battle plans all drawn up for when i get to work on monday so i can get started, i bet after seeing the front pic he is putting me on 6 days a week cardio


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i agree with changing pull-up dead lift order, i like to put DL first it takes so much out of me, i couldnt imagine doing another back exercise before it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Strangely pull-ups have been static for ages now, even dropped back if anything. Always see them as more of a warm up for what i'm about to put myself through straight after! Will defo switch them round next week though, might even do them last with a rest-pause thrown in for good measure.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Saturday morning....

*3-day split*

Week 11 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press: 12 @ 21 / 8 @ 23.5 / 4 @ 26

DB incline bench: 12 @ 23.5 / 9 @ 26 / 8 @ 28.5 (last rep spotted)

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15

SS

Front plate raise: 15 @ 15 / 15 @ 15

BB flat bench: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 65 / 6 @ 70 > 6 @ 50

Smiths shrug: 12 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 + bar

Face pulls: 15 / 12 / 10

CG bench: 15 @ 40 / 8 @ 50 / 5 @ 55

Tri pushdown: 9 / 8 / 5

Dips: 3 x 8 @ BW


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split *

Week 12 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

EZ hacks: 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 90 + bar

EZ SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 9 @ 70 + bar

BB squat: 12 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 / 6 @ 122.5 (belted up for final set)

Seated CR: 12 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 60

SS

Leg curls: 10 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 / 8 @ 35

BB front squat: 10 @ 60 / 7 @ 80

Smiths CR: 15 @ 80 / 12 @ 100 / 10 @ 110

Leg press: 12 @ 142.5 / 10 @ 182.5 / 6 @ 222.5 (PB)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

those numbers are coming up well mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks mate. Need to re-focus on front squats a bit, barely touched them of late. Always got one eye on leg press though I think...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

know what you mean, i'm always keen to get to it and add a bit


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

All about the leg press mate, good press on it too.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good all round leg workout there, does this mean i will be allowed to wear a belt if i can squats over 120kgs?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I don't see why not mate so long as the long term plan is to get rid of the bleeder!! My aim is to hit X amount with belt then drop back slightly as well as dropping belt. Just not sure what X is just yet! Ha.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

not put it on yet bud its a big bugger just want to get comfortable repping 100s without it before i go crazy with weight, besides fleg might tell me off for belting up below 100 =-) or was that 200????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Which is why I only do it on my last set which would normally be pretty close to my PB. As I say, idea is to drop it completely at some point, find it gives me a slight confidence boost if anything.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how the reload going dorse noticed much on it yet?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oily ish skin is coming on a tad more now I'd say but apart from that it's hard to comment really at such an early stage to be honest. I'd say it'll be another couple of weeks at a minimum and perhaps then some.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

think you started a few days before me, will be good to compare =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 12 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 8 @ 125 / 7 @ 147.5 (belted up for last set)

Seated row: 15 / 10 / 8

BB row: 12 @ 70 / 8 @ 80

Hyperextensions: 3 x 12 @ 15

SS

Decline crunch: 25 / 25 / 20 (increased angle each set)

Curl-grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

EZ drags: 13 @ 20 / 8 @ 30 + bar

Hammer strength MTS bi curl: 14 @ 20 / 9 @ 25 / 6 @ 30 > 5 @ 20 (sets were done single arm)

Hanging knee tucks/leg raises: 3 x 10+10

Normally do BB row with shoulders on a Sat but decided to switch it to back night to free up a bit of time for the Sat sesh. Wasn't overly happy with form at 80kg though so might drop back slightly or consider switching to t-bar rows perhaps?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I really want a go of trap bar deads reading yours every week lol.

Another solid work out mate. But why do you normally do bb row a back exercise on a Sat which from memory is chest and shoulders?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the trap bar dude, so much nicer on the lower back and great for getting some extra poundages on!

As for the rows, I always saw them as being mainly for rear delts so put them with shoulders. Must admit it felt much better throwing them in with back though, just need to re-address form or perhaps switch to t-bars. Which do you do? I've tried face-pulls too but not so sure I can really get to grips with them.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I sort of get what you mean about delts maybe maybe more so depending on angle and arc of the row? Play about with form it really hit my lats.

I use a bent over row plate loaded machine a lot for the chest support and less momentum and movement so it's all pull. I do, do barbell bent over rows. Never really done T bar rows only v bar.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Will do, nice one bud.

Chest/shoulder/tri tomorrow and i've got a spot again - perhaps even 2!! Spoke to Neil the other day about switching shoulders to leg day as I find doing them both together really takes it out of me. He's ideally advised me not to at present as legs are demanding enough, but said maybe to change seated db shoulder press to standing military so I can drive from the legs a little if I start to fatigue. I'm also going to rotate the order in which I do inc/flat/military so as not to let any one area fall behind.

Looking forward to tomorrow!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Some good lifting there mate. If it aint broke dont try tr fix it.

Your lucky to talk to Neil I've e-mailed and PMd him but no reply. Thought he was on holiday.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Catch 22 IMO training any 2 larger body parts together will be hard, guess the split depends on priorities, experience, intesity etc?

Wish there was some rules set in stone in this game, would make it much easier lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I know he's had tons on with his new job, i've tried not to bother him in all honesty but just quickly pinged that one Q over to him a few nights back.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

SX Dave said:


> Wish there was some rules set in stone in this game, would make it much easier lol.


Rules that are set in stone

1) Train big, eat big rest big

2) See my Siggy!  

Yeah, been real busy lately. This is the first chance I've had to get on my PC since Tuesday!

Got 2 Powerlifters zero-ing in on a meet in 5 -6 weeks and a lady I'm helping prep for the British.

I seriously need an extra 4-5 hours in each day. Set off for work at 7:30am and get back about this time (9pm)

Thank f00k its the weekend I can get some rest. Am eating Fish Sarnies as I type! LOL


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

roadrunner1 said:


> Some good lifting there mate. If it aint broke dont try tr fix it.
> 
> Your lucky to talk to Neil I've e-mailed and PMd him but no reply. Thought he was on holiday.


Sent a reply, tried sending from My BB yesterday, but it never seems to come through at your end.

Might be safest to just PM me on hear till we can figure out what the crack is with it!?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i mainly train chest/back bi/tri/shoulders legs but have now moved shoulders to leg day as i was struggling too, last few days done legs and shoulders together was hard work but felt much stronger tonight on my arms for bis and tris even got some extra delt work in which i need to work on s it works for me bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, can understand you switching shoulders round but in doing so don't you think it would then be best to also split chest/back and pair them off with bi/tri?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i really dont know bud was thinking about this as when doing back and chest i go for close grip pull up,chest dips,lat pulls/wide grip pull ups,incline bench,flyes,deads,flat bench,and some weighted press ups genrally stick to four exers on groups but sometimes extra so get a lot of arm work and is quite tiring so perhaps i should really, if i moved chest with biceps i think i would be absolutely fecked and intensity may suffer as trying to add weight, but in saying that perhaps i would have a lot more stength for deads? also trying to build up my wide grip pull ups and want to spend more time on chest to buld it up more,what you think? move them? bis with chest, back with tris or chest with tris as do chest dips and tris get work on that movement? and back and bis? your input is always welcome bud =-)


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Neil R said:


> Sent a reply, tried sending from My BB yesterday, but it never seems to come through at your end.
> 
> Might be safest to just PM me on hear till we can figure out what the crack is with it!?


Thanks Neil I got your PM.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Saturday morning....

*3-day split*

Week 12 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB incline bench: 15 @ 23.5 / 10 @ 26 / 10 @ 28.5 (could've gone further but didn't want to fatigue)

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 65 / 10 @ 70 > 9 @ 50

BB standing mil press: 3 x 8 @ 40 (p*ssy ass attempt!!)

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15

SS

Front plate raise: 15 @ 15 / 15 @ 15

CG bench: 15 @ 40 / 8 @ 50 / 5 @ 55

Tri pushdown: 9 / 8 / 5

Smiths shrug: 12 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 8 @ 110 + bar

Dips: 10 @ 10 / 8 @ 10 > 4 @ BW


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 13 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 12 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 / 6 @ 122.5 (belted up for final set)

BB hack: 15 @ 70 / 9 @ 110 (PB)

Seated CR: 12 @ 62.5 / 12 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5 > 10 @ 40

SS

Leg curls: 9 @ 35 / 9 @ 35 / 8 @ 35

BB front squat: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 80

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 82.5

Smiths CR: 15 @ 80 / 10 @ 120 + bar

Leg press: 12 @ 142.5 / 10 @ 182.5 / 6 @ 222.5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night....

*3-day split*

Week 13 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 10 @ 125 / 6 @ 147.5 / 6 @ 150 (belted up for two sets but felt strong)

BB BOR: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 75

Seated row: 15 / 10 / 8 > 6 > 6

Hammer strength MTS bi curl: 15 @ 20 / 10 @ 25 / 7 @ 30 > 5 @ 20 (last set was done single arm)

EZ drags: 12 @ 25 / 9 @ 30 / 6 @ 35 > 6 @ 25 > 6 @ 20

Curl-grip pull-ups SS close grip chins: 5 + 2 @ BW / 5 + 2 @ BW (had nothing left to give!)

Slightly reduced session as on a big deadline at work this wk. Arms felt pumped to hell though, would defo say Liquid Fury kicked in proper for the first time quite noticeably.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Saturday morning....

*3-day split*

Week 13 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB flat bench: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 65 / 10 @ 72.5 > 20 @ 50 (strength's slowly coming back on this, maybe should've pushed it further)

BB standing mil press: 10 @ 40 / 10 @ 40 / 8 @ 42.5

DB incline bench: 15 @ 23.5 / 10 @ 26 / 6 @ 28.5 > 6 @ 16

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 / 10 @ 15

SS

Cable front raise: 10 @ 15 / 10 @ 15

CG bench: 15 @ 40 / 10 @ 45 / 5 @ 55

DB fly: 15 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5 / 8 @ 13.5

Tri pushdown: 10 / 8 / 7

BB shrug: 10 @ 100 / 9 @ 100

SS

DB reverse fly: 10 @ 11 / 10 @ 11

Dips: 8 @ 10 / 7 @ 10 > 3 @ BW


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split *

Week 14 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

REST!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Felt good for the rest, just smashed my deads 1RM. Up 10kg in a month to 175.

Also did some TUT for bi's...mega pump!!! Looked like I'd stuffed slabs in there!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Good going on the 175 dude, is that trap bar partial or full?

TUT I don't know what stands for but guess it's toney freeman style? I done it last night and loved it... Will be training that way every chance I get now! Buuuuuurn


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good job mate, still moving up


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks lads. Trap-bar Ben, haven't lifted oly from the floor in a while now - must give it a try.

So, from last night....

*3-day split*

Week 14 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 10 @ 75 / 5 @ 115 / 3 @ 145 / 1 @ 165 / 1 @ 170 / 1 @ 175 (belted up from 145 onwards)

BB BOR: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 70 / 9 @ 77.5

Curl grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

DB curl (TUT): 5-4-3 @ 11 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 x 2

Seated row: 10 > 10 > 10 > 10 > 30 (must try finding out the increments on this!)

EZ drags: 13 @ 25 / 9 @ 30 / 7 @ 35 > 7 @ 25 > 5 @ 20

Hammer strength MTS bi curl (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 15 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20

Hyperextensions: 3 x 12 @ 15

SS

Decline crunch: 30 / 25 / 20 (increased angle each set)

Hanging knee tucks: 20-8-4-3 (RP)

Tried some of the much talked about Time Under Tension training (TUT) last night and the pump was unbelievable. Gonna try incorporating it where I can going forward, especially after already pre-exhausting through the bigger lifts. Should come in very handy tomorrow for chest/shoulders!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Didn't have a spot for this weekends session so decided to roll with a bit of TUT: From yesterday morning....

*3-day split*

Week 14 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 x 2

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 x 2 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16

DB flat bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 18.5 x 2

DB side raise (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 6.5 / 5-4-3 @ 6.5 > 2-1 @ 5

DB front raise (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 5 / 5-4-3 @ 5

Tri pushdown: 15 / 12 / 6 > 9

Smiths shrug: 10 @ 80 + bar x 2

SS

DB reverse fly: 10 @ 11 x 2

Dips: 8 @ 10 / 8 @ 10 / 8 @ 10 > 5 @ BW

TUT lat raises = fcukin ridiculously hard!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

What does TUT mean??


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

SoldierSmudge said:


> What does TUT mean??


Time under tension


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Does that mean u push up fast and resist slowly with the negative part of the exercise??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gonna start a thread on it when I get chance. In the meantime, take a look through Dr M's journal as we started speaking about it on there http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=33911&page=11


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Didn't have a spot for this weekends session so decided to roll with a bit of TUT: From yesterday morning....
> 
> *3-day split*
> 
> ...


RR likes, lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split *

Week 15 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 70 / 8 @ 100 / 8 @ 100 / 8 @ 100 (wasn't getting good ROM so didn't go any higher)

BB hack: 12 @ 80 / 9 @ 110

Seated CR: 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5

SS

Leg curls: 8 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 / 9 @ 35

Leg press: 12 @ 142.5 / 10 @ 182.5 / 7 @ 222.5

Smiths CR: 15 @ 80 / 13 @ 100 / 10 @ 120 + bar

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 7 @ 80

Sh*te WO, should've walked out after the second set of squats!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> RR likes, lol.


Ha, thanks mate. Annoying not be able to share the love eh?!

How's your training coming along of late?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont post much these days I always seam to offend people that's why I like the (like button) so you all know I'm still alive and kicking, becoming a bit of a recluse living in the outback.

As for training it as stalled a bit, finding it hard to drop b/f, weights/reps on some isolation exercises are not increasing but most big compounds are.

It's time for a chat with Neil but I'm moving house in 3 weeks so dont want to start something new then have to have a break.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

A chat with Neil is well worth it buddy, im seeing massive changes in appearance to myself and I am sure Dorsey is, we might even get to have a perve this side of 2013? :behindsofa:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> I dont post much these days I always seam to offend people that's why I like the (like button) so you all know I'm still alive and kicking, becoming a bit of a recluse living in the outback.
> 
> As for training it as stalled a bit, finding it hard to drop b/f, weights/reps on some isolation exercises are not increasing but most big compounds are.
> 
> It's time for a chat with Neil but I'm moving house in 3 weeks so dont want to start something new then have to have a break.


Well worth a review then mate but as you say, prob best waiting until you know you can start smashing it again. I personally never worry too much about the poundages on isolations. Yeah it's nice to see them tick up but for me they're just a compliment to the compounds. Now if they're stalling i'd say something needs addressing. As for dropping bf, perhaps diet or amount of cardio needs tweaking slightly but i'll leave that to the experts. I've done naff all cardio since I started back so I cant talk! Gonna make myself buy a bike by the end of the month though so I can get out for a few early morning blasts. Pounding away on a runner just aint for me, no two ways about it.

Ben - i'm 6 months in with Neil now so give me another 6 months (end of July) and i'll finally give you something to look at!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey you are a posting machine!..1,971 jeeeezo


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hardly posted in the last couple of weeks to be honest, been flat out at work. Think Dec time when I found Tapatalk and ended up with a bit of an MC fetish!!!

1973....


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

What you do for work?..what's taptalk all about?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Run my own office based business dude but I do hit the road from time to time. The 6-pack bag and Tapatalk (forum app) are an absolute godsend!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey, mind if i ask why your doing dips right at the end of ur shoulder / tricep exercises, as they are meant to be compound so would you not do them first?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If I did the likes of dips first i'd never get the DB's in the air for chest/shoulders as i'd be pre-exhausting the secondary muscle. If i'm managing 3 sets of 10kg weighted at the end of a sesh like that i'd prob need 20-30kg at the beginning!

To be honest, bi/tri aren't that important to me as they generally get hit via the bigger movements anyway so I simply throw them in towards the end if i've got time/energy left.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Mmm interesting. Well done on the progress so far mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi mate good to see your still bang at it. I'm cracking on with the training again now had far too long out.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

some really good consistant workouts mate,was wondering how you can post all the time! are you finding the reload is improving strength now or do you think still early days?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to hear from you J. I'm still plugging away, not making the gains you probably have previously but giving it my best shot all the same. Family life can take over sometimes but I think it's good still to have your own thing, you need that release 2-3 times a week away from the madness!!

Loz, hard to say really. Some lifts are still coming on nicely and hit PBS last week on deads but it's very hard to know if it's anything to do with Reload or just my natural progression. As we said before, we're not expecting cycle-style gains are we, I just see it as another piece to the jigsaw. Plan was always to run till the end of March so that's what I'll do.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is true Mate on the expectations side, i know its a hard one knowing where the improvement is coming from i suppose especially when diets nailed and training, you might have more of an idea when you finish after three and see how things go from there, im not getting as tired now after workouts and seem to be stronger during workouts which are getting more intense but i am eating like a horse =-) and on second bottle now, ordered another two bottles =-)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear dorsey I've lost some of my gains after family life took a front seat but I'm getting back into it now. Good to see your still plugging away bud are you just taking reload or have you had t bullets?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just the Reload dude. Must admit, for the first time I am currently tempted by the bullets but it's all for the wrong reasons. I get married end of April with stag end of March so it'd be nice to lump on a bit of size for both occasions. Deads & squats are in PB territory but chest/shoulders aren't so I don't think my training as a whole really warrants doing anything just yet. I'll probably just stick to my original plan which was to spend the year lifting as consistently as poss with a view to doing some kind of cycle towards Xmas.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night....

*3-day split*

Week 15 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 15 @ 85 / 9 @ 115 / 6 @ 150

BB BOR: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 77.5

Curl grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

DB curl (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 / 5-4 @ 11 > 3-2-1 @ 8.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5

Seated row: 10 > 10 > 10 > 10

EZ drags: 13 @ 25 / 9 @ 30 / 7 @ 35 > 12 @ 20

Hyperextensions: 3 x 12 @ 15

SS

Decline crunch: 30 / 25 / 20 (increased angle each set)

Hammer strength MTS bi curl: 10 @ 30 (single arm) / 8 @ 35 (single arm) / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 (TUT)

Hanging knee tucks: 3 x 20

Tweaked my groin during legs on Mon so couldn't perform as many sets on deads as i'd have liked. Knew it was gonna happen, should've just blanked them completely and done a big lat session instead as I can really feel it throbbin now.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2 x spot's let me down again this weekend so decided to go with TUT for the second week on the bounce: From Sat morning....

*3-day split*

Week 15 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 x 3

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 x 2

DB flat bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 18.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 21

DB side raise (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 6 / 5-4 @ 6 > 3 @ 5

DB front raise (TUT): 5-4 @ 6 > 3-2 @ 5 / 5-4-3 @ 5

DB close-grip bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 x 2

DB reverse fly: 10 @ 11 x 3

Tri pushdown: 15 / 13 / 6 > 10

Plate shrug (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3 (performed super duper slow!)

Dips: 10 @ 10 / 7 @ 12.5 / 7 @ 12.5 > 5 @ BW

MEGA session!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split *

Week 16 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 70 / 10 @ 100 / 6 @ 120 / 7 @ 120 (no belt)

BB hack: 13 @ 75 / 4 @ 115 > 7 @ 60 (lost grip at 115)

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 9 @ 80

Smiths CR: 15 @ 100 / 12 @ 110 / 10 @ 120 > 10 @ 100 > 8 @ 80

Leg press: 10 @ 145 / 10 @ 185 / 7 @ 225 (PB)

Seated CR: 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5 / 9 @ 62.5

SS

Leg curls: 8 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 / 6 @ 35


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Isnt SLDL a back exercise?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Isnt SLDL a back exercise?


Back, hams and glutes


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't fully hyperextend Ben so just keep the hams/glutes under tension but without engaging the lower back.

Haven't been doing any leg ext of late, think a couple of a-la-Cal posts put me off. Might drop the weight back slightly on the curls and increase reps though as got a feeling that's what could be causing some of the groin pain i'm getting. Saying that, i've had it on and off for yrs so who knows - needs checking really!

Doubt i'll go on the Bullets this time round, we'll see...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> !
> 
> Doubt i'll go on the Bullets this time round, we'll see...


Ahh your Mrs has scared you hadn't she bud lol


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

elo Dorsey

Whats an EZ drag?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's a drag that's eeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!

Nah, it's a drag curl using an EZ bar http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/detail/view/name/drag-curl (obviously that's not an EZ in the clip before anyone gets clever!)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

The Drag curl was a Vince Gironda invention because he believed the standard curl hits the shoulders (front delts) too much and takes the stress of the Biceps.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From early doors...

*3-day split*

Week 16 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

Curl grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW / 7-2 @ BW (rest/pause)

Lat pulldown: 10 @ 50 / 10 @ 55 / 10 @ 60

Straight arm pulldown: 10 @ 50 x 3

Cable curls: 15 @ 35 / 12 @ 40 / 10 @ 45

Wide grip seated row: 10 / 10

V-bar seated row: 10 / 8 > 8 > 8

DB curl (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 / 5-4 @ 11 > 3-2-1 @ 8.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 3 x 25

Decline crunch: 3 x 15

Machine pullovers: 15 @ 70 / 10 @ 77 / 8 @ 77

EZ drags: 14 @ 25 / 8 @ 30 / 6 @ 35 > 4 @ 25 > 5 @ 20

Got major DOMS in my legs from Tues night and groin is giving me a bit of jip still so decided to leave deads this week and hit the lats a bit harder.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

drag curls are all i use with clients, didnt know they had a name till i watched the vid dorsey 

theyre really good for making sure form is strict.

btw i have been doing those poses you linked me too, theyre fcuking hard work like you said..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

They really are aren't they?! If you watch some of the comps you can see some of the newbies really struggling. I do the front relaxed every time I go to the toilet at work (about 20 times a day!!) and it never seems to get any easier. Not that i'll ever be competing but it's good to know I suppose.

Rachael Grice is doing a female posing class down in Swindon soon. Shame it's not open to both sexes, you could've tagged along Cal to start getting you stage ready!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

i like it but spose if i do it ill get told off not to do isos so early


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Drag curls or the pose??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great chest/shoulder sesh this morning, will post it up when I get time.

Getting my bf measured properly on Monday, will be interesting to see where I am. 15% and I'll be happy for now as no cardio so far...which is changing next wk I might add!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Stick me on a tennis court or something to take my mind off it and I do love it. Tell me to stick a pair of wheels on & pound the pavement for 45 mins and I can't think of much worse. Getting up at 6am's gonna be a killer!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2-3 early morning road runs/plods of say 40 mins each. You reckon that'll see me ok?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fair play to you man i go to my bed 9.30 most nights and i still struggle to get up for work at 8am!..although the wee man's up at 5.45 so its a quick happy change then back to bed wi me for and hour..lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah early morning runs really blow the cobwebs away nice when the sun just starts to rise, i love running in the dark with a big hoodie looking like ive just robbed something, you will love it dorse after a while if you have not ran/jogged for a while the body wont be used to it and the weight should fall of bud


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> 2-3 early morning road runs/plods of say 40 mins each. You reckon that'll see me ok?


If you are doing the cardio for a healthy cardiovascular system and fitness then that should be okay

If you are doing it for weight loss then I would do cardio 5 days minimum


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

running is quite high impact yanny i would say running/jogging more than 2-3 times might hinder gains, when i run alternate days 3 times per week i find my body fat drops quite nicely but muscle gain is very slow, to maximise dorse might want to do a bit of both in my opinion,maybe run/jog on some of his rest days and perhaps low impact walking machine or stair master would be ideal on his workout days


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2-3 will be the most I can manage so as to keep a happy household. Unfortunately, I've got a misses who doesn't really support me through all of this. I might be able to tag an extra 20 onto the end of my lifting though. Gains to date have been steady but nothing out of this world so defo don't want to hinder them.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lozza said:


> running is quite high impact yanny i would say running/jogging more than 2-3 times might hinder gains, when i run alternate days 3 times per week i find my body fat drops quite nicely but muscle gain is very slow, to maximise dorse might want to do a bit of both in my opinion,maybe run/jog on some of his rest days and perhaps low impact walking machine or stair master would be ideal on his workout days


Yes, you are right, jogging is high intensity

I always keep my heart rate at about 120-130 bpm when performing cardio. At that heart rate, I can do 5 days of cardio without any muscle loss problems


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> 2-3 will be the most I can manage so as to keep a happy household. *Unfortunately, I've got a misses who doesn't really support me through all of this*. I might be able to tag an extra 20 onto the end of my lifting though. Gains to date have been steady but nothing out of this world so defo don't want to hinder them.


I'm in a bit of a similar position mate

She doesn't mind the time I spend training too badly but taking the gear is the problem, says she will never really accept it but knows if I want to possibly compete in the future there's no way round it!


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

you have ro have a bit time to yourself and better a hobby like this than disappearing down the pub.my missus likes to point out if ive neglegted something at home that I always find time for the gym, oddly Yanny my missus likes when im on gear(which isnt often), says im more of a challenge,more assertive and pay her more attention lol. You be more settled after the wedding a lot of excitement and organising the now,you prob do well to maintain the now, you can look forward to the bullets afterwards. Soz if this messy on phone in carpark about to watch my boy play footie.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Chris, she doesn't like me being on the gear because in the the back of her mind, she's worried I could have health problems

She had to admit though that when I'm on gear, I'm happier in myself, and knows I'm always up for you know what 

Must admit when I first told her I was going on gear, she said she would leave me, that was 2 years ago and I would say my marriage is stronger than it ever was :kiss:

Sorry to hijack your thread Dorsey :focus:


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> Yanny how much cardio are you doing a week out of interest?
> 
> Sorry Dorsey


Dieting at the moment so 5 x 60mins per week


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

just out of interest Yanny what type orf cardio are you doing running on machine or running outside? or both


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No problem lads!

She hit the roof just knowing I'd bought Bullets, says I've changed so much from when we first met as I'm very anti putting anything in my body. Don't even take paracetamol if I can help it! It wasn't even worth trying to explain how gear etc can be used sensibly as it's not something I'd have understood 6 months ago. Anyway, they're in the garage now and they'll be staying there for the time being.

That aside, her main issues are a) this thing taking over my/our life. Not just the training but everything else that goes with it, especially diet. And B) my ultimate goal: to get BIG. She met me as an average joe and wants me to stay that way, she's not attracted to muscles in the slightest. It's surprising cuz she's an ex-model but it's how she feels and there's nothing either of us can do about it. Tbh I can see it causing a big problem at some point, it's coming up more & more often now although there's a good chance I'll never get there anyway as genes prob aren't good enough.

Anyway, cardio. 2-3 days out on the road, will it even touch the sides with regards to dropping bf?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> Sounds like the media and other poeple have heavily influenced her views over gear mate. I have even educated my mother. She now knows about how you can do it in a safe controlled manner lol. Chances of her noticing you've took them? Doubt it. Look at Jordan..... Lol....
> 
> I think if you're not doing any AT ALL now, the addition of 2-3 days can only be a good thing.


Great example fleg lmao. Just tell her you've changed your routine or protein powder lol. My Mrs us very clever but u still blinded her with science ha ha


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

lozza said:


> just out of interest Yanny what type orf cardio are you doing running on machine or running outside? or both


Do all my cardio at the gym or at home with bike, x-trainer, treadmill

If I do it at the gym its post workout, at home its unfueled pre breakfast


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Anyway, cardio. 2-3 days out on the road, will it even touch the sides with regards to dropping bf?


yeah mate it will as fleg has said your not doing much or none at all now and the body will have a shock when you start especially with a really clean diet bud it will make a big diffrence if you keep doing it, i always have some sort of shake before and after, would be good to let us know how much your doing and when bf drops, i would expect it to happen after week 2 might wann have some type of thermogenic fat burner before you run if your not planning that already bud.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The misses has got some Lipo-6 Black on the go at the min so might pinch a few of those Loz! 

From Sat AM....

*3-day split*

Week 16 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB flat bench: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 72.5 / 8 @ 75

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 13.5 x 2 / 5-4-3 @ 16 > 2-1 @ 13.5

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 x 2 / 5-4-3 @ 18.5 > 2-1 @ 16

Cable side raise: 10 @ 10 x 2

SS

Cable front raise: 8 @ 10 x 2

DB close-grip bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 x 2 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 18.5

Tri pushdown: 15 @ 50 / 10 @ 60 / 6 @ 70 > 10 @ 40 > 10 @ 30 > 10 @ 20

Plate shrug (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3 (super slow)

Dips: 8 @ 12.5 / 7 @ 12.5 / 6 @ 12.5 > 4 @ BW

Spot let me down again for the third week in a row. Went with some TUT again but decided to bite the bullet and do some flat bench on my own. Should've grabbed a spot for the last set really because I know I had more to give, in both weight and reps. At least i'll know for next week I suppose. Really want to focus on flat bench over the coming months as feel it's taken a back seat of late compared to the likes of squats/deads.

My outer delt heads were giving me a bit of jip (particularly the left) so I decided to take lat raises easy and left reverse fly's out all together. I've got a bit of a dodgey shoulder anyway so wonder if the extra tension from the TUT work could be the cause. Might rest doing any isolations for a week or two to see how it goes.

Getting bf measured at 2pm then legs tonight....before cardio starts tomorrow at 6am sharp!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, bf measured in 12 places, should get results in the next day or two once it's been wizzed through his computer! It was through a friend of a friend who's a big advocate of biosignature modulation. So hopefully he'll not only give me my overall measurement but should also give me an indication of problem areas based on my hormonal profile.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What do you mean by problem areas and your hormone profile? What/how was he measuring etc?

I was expect you just to say had a decent caliber test by a qualified person an x% bodyfat lol do you know rough stats before?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

He took all the skin fold measurements as normal (12 in total) and I think he will give me the overall standard reading. Never had it done before so nothing to compare against etc.

BUT...he's also trained in BioSignature Modulation which I have read about a little before. Obviously we all store fat more profoundly in different areas which I believe is linked to our body's tolerance to various hormones i.e. test, insulin, stress etc. By identifying problem areas you can then use specific nutrition to increase/decrease the level of the linked hormone to suit.....I think anyway!!! In a nutshell, it's a way of successfully spot reducing fat.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Gotcha! So hormones can effect areas of fat storage so against the common view of spot reducing fat isnt possible but on a science level it is believed that it can be "somewhat" manipulated? Uuumm...

Well guess it would make sense at my basic level of knowledge as blocking estrogen can help reduce fat, and why women tend to store fat how they do being related to estrogen levels.

Wonder what Dougs thoughts on this would be as sounds right up his street.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

ooh db shoulder press tut @16kg good going mate and 13.5 good job 12.5 completely finished me off i agree with delts being weakened though, this week i cant do the side lateral raises no where near what i did last week under tension so do believe longer recovery time may be needed, also placed order with ironscience for some leucine power annd glutamine to try cheap as chips thanks bud for the info


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cardio is king apparently so let's get it on!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Note to self:

1) unless you intend to do a Paula Radcliffe, go for a p*ss before leaving the house.

2) it is February, not July. Wear more than a t-shirt.

3) to avoid singing nursery rhymes over and over again in your head, dig out the iPod for some bangin tunes.

4) having not done cardio in over 12 months, put ones sack away and do not attempt to sprint the last 100 meters.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

This made me laugh loads!

Good on you for getting up and getting out there


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks M. I think your blog gave me the kick up the arse I was looking for!! 

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 17 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 6 @ 120 / 6 @ 125

BB hack: 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 100

Seated CR: 12 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5

SS

Leg curls: 15 @ 20 / 15 @ 20

Smiths CR: 15 @ 100 / 11 @ 110 / 8 @ 120 > 12 @ 80 (+ bar)

Leg press: 10 @ 150 / 10 @ 190 / 6 @ 230 (PB)

BB SLDL: 12 @ 60 / 8 @ 82.5

Followed by a 40 min pre-breakfast plod this morning.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done on the cardio bud and on the back of legs and a PB! Nice!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, well done Dorsey for starting the cardio. If it makes it any better, it does get easier over time.

Remember, faster metabolism=faster nutrient uptake=faster muscle gains


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dudes. Tbh it wasn't all that bad, the lifting has kept me at a reasonable degree of fitness. I'll hopefully pick the pace up just slightly over the next week or two so I can extend the distance covered.

Looking forward to getting these bf readings back now, quite intrigued to hear what (if anything) he'll recommend.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> Anyway, cardio. 2-3 days out on the road, will it even touch the sides with regards to dropping bf?


It all helps!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Also, theres an aspect of Biosig-Mod in your diet, but the 'blandness' has hindered it slightly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bf has come back, 14.3% so i'm more than happy with that seeing as i've done f-all cardio to date!

He's pulled up a couple of 'areas' for concern so i've pinged him over an email with my diet/supps/training for him to take a look at to see if we can try a bit of spot reduction. If he thinks there's anything we can do that i'm not doing already, i'll run it past Neil then look to put it in place for say 4 weeks WITHOUT doing any cardio so as to measure any progress without additional influences.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Also, theres an aspect of Biosig-Mod in your diet, but the 'blandness' has hindered it slightly.


Ha, fancy you posting just as I was updating and dropping your name into convo! Met this chap through a friend, just thought he'd quickly do my bf so we knew exactly where we were instead of you having to guess all the time (which you've done bloody well at might I add!), but it turns out he's into the whole BioS Mod stuff that you were talking about a few months back when you put my other half's plan in place. Anyhoo, just put a quick email together for him to see if he can highlight any specific areas for improvement.

I take it you agree with this Bio thingy then dude??


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Bf has come back, 14.3% so i'm more than happy with that seeing as i've done f-all cardio to date!


That's great!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Good going big man ur getting as skinny as me


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I am actually a naturally skinny person, legs are like poles and wrists are pathetic. I've got a bit of the Tony Soprano spider look going on though i'd say, torso is more bloated than my limbs!

Feckin body......!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Mate at 14% without cardio Is good going. Sure the progress will continue now your adding fasted cardio.

What's the aim bodyfat wise? Do you have a target to hit then add weight maintaining the same %?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

You make it sound like if you got some spray tan covered your head in flies we could have a whip round for you.

14.3% that's the way to go Dorsey. Just another 10% for me before i get that low.

Just out of interest what was you b-f @ the start.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dave's right, 14% is good with no cardio

Out of interest, do you have visible abs as I would like to gauge what % bodyfat I am at the moment. My calipers say I'm 9-10% but I'm not sure


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree with Fleg. I think you would get a lot of "don't know why you didn't put a pic up sooner" comments

I think you must be in pretty decent shape going by yr stats and lifts plus it would be a confidence booster IMO.

Go on treat us lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im just nosey and want to perv pic pic pic


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers guys, appreciate that. The comments alone are a big enough confidence boost, without putting any pics up. 

Never really had a target in mind as never been measured so didn't know where I was to begin with. Neil estimated I was around 15% just before Xmas and by reading Talls old post I thought pretty much the same. Saying that, I don't actually feel quite as lean as I did pre-Xmas but it's probably just a psychological thing.

Anyway, now I know where I am I'd hope another point or two are within reach in the immediate future. The top row of abs are usually visible to a degree but my posture really lets me down (lower back slouches in and tummy sticks out) - I'd defo say you were a lot lower than me Yanny, sub 12 for sure easily. Your abs look fairly thick too where as mine still need work.

I'm waiting for this chap to email me back but I'd say my main area to target will be around the midriff, love-handles in particular. I think that's all linked to insulin so it'll be interesting to see what specifics he recommends. If he does reckon I can make a few dietary amendments/additions to spot reduce I'll run them past Neil first then look to put them in place for a month or so whilst going back to doing no cardio. That way we'll be able to measure true results based on this Bio thingy alone. Just imagine if we CAN successfully spot reduce - another myth blown wide open.

Gotta say, I know I'm the one who ultimately puts the work in but Neil deserves his customary mention at this point. Some knocked what he'd put in place for me but the proof's in the pudding so i'm a big fan. I can see the bigger picture, it's a long term approach that's 'hopefully' taking shape. I'm far from happy with where I am but give it another 4-5 months of making lean gains and I might finally give you all something to perv on!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You probably might have mentioned this somewhere before but what is your daily calorie intake at the mo?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

8am: 75g oats, 200ml liquid egg whites, 1 scoop whey + 2 x KR-Evo

10.30am: 200g chicken breast, 150g sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil

1pm: 200g chicken breast, 200g broc/cauli, 3g cod liver oil (or 250g ex-lean minced steak, 100g sweetcorn, 3g cod liver oil)

3.30pm: same as 1pm but without the cod liver oil

6.30pm: family meal so some form of lean meat, green veg or salad and about 50g of low GI carbs (recently introduced so for about half of the week only) & 3g cod liver oil unless eating oily fish.

8.30-9pm: I sometimes snack on an omelette (2 whole eggs plus 4 whites) plus one slice of brown toast (sometimes) or maybe a few ryvitta with quark - I have this meal only if hungry which is say 3 times a week tops.

10.15pm 2 x Pro-6 in water (currently with 2 x Reload and 1 zinc tab but plan to drop the Reload later this month most likely)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

...funny though, I can't see these little beauties listed anywhere....



















Get in there!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw an image attached then and got excited


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

At ease big Ben


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Those my dear friend are a Dorsey house special: blueberry and strawberry pancakes!

Only had a mini one and I can still feel the fat oozing out my face!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

hhmm yum yum blueberries i love em


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

What's the calorie count on that diet though Dorsey? About 3k? Fairly similar to mine


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, less than that mate. I'd say anywhere between 2-2.5k depending on a few variables. Now my bf is at a decent enough level (ish) I think the plan is to slowly increase my intake over the coming months.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 17 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 15 : 75 / 10 @ 105 / 8 @ 135 / 6 @ 150

BB BOR: 15 @ 60 / 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 75

Curl grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

DB curl (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 / 5-4 @ 11 > 3-2-1 @ 8.5 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5

V-bar seated row: 12 / 10 / 8

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 9 @ 30 / 6 @ 35 > 12 @ 20

Quick in & out last night, didn't have much time.

40 min jog 6am this morn.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Agreed Fleg and @ 14% BF.

What's weight and height?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah I think he's bluffing LOL. Don't see why he's so embarrassed to put a pic up!!?? LOL maybe he's a fraud too LOL


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Dorsey youre a bandit. They weights are very impressive. I was dead lifting yesterday and I'm miles of 150kg, does a trap bar make it easier or are you just an animal?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

yeah like smudge says your a fraud, get a picture up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

About 6.1" but only 183lbs @ 14.3 bf, guess it's not going to get much higher with the way diet is at present though. I don't think bf is going to drop too much further either through diet alone so i'm just waiting for this chap to mail me back re any spot-reduction ideas he might have (love-handle area mainly!) before speaking to Neil as I feel about ready to start gradually increasing the calorie intake - getting hungry!!! Started with Neil at end of July, 189lbs with 20-25% bf.

Still not happy with my BOR form, not sure I lean over far enough. Might drop it out all together and run with t-bar row for a while.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

doggy said:


> Dorsey youre a bandit. They weights are very impressive. I was dead lifting yesterday and I'm miles of 150kg, does a trap bar make it easier or are you just an animal?


Yeah, much easier/comfortable imo dude. I struggle to lift from the floor, flexibility is poor. I couldn't put an exact number on it but i'd say with the slightly different position and raised handles you're prob looking at 15-20% minimum being added to the lift.

My deads were @ 115 3 x 10 mid Aug last year from the floor but was never happy with form - trap bar was my saviour!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL he's avoiding the pic stuff LOL


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL u even took the time out to make it personal LOL!! Pics are easy so u could just knock up a couple of body shots so we can reassure you!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Attention to detail goes a long way...

Got plenty of pics already thanks  Taking some more tomorrow actually so will see what they're like. I'm still firm on saying I want another few months of progress first to try adding a bit of mass now the bf's down reasonably well.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Smudge u up setting a other guy stop it u bully lol he he


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You'd think he'd learnt his lesson eh Meek...


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL not bullying LOL just get em up Dorsey so we can applaud ur progress and efforts!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I think u want to prev I am getting worry about u Going to get Cal to look into it about men preving on other men lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL maybe the pics in his Avi aren't even him :S


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dont be fooled by the MySpace avi dude, my starting pics were taken around that time and I can tell you now I did not look anything like that!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL show us then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

deads at 3x10 over 115kg mate is good going mate in my opinion from the floor i would be knackered i could manage [email protected]+bar 1 reppers but id be smashed after


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL just build it up gradually Lozza and u will get there!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chest/shoulders/tri this morning. Great session, strength's really coming on.

Been dying to give flat bench a good blast for weeks now but various spotters kept letting me down. Finally got one today though so happy days (even though he's pretty s**t at his job as you'll see!) Things were progressing nicely so thought I'd give 100kg a blast for 1 rep. Think I tried it once about 18 months ago before I stopped training but nearly took my head clean off!! Anyway, lifted off with his help and lowered down slowly under total control with surprisingly good ROM. Went to power back up, got about a third of the way and the stupid cnut grabbed hold of the bar thinking I was struggling! Told him to let go in no uncertain terms but by that point he'd already ballsed it up. Locked back out, took a second to compose myself and call him a pr1ck then tried again but by that time the shipped had well & truly sailed. It's the strongest I've felt in a while though so I'm 90%+ confident i'd have managed. Will leave it a few more weeks then take another shot at it - with a different spot hopefully!!

Will update my log in full tomorrow...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

dont they have any leverage stuff your gym dorse or a cage


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not sure what leverage stuff they've got mate, tend to stick to free weights now where poss. Used the Smiths briefly but found it far too restricting on my shoulder.

They do have a cage/squat rack though so suppose I could set myself up in there when spot doesn't turn up. I think having someone there gives me a physiological boost though!!

Still p*ssed he grabbed the bar!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

1 reppers are pointless in my opinion for bodybuilding

If I can't do 5 reps minimum, then it's too heavy


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't disagree but they're a nice moral/ego boost though!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, can help build up the moral but I'm 45 and think I would pick up too many injuries training that heavy


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Sat AM....

*3-day split*

Week 17 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB flat bench: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 / 5 @ 90 / ? @ 100 (we'll never know!!!)

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 16 x 3

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 18.5 x 2 / 5-4-3 @ 21 > 2-1 @ 18.5

DB side raise (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 6 / 5-4-3 @ 6 > 2-1 @ 5

DB close-grip bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 18.5 / 5-4 @ 18.5 > 3-2-1 @ 16

Cable front raise: 10 @ 10 x 2

Plate shrug (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3 (super slow)

Dips: 8 @ 12.5 / 7 @ 12.5 / 8 @ 12.5 > 5 @ BW

Spot FINALLY showed up so had a great session. There was a bit of talking going on though so 1 or 2 exercises got dropped. Strength felt great though, was pretty much up across the board.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

1 rep singles are my bread and butter instead of a 3 rd set on deads yanny..

its all about preparation..

i also do 10 hard singles with a rest pause at a lower weight.

dorsey, do you do cardio?

ive increased mine and no longer appear to be bulking like a spider eating an apple


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What you doing in here???

Not done any for past year, reached 14.3% bf without. Started last week though, 3 x pre-breakie 40 min road runs/jogs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must ve got lost dude..

just thought i`d have a peruse and see if can get a handle on where your heads at..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

New avi? :jaw:

Get that up in full size, looking good !!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuuuk i refreshed the screen and these abs popped out at me!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha no, that's as good as it gets i'm afraid. MySpace 'n all that.... 

Cal - don't bite your tongue - where do you think my heads at? No need to be polite with me!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good abs there fella... ill get my piccy up soon as i get even half way to where your definition is :boxing:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah Dorse u def put itself down buddy!! There's nowt wrong with ur bod bud!!(in a non **** way!!) u should get on the "respect" as a boost for your training m8!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dunno matey i was wondering why you didnt want to put pics up..

then you did..

i dont think youre shy, i thinnk your if its possible, even more self critiCAL than me..

but i also think this could all be showman ship and youre building the tension heh heh

quite FRANKly if i put a pic up of my legs now i`d shame Frank lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ctrl + dudes :wink: you can see him better then!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

110% not about showman ship, that's not where i'm coming from at all dude believe me. I'm the most critical person ever, strive for total perfection which I know given my genetic make-up wont be possible (have this same convo with the queer one constantly!) I'm quite a methodical too so pics at 12 months seems like a nice round number in my crazy little world! Saying that, i'm 7 months in with Neil now so time's fookin well ticking!!! Anyway, by that point the gains should either be good enough for ppl (myself most importantly) to say well done, great achievement or...12 months....heading in the right direction....keep pluggin away bla bla. It'll give me chance to gauge real progress I think and will help me decide what I want to do with all this going forward for the next few years.

Didn't plan to change avi, was just putting my latest email/pics together for Neil when I came across that which I took about a week or two ago during a regular vain moment in front of the mirror. It's not at a bad angle for an avi so thought why the hell not.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude learn to take a compliment..

learn not to say, thanks.. BUT..

you done well bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks but it's a habit of a lifetime i'm afraid


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its one ive tried to learn to break..


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Y break the habit if a lifetime............coz u need to LOL!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good in the avi Dors :rockon:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good on ya Dorsey looking good in the avi.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yep second that emotion looking like all that hard work is coming to fruit mate well done looking good, give them bullets a blast you got real low body fat there


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh put the bullets in a lean-r tub and the mrs will never know!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks lads, good to have a little confidence boost.

Defo staying off any kind of cycle for now. It's nothing to do with what the queer one said, I've just got tons more to give naturally yet. Want to do this whole thing as properly as I can to see where it takes me.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Why don't you try just doing a reload cycle for 8wks?..chuck some creatine in and see where that get you??!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/showthread.php?t=35719


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good there dorsey, you must be overly self critical.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Scotty and yes, very much so.

Hit legs tonight, tough old session. Quads & hams were burning so much by the end I couldn't even bare the thought of leg press so just reverted to some high rep extensions to finish myself off.

Early morning cardio tomorrow & Weds providing I can walk ok!


----------



## eglwys (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done for the picture mate looking good.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks mate.

Cardio done, 3.11 miles in 35 mins 34 secs according to my Nike+ GPS.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Do these apps work well?? I dunno if I could be bothered to carry my phone on a run or do u use them for music too??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't want to take my phone really but you never know when there will be a family emergency with a baby on the scene!

App worked great, mapped my exact route and gave distance, time, pace etc. Even posted the results straight to FB and Twitter so all my followers know I'm a machine!!! Ha.


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

mate a few months you will be able to jog over to norfolk for a sesh with me n cal, then yer legs will burn lol. good work on the abs fella.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Great app ain't it Dorsey. It even picks up what side of the road I was running on!

Love the fact it also records height changes when you review your run. I was up 20+ meters up at one point.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol up 20m what about gurney road flint, 3/4 of a mile of hill or gas hill lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Great app ain't it Dorsey. It even picks up what side of the road I was running on!
> 
> Love the fact it also records height changes when you review your run. I was up 20+ meters up at one point.


Ha, can you???


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Thought Norfolk was flat? Lol

It's pretty flat where I am, I run along the river Thames in a nature reserve for most of my run. Without sounding like a pussy its beautiful and wouldnt know your so close to london. Theres a few gentle inclines, few bits that are cobbled and A few steep banks to run up but nothin major. In search of hills for my tough guy training lol.

Sorry for the hijack Dorsey.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I clicked my Facebook link and it played out my run with pace and elevation changes in a graph and a map too. Well impressed, but I'm easily please lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Cardio done, 3.11 miles in 35 mins 34 secs according to my Nike+ GPS.


 nice time mate for miles 35 mins is good bud the nike gps is a good piece of kit and fairly accurate got a garmin forerunner now but really good for an idea of how many calories your burning and get the tunes too =-)


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I just downloaded mapmyrun will give it a whirl when I'm home!! Hopefully be gd!!

@sx u doing Tough Guy?? Which 1 u doing?? U done it before was thinking of doing the nettle 1?? U seen that??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes smudge doing the one in wolverhampton January 2012 with a few mates (ones an ex army guy funnily enough)

Heard of the nettle run but not looked into it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Yeah I clicked my Facebook link and it played out my run with pace and elevation changes in a graph and a map too. Well impressed, but I'm easily please lol.


Ar see I just linked it to Twitter which then feeds through a one liner onto my FB wall. I wouldn't want it hooked up directly to FB, I mainly use it for work so wouldn't like all my clients to know exactly where I live!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Think u mean 2013 Dave?? LOL I was thinking bout it but apparently they are nails!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I just finished a 3.36 mi run with a pace of 9'34"/mi and a time of 32:13 with Nike+ GPS. #nikeplus #makeitcount


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Exactly what I meant smudge.

Your morning cardio is fasted aint it Dorsey? Just got back from mine and loving the Nike+ And the pace interaction. Got under the 10min mile average must be easier for you tall fellas lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, fasted but was a little late leaving this morning as had to feed the little fella. I'm trying to work out the exact distance using google maps as I ran exactly the same route as yesterday but Nike's got it as being .25mi further!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

It says something about calibrating it but I don't know how to do it? That's a fair difference!?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It certainly is. I think calibrating just gives you the option to enter a more precise distance if you know it. Not having much luck with google as I run places cars cant go. Will just crack on for another week or two then take an average reading and use that going forward.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Monday night...

*3-day split *

Week 18 - session 1 of 3 - Legs (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB squat: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 7 @ 120 / 7 @ 120

BB hack: 12 @ 70 / 10 @ 100

SS SLDL: 12 @ 65 / 10 @ 85

Seated CR: 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 62.5

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 / 15 @ 25 / 15 @ 20

Smiths CR: 15 @ 100 / 10 @ 120 > 8 @ 80 > 9 @ 40 (+ bar)

Leg ext (alt leg): 15 @ 25 / 15 @ 30 / 15 @ 35

Was absolutely fcuked by the end so switched leg press for extensions at high reps.

As for the 20-rep squat thread, I think i'll be taking my squats 'back-to-basics' for the second time in 6 months!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my legs might not be big bud but if they were covered in fat like everyones elses they would be..

honest to god i dunno how you can do all that after 3 hard sets of squats and at way more than me..

are you essentially adding in more exercises cos less isnt working?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah your legs are big mate, was showing them to the queer one the other night believe it or not! 

I must admit squats straight into hacks does nearly see me off but once I fight through it and get onto a few isolations I manage to see it through - i'd normally finish with press instead of ext but the extra couple of reps @ 120 did me in this time.

Let's see what volume I manage when going ATG next week eh dude, especially on the back of 3 cardio sessions - legs are in bits at present. Saying that, i've always had quite a good tolerance for volume - maybe i'm not training hard enough though. We'll see I guess....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not a case of not training hard its a case of tapping into more and more each time.

you have 100% for a workout energywise..

i choose to use as much of that energy as i can into 3 blood n guts sets, maybe using more than 50% of my total energy that day.

that takes time to be able to do..

1kg or so week in week out.

the more you flog your legs to failure the harder this will become cos your body wont be helping you by adapting each week.

you can only force adaption so much.. after that more volume would be a hindrance..

ie if all it took was doing curls 24 hours a day to have big arms we`d all be doing it..

there comes a point which is just right for growth and beyond that slows the growth process down.

gear gives you more leeway as does good genetics..

dunno if you get me..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ps hope you got a good shag last nite as a result of showing the queer one me leggies


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ...if all it took was doing curls 24 hours a day to have big arms we`d all be doing it.


You're kiddin, that don't work????! 

Will reply more later, just dashing out the office...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I just finished a 3.36 mi run with a pace of 9'34"/mi and a time of 32:13 with Nike+ GPS. #nikeplus #makeitcount


is that chariots of fire i can hear?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> It certainly is. I think calibrating just gives you the option to enter a more precise distance if you know it. Not having much luck with google as I run places cars cant go. Will just crack on for another week or two then take an average reading and use that going forward.


 when i used mine you can draw a route on google maps i done it with gogle earth and it shows you in either miles or kilometers then when youve got that from your route bud calibrate the nike plus with that distance, its always good to map out a route of up to 4 miles then you can easily gauge what your doing then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

just out of interest dorse when do you have a rest period ie every 3 months for a week with no training or longer?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

He hasn't got the time.

I've just set him some targets!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, been waiting on you! Better check my mail then I suppose...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I think you'll like where I'm taking things.

Although the ride might be a little uncomfortable! Hahaha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Time for some carbs baby!!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

make him work neil


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking forward to changing things up slightly. Will stick the changes up tomorrow...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I bet dude. You've seen how low mine have been for the past few months, can't wait!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah that's the plan. Wouldn't be surprised if I added a tiny bit of fat in the process but it's all cool providing I'm moving in the right direction. It'll be interesting to see if my lifts improve any more than normal.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Carbs, what are they?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I'm about to find out Ben. Give it another few months and he'll probably give you permission to start treating yourself too!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

So what's the new plans then Dorsey? How many carbs were you on and how many will you be having?

I totalled mine up and they were a lot lower than I thought. But I'm pretty happy with it as looking to lean out which seems to be working.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah would interesting to see , am going to measure my cup full of raw rice as not too sure what im taking in fully, when measuring rice weight is it raw weight? as this is how im measuring


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

does it not tell you on the bag?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

youre about 350cal per 100g.

Calories in Pasta, Noodles and Rice


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

doggy said:


> does it not tell you on the bag?


 lol yeah doggy 5kg no i meant when all diets are up on here i was just asking if it is all dry weight =-) but then again it would have to be so silly question really but cheers for the site bud


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I measure raw weight Loz


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Right, diet was previously a follows:

*Meal 1:* 75g oats, 200ml lew, 1 scoop whey

*Meal 2:* 200g chicken breast, 150g sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil (or at wkds 50g oats, 100ml lew, ¾ scoop whey)

*Meal 3:* 200g chicken breast, 200g broc/cauli, 3g cod liver oil (or 250g ex-lean minced steak, 100g sweetcorn, 3g cod liver oil)

*Meal 4:* same as meal 3 but without the cod liver oil

*Meal 5:* family meal so some form of lean meat, green veg or salad and about 50g of low GI carbs (3-4 days pw) & 3g cod liver oil unless eating oily fish.

*Meal 6:* I sometimes snacked on an omelette (2 whole eggs plus 4 whites) plus one slice of brown toast or maybe a few ryvitta with quark - 2 or 3 days pw tops

*Meal 7:* 2 scoop Pro-6 in water

Revised diet will be:

*Meal 1:* 75g oats, 200ml lew, 1 scoop whey, 4 x cod liver oil tabs

*Meal 2:* 200g chicken breast, 250g sweet potato, 3g cod liver oil (or at wkds 50g oats, 100ml lew, ¾ scoop whey)

*Meal 3:* 200g chicken breast (or 250g ex-lean minced steak), 50g brown rice, 100g sweetcorn. 3 x CLO

*Meal 4:* same meal 3 (No CLO)

*Meal 5:* family meal so some form of lean meat, green veg or salad and about 50g of low GI carbs & 3g cod liver oil unless eating oily fish.

*Meal 6:* Omelette (2 whole eggs plus 4 whites) plus two slice of wholegrain toast (or a few ryvitta with quark) Now every day

*Meal 7:* 2 x Pro-6 in water, 2 x CLO

Diet has been kept quite closely to what i've been following but with less veg and finally some added low GI carbs. After approx 1 week i'll be adding an extra 50g sweet pot to meal 2 and 25g brown rice to meals 3 & 4.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What are the macro's on that lot?

I would be stuffed after all that !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Training split itself will be kept static, but some exercises or the way in which they're performed will be tweaked slightly. Current routine is as follows:

*Day 1. Legs:*

BB squat

BB hack

Seated CR

Lying leg curls

BB SLDL

Smiths standing CR

Leg press

*Back/bi/abs:*

Trap bar deads

BB BOR

Curl grip pull-ups

V-bar seated row

Hyperextensions

DB curl (in TUT style of late)

EZ drags

Hammer strength MTS bi curl or cable curl

Decline crunch

Hanging knee tucks/leg raises

*Day 3. Chest/shoulder/tri:*

BB flat bench

DB shoulder press (in TUT style of late)

DB incline bench (in TUT style of late)

DB/cable side raise (in TUT style of late if DB)

DB/cable front raise (in TUT style of late if DB)

BB/DB close-grip bench (in TUT style of late if DB)

Tri pushdown

BB/plate shrugs (in TUT style of late if plate - performed super slow)

Weighted dips

On compounds I generally do a first set of around 15 reps (where 20 would be manageable), second of 10ish then final of prob 6-8 (usually 2 final sets on the likes of squats, deads, bench).

New routine will be:

*Day 1. Legs*

Leg Ext - 3 sets 15-20 (mainly to warm the knees up, but also to pre-exhaust the quads. Performed fast, not all the way down & not complete lockout at the top, about 1-2 inch short at each end so its constant tension)

BB squat - 5 sets each progressively heavier

Leg press - 4 sets each progressively heavier

Seated CR

Smiths standing CR

Lying leg curls

BB SLDL

*Day 2. Back/bi/abs:*

Wide grip pull-ups (As many sets as it takes to get 50 reps)

Trap-bar deads

BB BOR - 3 sets

Low Pulley cable rope rows

Biceps & abs to remain as they were.

*Day 3: Chest/shoulder/tri:*

Whole day to remain as it is but maybe taking a little more rest between sets to focus on making strength gains.

2-3 days fasted cardio to remain to try to keep off any unwanted fat gain although some may be a result.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Supplements are currently are as follows:

2 x KR-Evo with breakie on non-wo days

1g HMB pre WO along with 1 spoon of Liquid Fury (no extra KR-Evo needed)

10g powdered BCAA during WO

0.5g HMB post along with 72g Build & Recover

2 x Reload before bed

The only thing changing is i'm dropping the HMB.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> What are the macro's on that lot?
> 
> I would be stuffed after all that !


He didn't say mate and I haven't worked them out yet to be honest. I've got a spreadsheet though so i'll take a look when I get chance.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Protein is approx the same. carbs are up to approx 350g for the day to sart. We'll see how he reacts after a week or two.

I'm expecting a reasonable gain in size & fullness without too much bodyfat. ( a small amount is acceptable, but I'll be aiming for none)

Strength should go up quite significantly.

I notice he hasn't posted the "targets" though


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No he hasn't....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You can post 'em AFTER YOU HAVE ACHIEVED THEM!!!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Correctamundo! Same with my pics, i'll post them AFTER i've achieved what I want to!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

looks like you will be hanging onto that pull up bar for a while on back day=-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, might just knock them all out in one quick set Loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i struggle with em could knock out 6-7 slowly building though, lat pulls for my progession bud,good diet mate and doing well sticking to it strictly especially not having beverages like tea and coffee, and taking only water and no sweet stuff i think yer a dedicated man onwards and upwards


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I am dedicated mate, some would say obsessive!  Shame it's all come 10 yrs later than it should...

Big back session tonight. Not starting the revised routine/diet till Mon so just cracked on as normal pretty much. Supposed to be getting the cardio early doors tomorrow but the little fella's been struggling with his teeth all week so I've had broken sleep. Thinking a good rest would be of more benefit than burning off a few hundred calories.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split*

Week 18 - session 2 of 3 - Back/Abs/Bi's (45-60 sec rest between compounds, 30-45 between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

TB deads: 12 : 75 / 10 @ 105 / 8 @ 125 / 6 @ 140 / 5 @ 152.5 (no belt)

Curl grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW

BB BOR: 10 @ 60 x 3

DB curl (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 x 2 / 5-4 @ 11 > 3-2-1 @ 8.5

Hyperextensions: 12 @ 15 x 3

SS

Decline crunch: 30 / 30 / 20 (angle increasing each set)

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 10 @ 30 / 7 @ 35 > 12 @ 20

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 20 x 3

Cable curl: 10 @ 40 x 2 / 8 @ 45 > 4 @ 35

Haven't been happy with BOR for as long as I can remember so stripped weight back down and pulled some big dude in the gym to show me his form. Much happier now, adjusted my grip, not sitting up so much and really contracting the lats. Gonna review my pull-ups too just to make sure i'm not pulling more with one side - need to sort this wonky lat out asap!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats the trap bar weight dorse it is same as an oly bar? and do you include it in you weights


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I include it, 25kg.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

You thought about training lats unilaterally? Pardon the pun.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I must admit I did wonder if Neil would get me doing that but he wanted me to re-address my BOR form, switch from shoulder width curl grip pull-ups to full wide grip and also start doing low pulley cable rope rows which I haven't looked into at all yet but i'm guessing they're these Low pulley rope cable rows with full r.o.m. - YouTube


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Guessing changing to from the curl grip will help engage the lats more and with good form even the lats up. Think it would be hard to pull up lop sided as it were?

I prefer shoulder width over hand BOR's to keep it on the lats too. Mind you haven't really tried a wider grip on them?

Hope the new training and diet go well anyway mate.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

what is the best excercise for lats?, does put more strain on the elbows though wide grip pull ups do , i was asking about the trap bar bud because of form does it help keeping a straighter back with the trap bar because your higher up?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SX Dave said:


> Guessing changing to from the curl grip will help engage the lats more and with good form even the lats up. Think it would be hard to pull up lop sided as it were?
> 
> I prefer shoulder width over hand BOR's to keep it on the lats too. Mind you haven't really tried a wider grip on them?
> 
> Hope the new training and diet go well anyway mate.


I was using an underhand wide-ish grip and think I was sitting up far too much - felt great last night, could really feel it. The chap I was talking to has said he's seen ppl with terrible pull-up form so it's defo something to watch out for i'd say - need to be super strict.

Lats - I reckon wide grip pull-ups and BOR all the way without a doubt, everybody I speak to about it suggests BOR. As for using a trap-bar for deads, I personally find it helps with form as i'm extremely inflexible but each to their own. If you can lift from the floor with great form then crack on.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd say the bad pull up form would be super short ROM, or like I see a while ago a bloke leaping and rigging like a salmon trying to get up stream, to give himself the momentum to pull himself up...but none of us would do that here would we...

Slow full rom contracting the lats can't go wrong well ya can but you catch my drift.

I favour lat pull downs best, also hammer strength lat pull downs. Probably followed by seated rows. Iv been trying to get wider lats for years lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

when your doing your wide grip pull ups do you complete the range of movement by pulling up to chin at the bar and then going all the way back to to a complete hang and lock out or do you keep arms bent?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I read in brawn that wide grip pull ups were bad for you and there was a high risk of injury if done over time..and that grip should only ever be just slightly wider than shoulder width..

And yeah never ever lock out like fleg said.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats the theory behind that then bud as its more difficult to pull back up when you fully extend your arms, i grasp the fact that not locking out is keeping the muscle under tension, its just that when doing close grip pull ups palms facing your supposed to fully extend your arms down but not lock out and was just asking what rom people use for the wide grip variant as ive seen some going down completely and others not? also i thought if it was only just slightly over shoulder width that would incorporate biceps and forearms more and the wider the grip the more the lats are hit?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

For the past few months I've been doing shoulder width with curl grip. As of next week I'm switching to 50 reps overhand wide grip. I'd say the first 5ish reps are normally performed under tension but towards the end I do tend to 'hang' for a split second before undertaking the next rep. I take it this is something to avoid then? So I'd be better doing 10 sets of 5 under tension than 5 sets of 10 where I start locking out towards the end.

Thinking about it, there's probably a few exercises I lock out on. None for chest or shoulders off the top of my head but legs perhaps I do, heavy sets of press in particular I'd say. Does it hinder muscle growth or is it to do with the joints?

Very tired today so switched chest/shoulders/tri to tomorrow. Quite glad now actually as I do a bit of TUT work normally so I'm quite interested to hear what Cal's picked up from Doug on his travels.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday AM....

*3-day split*

Week 18 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/Delts/Traps/Tri's (45/60 sec rest between compounds, 30/45 sec between isolations, 1-2 mins between exercises)

BB flat bench: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 / 8 @ 85 (last rep spotted)

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-3 @ 11 / 5-4 @ 8.5 / 5-1 @ 7

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-1 @ 8.5 / 5-1 @ 7

DB incline bench: 10 @ 26 x 2 (blanked the TUT work!)

Cable side raise: 10 @ 10 x 2

SS

Cable front raise: 8 @ 10 x 2

Hammer bar close-grip bench: 12 @ 40 / 9 @ 45 / 11 @ 40 (+ bar)

Plate shrug (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3

Dips: 10 @ 12.5 / 9 @ 12.5 / 8 @ 12.5 > 5 @ BW

Following a few of Cal's posts I decided to strip the weight right back on the TUT work and perform it super slow. It's got me wondering whether i'm doing it right now in all honesty so I wont be doing anymore till i've had it all clarified.

Carbs finally introduced today!! Legs tonight, been watching a few Mark Riptoe clips so hoping to improve my form slightly.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Ive been throwing in a little , TUT as well , you really do have to go much lighter than your used to handling to complete 5-1, tried it on shrugs with 40k dumbells,this really left the traps tight. Even just lightening bars etc and engaging the movements very slowly is also effective, specifically if nursing niggles or injury.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah i've been doing that mate but it got me thinking as to just how slow should it be performed and is that just slow on the neg or the positive too? And then there's the arm that's under tension, do you just leave it there under tension so to speak (not locked out obviously) or should you be physically trying to contract the target muscle or something whilst performing the rep...

Cal's comments got me wondering. The shoulder press seemed fine but this week I noticed (when using even lighter weights but going super slow) that I felt little pump in my chest when doing incline as my forearms (I think??!?!) seemed to be taking the brunt of it. I was shaking like a leaf at the end but i'm not so sure it was hitting the spot properly.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Squats felt much better tonight, really tried to focus on the initial drive through the hips. Still not getting ATG but tbh I'm not all that bothered at this point. I'm happy enough with my ROM and can feel it working every muscle group.

Early morning cardio should be fun!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> I must admit I did wonder if Neil would get me doing that but he wanted me to re-address my BOR form, switch from shoulder width curl grip pull-ups to full wide grip and also start doing low pulley cable rope rows which I haven't looked into at all yet but i'm guessing they're these Low pulley rope cable rows with full r.o.m. - YouTube


The Wide grip Pull ups, you want to be keeping your arms in line, no lockout at the bottom & Pull with your elbows; you should feel the contraction in the middle belly of the lats.

BOR use an approx shoulder width O'hand grip, and squeeze tha bar into your lower ab area.

The Rope pulls is just like in the video clip, but stood further away from the stack so that when fully stretched theres still a gap in the plates.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ta dude.

I just finished a 3.72 mi run with a pace of 8'50"/mi and a time of 32:52 with Nike+ GPS. #nikeplus #makeitcount

^^^ dunno about the mileage count on that one, same route as ever but it seems to be creeping up each time I use that Nike thingy!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 1 - session 1 of 3 - Legs

Leg ext (alt leg): 15 @ 25 x 2 / 15 @ 30 x 2

BB squat: 12 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 8 @ 115 / 7 @ 125

Seated CR: 15 @ 40 x 3 (super slow)

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 x 3

Leg press: 10 @ 150 / 10 @ 190 / 8 @ 230 / 5 @ 240 (PB)

BB SLDL: 12 @ 65 / 10 @ 85

Smiths CR: 10 @ 120 / 10 @ 120 > 10 @ 80 (+ bar)

15 mins incline walk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

[video=youtube;r9jBPluaC9U]


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, in what sense?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From early doors...

I just finished a 3.36 mi run with a pace of 9'48"/mi and a time of 32:57 with Nike+ GPS. #nikeplus #makeitcount


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you seem to be getting right into the cardio mate watch that time creep down usain


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do the same route each time mate, it just keeps changing the distance!! Seems to be coming in around the 32 min mark though which i'm happy enough with. Got a niggle on the outside of my knee today though so doubt i'll do any more this week. Deads tomorrow, hope it wont hinder me for that.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Did you ever get your biosignature report thingy?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chap phoned me up after about a week, had nothing to add whatsoever in all honesty so was slightly disappointed. I felt like I knew more than him which I'm sure wasn't the case but he didn't shine put it that way.

I'll use him to get bf measured every month or two though so all's not lost.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Chap phoned me up after about a week, had nothing to add whatsoever in all honesty so was slightly disappointed. I felt like I knew more than him which I'm sure wasn't the case but he didn't shine put it that way.
> 
> I'll use him to get bf measured every month or two though so all's not lost.


That's a shame, but yes, the BF thing is very useful. I've been using callipers and measurement calculators on the internet, so I don't really have a hugely accurate idea of mine at the moment.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

He used calipers too but they were a top notch set and took measurements all over.

If you're going on that posing thingy why not email Rach to see if her or anyone else there would be able to take an accurate reading?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Oooooo, good thinking! :thumb


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 1 - session 2 of 3 - Back/bi/abs

Wide grip pull-ups: 5 @ BW x 10

Trap-bar deads: 12 @ 75 / 10 @ 115 / 8 @ 135 / 8 @ 145 / 7 @ 155 (PB for reps)

BB BOR: 10 @ 60 x 2 / 10 @ 62.5

Low pully rope row: 10 @ 45 / 10 @ 50 / 10 @ 55

EZ drags: 15 @ 25 / 10 @ 30 / 8 @ 35 > 14 @ 20

DB twist curls (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 7 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8 x 2

SS

Decline crunch: 30 x 3 (increased angle each set)

Hammer bar curls: 12 @ 20 / 10 @ 25 / 9 @ 27.5 (+ bar)

SS

Hanging knee twist tucks: 20 x 3

Already feeling the benefit of the added carbs, think I could've taken deads a bit further if someone hadn't been standing there waiting for the bar for 10 mins!!

Really tried focusing on my lats too, especially the under-developed side. Got major doms this morning!

Looking forward to chest/shoulders in the morning!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mate how do u find the 3 day split i know Cal like this 2 day thing U think it is moving u forward bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, seems to be working for me personally mate. I did stick with 2 days for a while but moved onto 3 when I felt ready. I wouldn't take it any further though, understand the importance of rest.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am finding the 3 days is working for me now move on to it on jan cheer bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Sat AM...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 1 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/shoulders/tri

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 / 8 @ 80 > 5 @ 60 (5 second static holds at the bottom of each rep)

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3 @ 11 / 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 / 5-4-3-2 @ 8.5

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 x 3

Plate shrug (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3

Dips: 8 @ 12.5 / 8 @ 12.5 / 8 @ 12.5 > 4 @ BW

TUT = 1.45 - 2 mins per set.

Time was an issue on Sat so had to strip the routine right down in order to fit all the TUT work in (Cal should be happy with reduced volume?). Still didn't feel a huge chest pump on incline when using lower weights/slower pace as opposed to higher weights/faster pace like I was previously. Will stick with it for now though and see how I progress.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why you doing shoulders before your second load of bench bud?

i aint gonna ask why you need to do the extra 3 sets tho lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dunno actually, habit I guess. When doing all DB's I tended to start with the bench at the top (i.e. shoulder press) and work down so incline next, flat after. But now i've changed flat to BB i've been doing it first so i've got full amount of energy to give. My mind works in mysterious ways dude....

Forget for a mo you wouldn't do more than one chest exercise  ....would you group all chest exercises together first then move onto shoulders afterwards? Perhaps I feel like putting say shoulders in between the two chest exercises is giving the chest a 'rest' before re-attacking it but maybe that defeats the object...

I think I do the same with legs, put calves/hams in between quads...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

of course i`d group all chest stuff together dude..

and if you dont know why you do sommat lol.. i`d figure out why you do..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're just exhausting the secondary muscles before hitting the primary ones!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think a few months back I was doing chest first but found shoulders were lagging afterwards because they'd already been partially pre-exhausted. So, I decided to 'cycle' the order in which the bigger 3 were done i.e. shoulder press, flat & incline. In time I just ended up moving away from this and going chest, shoulders, chest, shoulders....

So for legs tonight for example: i'll start with extensions as a pre-exhaust before hitting squats. I'd then normally throw in a calf/curl SS before hitting the press. Would you guys again generally group all exercises together so in this case it would be ext, squat, press then calf/hams afterwards?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

They get neglected for a very good reason!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I love lunges!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

But you're even more sadistic than the rest of us!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Hopefully not more sadistic lol, but perhaps more masochistic, which would be a fair point :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with lunges.

Love 'em at the time...but hate them for about 4 days afterwards!

Then again using the weight i do is kinda asking for a bit of DOMS really!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with lunges.
> 
> Love 'em at the time...but hate them for about 4 days afterwards!
> 
> Then again using the weight i do is kinda asking for a bit of DOMS really!


What weight do you use on lunges Neil?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

On Friday, 140k (on the Smith machine)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't you do Smith lunges? Tried them once, never again!!

Legs went well tonight, still feeling kinda off balance now.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I just finished a 3.22 mi run with a pace of 9'44"/mi and a time of 31:24 with Nike+ GPS. #nikeplus #makeitcount


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, there or there abouts mate. The timing is spot on but that Nike+ GPS seems to throw a different distance out each time even though I do exactly the same route. Had to walk the last 200 yards today, got some major niggles to the sides of both knees. Will rest up for a couple of days before going back out again.

WO from last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 2 - session 1 of 3 - Legs

Leg ext: 20 @ 30 / 18 @ 35 / 15 @ 40

BB squat: 10 @ 70 / 10 @ 90 / 9 @ 110 / 7 @ 120 / 6 @ 127.5 (PB for reps I think)

Leg press: 10 @ 150 / 10 @ 190 / 8 @ 230 / 7 @ 245 (PB)

Seated CR: 15 @ 40 x 3 (super slow negs)

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 x 3

BB SLDL: 10 @ 65 / 10 @ 85 x 2

Smiths CR: 10 @ 120 x 2


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hows it going mate, are you still using reload?

Have you noticed a difference


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Alright dude, will answer tomorrow as can't be arsed to write much now!

Back tonight, PB for reps on deads, 160 for 8. Defo feeling the benefit of the added carbs.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to see the PB's are still coming....you'll be hitting your 'targets' before you know it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Neil, i'll get there but perhaps not as quickly as you're hoping! We'll see....

Greg, I hope my other half never takes a sneaky peak at this because that could cause WWIII - she'd be straight in the garage to check my stash is still there as agreed! Seriously though, carbs are making a big difference across the board. Abs aren't quite as visible as they were but I guess that's to be expected. A good mate of mine always said, unless you're on cycle you wont build a great deal of muscle if yor abs are showing...so that's what i'm gonna keep telling myself everytime I have to suck in a bit more than usual to see them! 

Last nights WO...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 2 - session 2 of 3 - Back/bi/abs

Wide grip pull-ups: 5 @ BW x 10

Trap-bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 10 @ 115 / 8 @ 135 / 8 @ 145 / 8 @ 160 (PB for reps)

BB BOR: 10 @ 62.5 x 3

Low pully rope row: 10 @ 50 / 10 @ 55 / 10 @ 60

DB twist curls (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 x 3

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 20 x 3

EZ drags: 10 @ 30 / 8 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 > 7 @ 25

SS

Hanging leg raise: 10 x 3


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol @ Greg! :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

would they be *d*oug *b*lack twist curls lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, they most certainly would dude. TUT = 1.45-2 mins


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From Sat AM...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 2 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/shoulders/tri

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 / 8 @ 80 / 8 @ 82.5 > 10 @ 60

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 x 3

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 x 3

Plate shrugs (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3

Dips: 8 @ 12.5 / 8 @ 13.75 / 8 @ 13.75 > 6 @ BW

TUT = 1.45 - 2 mins per set. Best TUT session i've had by far, got the form nailed down now i'd say, pump was mega!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Getting there on the bench Dorsey mate. All I would say Is if you took a few of those warm up sets out maybe you could be hitting 82.5 for 3 full sets of 8-10?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Have totally neglected bench over the past 6 months as had no regular spotter, should be hitting 100 now for reps in my opinion.

I do like to warm up on my first big exercise though but was thinking of dropping the reps back to say 5-6 to save energy. Think i'll hit 82.5 3 x 8-10 no prob this week anyway, felt good last session.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

jordan0689 said:


> Getting there on the bench Dorsey mate. All I would say Is if you took a few of those warm up sets out maybe you could be hitting 82.5 for 3 full sets of 8-10?


Agreed, dunno if u see my journal Dorsey about warm up and total weight moved? As warm up weight goes up reps go down. I think its a good way of saving energy an preparing the body for working weight sets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I did skim over it the other day actually which is why I was thinking of dropping reps back slightly. Will take a look at it when I train again next Sat.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno how the fcuk you can bench more than me, but ya can..

i reckon theres sommat up with me when it comes to pressing..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm sure your form is a million percent better than mine though dude...although I have been trying to focus on that over the last couple of weeks I must admit. I should be pressing much more imo...

I do weigh more than you though, dunno if that makes a diff for push exercises?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah who needs a spotter just get your micro weights out

and burst on!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

There's always the worry of lobbing my head clean off though and the cage always seems to be busy. Been powering though it of late though, just asking anyone and everyone for a spot. Fcuk it, wasted 6 months being polite!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I never use spots these days if im struggling on the last rep I'll just arch my back to get it up

although i know i could get a spot if i asked

but i tend to train early morns now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah but i cant do your weights even with sht form lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but i cant do your weights even with sht form lol


Some have it some don't  lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> yeah but i cant do your weights even with sht form lol


Ha, dunno what to say then dude. I must be cheating somehow...

Monster leg sesh tonight, PB's again on squats & press. Feel like training as a whole's really starting to take shape of late.

HOWEVER...I'm getting absolutely bugger all out of SLDL except a bad back!! I'm trying to correct form each wk but still nadda. Need to sort it out in time for next WO or I'm seriously considering dropping it which I don't really wanna do.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I agree mate I don't get on with sldl I don't really like it


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The thing is though dude, curls alone don't feel like enough in my opinion and I think hams get neglected far too often as it is.

They must work or else our Cal wouldn't be smashing away at them. I think they're just easily done very wrong.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brainwave: maybe it's time to switch to lunges?


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Brainwave: maybe it's time to switch to lunges?


But you hate lunges!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Drop the weight down, take the reps up to about 15 and use perfect form, see if that makes a difference to the sldl

I've looked at plenty of 8 st fitness girls down the gym with superb quad sweep and hamstring development and they certainly didn't get that through heavy sets

Hmmm, sometimes I don't help myself with some of my comments, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I REALLY hate lunges M but the glutes/hams are a must....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You know what dude, I think I will. I've tried and tried SLDL but I'm just doing them wrong and there's nobody around to correct it...especially on international bench press day!!

So, lunges it is! No room at my place to do walking ones, it's a health & safety nightmare!! What would you suggest instead?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, haven't seen it so yeah, do upload please mate when you can.

Current order is:

Ext

Squat

Press

Seat CR ss curls

SLDL/lunges


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lunges hurt my back..

sldl vid up in my journal dude.. bit quick but not bad for a balls out pb set lol..

stick a vid up bud, bet i can oick holes in it lol..

might be helpful tho 

i`m getting good at describing how to do em..


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, you've had to think of a million different ways for me lol :lol:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate, I watch your vids all the time and on this occasion I feel like I've gone backwards if anything!

If I get over to see you at some point it'll be the first thing we run through. Until then, I'm gonna roll with the lunges I reckon.

On the plus side, quads are on fire as we speak!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

considered lunges myself tonight, but thats as far as i got


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> Drop the weight down, take the reps up to about 15 and use perfect form, see if that makes a difference to the sldl
> 
> I've looked at plenty of 8 st fitness girls down the gym with superb quad sweep and hamstring development and they certainly didn't get that through heavy sets
> 
> Hmmm, sometimes I don't help myself with some of my comments, lol


Sorry dude, didn't even see your comment in the flurry there.

You know, on my warm up set (usually around 60) I do feel it a little more but still not enough IMO. Might do a couple of sets light SLDL next week and a couple lunges to compare. Not sure my lunge form will be up to much either in all honesty!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mark_star said:


> considered lunges myself tonight, but thats as far as i got


^^^liked^^^


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I find the only way I can hit hams well on SLDL is to go lighter. It keeps my form tighter and def feel it hit the muscle better!

Cal questioned the lightness but slow stretch etc feels better to me or it becomes more of a normal deadlift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmmm...I possibly feel the same. When I was first taught them a couple of yrs back form was totally diff to what Cal etc do - but I think even that was wrong so who knows. Anyway, enough of SLDL, lunges it is now I think.

WO from last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 3 - session 1 of 3 - Legs

Leg ext: 15 @ 40 x 3

BB squat: 10 @ 60 / 8 @ 80 / 6 @ 100 / 8 @ 120 / 8 @ 125 / 8 @ 130 (PB)

Leg press: 10 @ 160 / 10 @ 200 / 10 @ 240 / 10 @ 250 (PB)

Seated CR: 15 @ 40 / 15 @ 41.25 x 2 (slow negs)

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 25 / 15 @ 30 x 2

BB SLDL: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 82.5 x 2

Best leg sesh i've had by a long shot. Dropped Smiths standing CR as don't feel the pressure from the heavy weight is doing my lower back any good plus it means i've got more time to focus on the above.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

All this talk of traps over on Dave's thread has made me remember...not only am I getting one lat which is more noticeably developed than the other but I'm now getting the same with one of my traps!! And funnily enough (or not  as the case may be) is they're both on the same side as my slightly bigger bicep. Is it possible that one side of the body responds/grows better than the other or is it more likely that I'm constantly over compensating somewhere along the lines??!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've often wondered that myself..

Does your weaker side gain better coz its used less or vice versa?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im right handed / footed but have noticed my left bicep seems to be bigger that my left now im training???


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If your left handed your right side will be stronger than your left as that suds I'd always compensating for a lack of strength.

If you notice doing bicep curls you should find it easier doing left handed curls Dorsey as your right handed dud you say?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh I find it easier doing curls with my left hand, even though im right handed...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, left bicep is about half an inch bigger which is no major drama. My left lat is also much more developed and now the same's happening with my trap too. Come to think of it, i'd also go as far as to say my pec might be exactly the same. If I carry on like this i'll end up looking like a Picasso!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Hahahaha. You have to try to find a way to balance it if it's so bad it's noticeable lol. Maybe go heavier on the smaller side lol?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's only really noticeable when I 'pose' at the mo but if it carries on like this it'll end up being noticeable all the time. Just imagine that, you'd look like a right tw*t!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i tried lighter sldl and went slower and my back was cripped up for days afters.. 

as for imbalances,

have you all noticed how you`ve got a wonky shoulder?

that`ll be the main reason..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fcuk me Cal, you've hit the nail on the head there - my right shoulder seems to slouch forward - that's the side that doesn't seem to be growing! What's that all about then dude?????


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate, you're a legend!

Will watch it in a bit when the queer one's not on my case.

Cal - what's with the shoulder thingy then??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers 'tiredlegs2'!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my shoulders the same, most people have a raised or dropping forward or both.. shoulder..

i`m working on my rotator cuyff exercises which should pull shoulder back..

ahem i really must start doing them again.. superstuds like gregg dont let them drop away lol..

damn i thought we were gonna get some gregg action on you tube.. bloody old jay cutler instead haha..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Greg's more mysterious than me, at least you've seen my face! Well, sort of...

What r.cuff exercises are you doing? Or not as the case may be. And do you just do the wonky side or both for good measure??!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i do 1 more set than the other side..

lying l flye.

ohhhh i can sense a "what does gregg look like" thread coming on...

ohh the possibilites he he..

google images here we come!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

We need some gregg pictures lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Last nights WO...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 3 - session 2 of 3 - Back/bi/abs

Wide grip pull-ups: 6 @ BW x 6 / 5 @ BW x 3

Trap-bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 10 @ 115 / 8 @ 140 / 8 @ 150 / 8 @ 162.5 (PB for reps)

BB BOR: 10 @ 62.5 x 3

Low pully rope row: 10 @ 60 x 3

DB twist curls (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 x 3

SS

Hanging leg raises: 15 x 3

EZ drags: 10 @ 30 / 8 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 > 6 @ 25

SS

Hanging knee tucks: 20 x 3


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on your pb for reps mate. Wish I had access to a trap bar.

Your lifts on deads are looking good buddy


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Slowly but surely mate, working toward that magic 200!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate what increments are you going up in


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Generally 2.5 a week but sometimes 5 if i'm feeling it. Tbh, I think I could've perhaps gone up slightly more last night but i'd rather do it gradually than take on too much too soon and plateau quicker.

Wide grip pull-ups need work. Previously i've always locked out after each rep so basically take a very quick rest/pause. Now trying not to so doing them all under tension, taking a bit of getting used to.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How sod you normally over come a plateau bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tbh mate, i'm not sure. I hit one about a few ago but the minute I switched my diet up and re-intro'd some carbs I powered straight through it. I'm sure i'll hit one again at some point soon so i'll let you know!

From Sat AM...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 3 - session 3 of 3 - Chest/shoulders/tri

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 8 @ 70 / 8 @ 82.5 x 2 / 8 @ 85 > 13 @ 60

DB incline bench (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 11 x 3

DB shoulder press (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 8.5 x 3

Plate shrugs (TUT): 5-4-3-2-1 @ 20 x 3

Dips: 8 @ 13.75 x 2 / 8 @ 15 > 5 @ BW

TUT = 1.45 - 2 mins per set. Possibly thinking of dropping the TUT on presses, the tension on my left shoulder this week was almost unbearable where as on my other side I could poss lift a tad more weight. We'll see....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Note to self (and to anyone who gives a flying fcuk): lunges were not invented for lanky streaks of piss who's knees are a split second away from giving way! Balance is certainly not my middle name!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Note to self (and to anyone who gives a flying fcuk): lunges were not invented for lanky streaks of piss who's knees are a split second away from giving way! Balance is certainly not my middle name!


Are you using bd or bb because i have the same problem with bb but find it not too bad with db as you can just put them down re balance and go again. Its all about foot positioning and using arms to gain/maintain balance,


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Note to self (and to anyone who gives a flying fcuk): lunges were not invented for lanky streaks of piss who's knees are a split second away from giving way! Balance is certainly not my middle name!


But well done for doing them even though you despise them 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ta M!

BB mate, only light but enough to get the blood flowing. Will attack them properly next week!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Gd work buddy! Doing some real gd work there! Keep it up!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Note to self (and to anyone who gives a flying fcuk): lunges were not invented for lanky streaks of piss who's knees are a split second away from giving way! Balance is certainly not my middle name!


I'm not a fan of lunges for that very reason, balance!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just couldn't get to grips with SLDL though so needed something to hit the hams & glutes hard, curls just don't cut it. They were just a tad wonky after squats & press but I'll get there.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was thinking about one legged squats earlier actually. I used to do split squats a few yrs back along with russian step-ups (think that's what they're both called!). You ever done either? Nasty I tell ya!!

What weight you lunging?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah maybe, I was feeling it in my quads too but that could've been cuz they were totally fcuked!

I'll try digging out some clips of those two exercises.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Split squats


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sh*t video but these are what I know to be Russian step-ups. Casting my mind back, they are absolutely horrible, especially if done straight after the above!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Sh*t video but these are what I know to be Russian step-ups. Casting my mind back, they are absolutely horrible, especially if done straight after the above!!!


I like the look of these ones!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What has cal turned you into M!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> What has cal turned you into M!!!


Hahahaha! I'm not even sure Cal would let me do anything like this, but I'd love to have a go :biggrin1:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Hahahaha! I'm not even sure Cal would let me do anything like this, but I'd love to have a go :biggrin1:


Serious M, have a go - they're bonkers!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

WO from last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 4 - session 1 of 3 - Legs

Leg ext: 15 @ 40 x 2

BB squat: 15 @ bar / 8 @ 60 / 5 @ 100 / 2 @ 120 / 8 @ 130 / 8 @ 130 / 7 @ 132.5

Leg press: 10 @ 160 / 10 @ 200 / 10 @ 240 / 10 @ 252.5

Seated CR: 15 @ 41.25 x 2 / 15 @ 42.5 (slow negs)

SS

Lying leg curls: 15 @ 30 x 3

BB lunges (alt leg): 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 25

Should be able to move the lunge weight up next week, just wanted to get form spot on. Might drop curls out all together but we'll see, they're a good pre-exhaust.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Thats a very dedicated leg workout, I dont kno how you walk after all that.I think my prob with legs are lack of interest on them. Do you just count the weight of discs on legpress or do you add machine weight. Gym i use has the good old school universal machine, which i love, but im trying to figure out the unladen pressing weight, id be surprised if its less than 40k.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yesterday was particularly hard I must admit. For the past few months the weight on the likes of my compounds has increased from set to set. However, i'm now gradually trying to get back to doing 3-4 working sets all pretty much at the same weight...so yesterday's squats really took it out of me! I don't go ATG but it doesn't bother me, I cant go ATG with my own bodyweight!! Press is just the weight of the plates, never even thought about how much the resistance of the machine would be. Legs are by far my worst bodypart so they're my main focus. Well, along with back...shoulders....chest..... ha.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

And arms Dors lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha oh yeah, my arms are sh*t too!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I need to stop reading your journal as it gives me too many ideas and gets me into trouble lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, funny. I'll have to drive through to see Cal at some point you know, give him chance to rip my routine apart...or my form at least!

Buns of steel today btw!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm very jealous of your buns of steel lol.

Why not join in the fun on April 7th?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Far too much going on at mo, 4 wks on Sun till the big day! I'll sort something eventually tho...


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Sorry, yes, brain lapse. Good luck with the last minute preparations. I'll leave your journal alone now lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just back from my combined back/bi & chest/shoulder/tri session. Planned on doing 4-5 exercises but got there much later than expected so just rolled with deads, bench, MP.

Deads & bench both progressed well again but MP was slightly off where I'd hoped but not done it in prob 4-6 months or even more so was to be expected I suppose.

Those monster 0.25 plates should come in handy over the coming weeks!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh and had bf measured again this week.

Last month it was 14.3% @ 183lbs so lbm of 156.83lbs.

I've since reintroduced carbs, bf has ticked up slightly to 14.7% but weight's up to 186lbs so lbm of 158.65lbs, up not far off 2lbs in a month.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot are your long time goals in other words wot sort of physique are you after?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Oh and had bf measured again this week.
> 
> Last month it was 14.3% @ 183lbs so lbm of 156.83lbs.
> 
> I've since reintroduced carbs, bf has ticked up slightly to 14.7% but weight's up to 186lbs so lbm of 158.65lbs, up not far off 2lbs in a month.


I would say your weight gain is just about perfect to keep fat gains to a minimum!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Yan. It'll be interesting to see what next month brings (if anything) in terms of weight on the bar, bodyweight & bf levels now my system's got used to the carbs.

F - originally it was all about vanity, wanted the beach body look like so many do I guess. Still kinda is I suppose but i'm defo much more interested in the sport as a whole now. I'm not at the point of really understanding exactly what I'm doing yet and I defo haven't got the natural makeup to ever dream about making the stage or anything like that so for now I think it's just a case of picking sh*t up religiously week on week, staying solid with the diet and we'll see what the next 12-18 months being.

Summer 13 (2 yrs in) is my cut off point to decide if all this is worth while...whatever 'worth while' may be?!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done, nice steady gains that's the way to do it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers RR, much appreciated.

It's a long sloooooow road but I'm enjoying the journey!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

The foremost you have to enjoy it and I think that is nearly the battle won

Monday morning I can't wait to get back down the gym

I don't care wot anyone says on here but there is not a betta feeling being on a beach and having people stare and you knowing all that fukcin hard work is worth it especially when you see some overweight slob looking thinking...I wish!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I love lifting mate, I'd do it every day if it was worth while. Defo got the bug!

Never been comfy with top off etc and even though I'm miles of where I want to be just yet hopefully this summers holiday should be better than previous on that front.

Pass me the oil baby!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I got the green light from the mrs to pin when I'm ready yesterday... She said only if she can do it though haha!

Few more months of a solid base and I'll have a think about it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

WO from last Fri...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 4 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 - Back/chest/shoulders

Trap-bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 6 @ 115 / 3 @ 145 / 1 @ 160 / 8 @ 162.5 x 2 / 8 @ 165

BB flat bench: 8 @ 60 / 3 @ 70 / 1 @ 80 / 8 @ 85 x 2 / 8 @ 87.5 (last rep spotted)

BB mil press: 7 @ 55 / 8 @ 52.5 / 7 @ 52.5

Haven't done BB MP in ages so took me a while to figure out what weight I could manage! Gonna reintroduce it anyway so think i'll go back to around the 50 mark for 8-10 and work from there. Micro plates arrived today so they should come in handy for both MP & bench.

No legs tonight, TGI's for a family birthday so switched to tomorrow.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good deads mate I really wish I had access to a trap bar


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude if you can lift from the floor keep doing it. Maybe i'll go back one day, not till my ego's hit the 200 mark though!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good lifts Dorsey, bench and deads coming along nicely.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers mate. Deads have been solid but only recently started focusing on bench again and now gonna re-intro MP too. Feel like I've wasted a good few months worrying about not having a spot, time to start adding some serious poundages to the bar.

Just back from TGI's, forgot how much they like to coat everything in as much cheese & sauce as poss!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Supposed to be legs tonight (switched from last night) but really cant be arsed in all honesty. Got a mental time coming up at work and been awake since 3.45am - got up at 5 to do some work as knew I wouldn't get back to sleep.

Only went twice last week though and don't want to get into the habit of skipping sessions while the progression's good.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not felt that way in a looooooong time dude, always raring to go. Think the whole 3.45am think has proper kicked the [email protected] out of me though!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Not felt that way in a looooooong time dude, always raring to go. Think the whole 3.45am think has proper kicked the [email protected] out of me though!!


I get like that sometimes, miss the gym then kick myself all night. Go to the gym do what you can, you wont have any regrets then.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

You're a parent. Ridiculously early mornings should be second nature lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fcuk it then, lets 'av it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Fcuk it then, lets 'av it!!!!!!!!!


Now that's what I like to hear Positivity.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, it was positively 'orrible that's all I can say!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Well, it was positively 'orrible that's all I can say!


Did you get through what you'd planned?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao my workout was the same on Saturday after being I'll for ages


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Did you get through what you'd planned?


No, well kinda. I pretty much got through what I had planned for today knowing I was fecked but dropped volume a tad compared to my normal leg session.

Warmed up on extensions then squats went fine although I bottled out of the 8th rep on my final set @ 132.5 - was well p*ssed afterwards as knew I had it in me. Did press next, 3 sets instead of the usual 4 then finished off by supersetting calves & ham curls - had nothing more in the tank by that point.

Glad I went though but certainly feeling it now. Need a big sleep tonight that's for sure.........


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude. I think if someone had replied telling me not to go I'd have happily took their advice!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, from last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 5 - session 1 of 3

Leg ext: 15 @ 40 x 2

BB squat: 10 @ 60 / 5 @ 100 / 1 @ 120 / 8 @ 130 x 2 / 7 @ 132.5 (should've been 8!!!)

Leg press: 10 @ 160 / 10 @ 200 / 8 @ 240 (dropped final set normally around 250ish)

Seated CR: 15 @ 42.5 x 3

SS

Lying curls: 15 @ 30 x 2 / 13 @ 30

Slightly off from where i'd normally be but glad I went all the same. Looking forward to redeeming myself next week already!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done, I knew you had it in ya.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dorsey mate, can i see your 132.5kg squats?

pm me a private link


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wondered when that was coming! Hence why i've been saying i'll prob drive through to you soon...

Always train alone but will try getting someone to record next week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Feck me, 3 hr drive!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

erm i video myself all the time lol its not hard :becky:

yeah meant to say, if you make it for a week day afternoon i`ll sort it..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you could stay overr but i understand if the missus goes WWWWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!:whip:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week day afternoon will be much better, maybe a Thurs around 1pm. Done by 3, quick shower (I presume you wont mind?), eat and on the road for half past, back home for an ear bashing by 6.30-7pm!

Now, have I got any clients in Norwich I can blag i'm going to see??? Hmmm.......


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

WO from Sat AM

3-day split (v2)

Week 5 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 - Back/chest/shoulders

Trap-bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 5 @ 115 / 3 @ 145 / 1 @ 160 / 8 @ 165 x 2 (followed by 2 quick sets of squats to video form)

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 3 @ 70 / 1 @ 80 / 8 @ 85 x 2 / 8 @ 87

WG pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 6 @ BW

BB mil press: 8 @ 50 / 8 @ 51 / 8 @ 52

Dips: 8 @ 15 / 7 @ 15 > 4 @ BW

Micro plates certainly got a few strange looks!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Triple espresso, liquid fury, 1/2 aspirin, quick chat with Cal (top dude), all geared up for a monster leg session...and the gym's feckin CLOSED!! They're all closed!!

Driving around wired out my nut looking for somewhere to squat! Might just pull over as it goes and knock a few bodyweight ones out on the side of the road!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao why the half aspirin dorsey lol. may aswell chuck some ethergen in there aswell lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tell you later, busy repping out on the hard shoulder of the M6!!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What part midlands you from Dorsey? Vurgin active is open in brum can prob blah you in if it's not to far away....


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cov

Just been told Virgin is open here too and it's an open-house wkd but I'm home already now...still buzzin my man-boobs off though!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Tell you later, busy repping out on the hard shoulder of the M6!!!


That has cracked me up mate. The vision of you doing that. Now your home take it out on the wife.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

She's more likely to get a clip round the ear than anything else! Far too smug to see me back so quick!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao why the half aspirin dorsey lol. may aswell chuck some ethergen in there aswell lol.


aspirin thins the blood and increases the speed and intensity of caffeine hit..

ECA dude..

thats the A


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Doh stupid me lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night...

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 6 - session 1 of 3

Leg ext: 15 @ 40 x 2

BB squat: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 90 / 8 @ 100

Leg press: 10 @ 160 / 10 @ 200 / 8 @ 240 / 8 @ 252.5

Seated CR: 15 @ 42.5 x 2 / 13 @ 42.5

SS

Lying curls: 15 @ 30 x 3

BB lunge (alt leg): 10 @ 25 / 10 @ 30 x 2

As per the other thread, dropped squat weight back from 120-130 to work on form. Still not quite there apparently but heading in the right direction!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh bud, i think you need to be fresh as a daisy before squatting not pre exhausted..

swear to god after 3x10 at mine you wont be adding on more leg work..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest I was doing extensions 1st then squats then lunges. there's a theme going on here. I recently swap things around now i do squats 1st (most important) then lunges followed by extensions, sometimes swap last two around. But for me squats have to be king.

As for squats surely you should squat as low as possible regardless of weight on bar & keep the bar over your heals moving hips/knees back or forward to maintain balance.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How you getting on with lunges dorse


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have to squat first on leg day im ready to pass out afterwards =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think the ext's are there to warm the knees up more than anything. I only do a couple of quick sets, high reps at not too difficult a weight.

As for squats, thought I had it right first time - didn't so dropped weight and reviewed. Defo thought I had it right last night (the 3 geezers watching were all impressed) - again, didn't so now needs reviewing again. I think there's squatting as most ppl would do it and then there's SQUATTING. Unfortunately, SQUATTING seems to be a science that needs perfecting but i'll get there...

Lunges are good J, nice kick up the [email protected] to finish the session off. Only done them a couple of times so weight's not massive yet but they're hitting the spot all the same.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not a science, its something you can get a feel for tho..

science does not give you poise and grace, accompanied by power and aggression.

portrait of controlled fury dude..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Of course...but it certainly requires a level of perfection to get it absolutely spot on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup you have to truly empty your mind and not think to really "give it some bollocks"


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not the giving it some [email protected] part that's the problem in the slightest, it's getting the form right to ensure the '[email protected]' bit is worthwhile doing in the first place. Pointless floggin a dead cat n all that...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I've got some lunges to try in my leg workout. Looking forward to it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ohhh i got my work cut out with you dude..

by the time you leave mine, you`ll be running at the bar screaming waving your pants round your head and then ripping the bar of the floor in perfect form


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If I decide to wear pants that day


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

cheeky :wink:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My beloved trap bar is broken!!!

Started out with some oly bar off the floor then moved onto knee height partials. Couldn't get to grips with either after so long using trap bar!

Fingers crossed they've had it wielded or whatever by next wk or I'm fcuked!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welll i think we should all take a moment and bow out heads..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Does this show a weakness off using a trap bar at last lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

:boohoo: I just said a prayer for the poor old trap bar may it rest in peace.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely distraught I was!!!

Long live the TB!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never saw one before your vid, maybe never again now he he !! Hope gets sorted soon, we all creatures of habbit!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jizzle dogg wash your mouth out dude! 

phil ive had one for years and it made me the man that i am..

LOL

have a look at some of my older vids or on me site

ever tried walking up a lamp post???


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I might try in a min as it goes....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> jizzle dogg wash your mouth out dude!


lmao how dare I speak out against the trap bar 

I'm just jealous I've never had the chance to use one. Only bar it is I'm afraid for me. Old Skool!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs tonight.

Not happy with the session, feel completely dissolutioned with squats now. I felt happy with progression at 130+, dropped it right back now for two weeks running but got no idea if form is where it should be. Feel like the past couple of sessions have been a total waste, proper p*ssed the more I think about it.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mate if your feeling the squats in the right places and your knees aren't going too much over your toes I would carry on as you were.

You were making progress?

Can you see progress?

Are your quads and hams getting larger and looking more defined?

We could video every exercise we do and it would take us years to perfect form on everything if we did this.

I say lift in the best form you can and crack on bud


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with fleg and jordan. If it ain't broke dont try to fix it. From now on I'm doing what feel like it works for me, not some different fan dangled thing someone else likes. Not saying other people's ideas are wrong but if it doesn't work for you go back to what does.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

But now I'm questioning whether it is even working. Legs are like sticks anyway so very difficult to add much. THINK I've added some, will have to take a few pics.

Knees are coming over toes still though so....

Never get angry and I'm fcukin angry. Let's hope the queer one don't look at me the wrong way tonight cuz I'm liable to bite her head clean off!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

look dorsey, you've got a lifetime mate, as long as you keep trying to improve thats what matters, use the frustration to spur you on. this is just a couple of weeks of it not feeling right, youre still progressing and still learning about your body


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol take progressive pics of your Legs mate and keep comparing to ensure your making progress


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how long has this squatting cycle been going?

you cant tell sht from 2 workouts not going right.. ooooooh the atrophy lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What do you mean by this cycle Cal? Heard you talk about specific cycles before but must admit I'm not sure of the meaning. I've been squatting since end of July, week in week out. Without looking back I couldn't tell you if I plateau'd at certain points but my poundages have certainly been on the up of late. I'm not questioning whether something is/isn't working over a two week period obviously but what I am questioning is whether I'm even doing it right now. Perhaps before at 130+ I was just blissfully unaware that my form was far from perfect and now it's been brought to my attention I don't seem to be able to correct it.

Hate wasting workouts!! Now gotta wait another week to try again...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so youve added weight to the bar week in week out since last july?

thats really good, so`s the weight even if its done badly lol, i just cant use wrong form these days to lift more..

its odd if your legs havent grown much but then you have been on lowish carbs all year? aiming for fatloss?

you should have had a bit of both really just by being coinsitent..

soz just thinking out loud dude>?

stick those bad boi`s up all shaved and lets see.... mmmmmmm

maybe your just underlfiting and should be lifting 160kg by now lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Trying to lose weight?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Aug/Sep I was squatting 85-90, up to 130+ recently with same form/ROM (rightly or wrongly). Not sure if i've added weight every single week but progression has been pretty solid.

I was on low carb for 4 months+ where main aim was to drop bf whilst training to make some form of lean gains - achieved both to a degree but I guess growth was limited. Legs have ALWAYS been a poor area, i'd say they're starting to thicken up a tad but feel it's going to be a very looooong journey. Have noticed an increase in strength since re-introducing the carbs.

I do plan on getting through to see Cal at some point to nail down form once and for all but until then I think it's best to just crack on from where I was instead of constantly worrying about trying to correct it myself...when I don't really know how! What could be achieved within a couple of hrs with the right person could be the difference between me wasting more & more sessions trying to sort it alone and planting my head even further up my own arse!

Anyway, last couple of workouts have been as follows:

*Week 6 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 (back/chest/shoulders combined - last Fri PM)*

Oly deads: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 (WU from floor)

Partials: 10 @ 100 / 10 @ 130 / 8 @ 150 / 6 @ 160 (weight wasn't really an issue, just couldn't get used to technique after using trap-bar for so long)

BB flat bench: 10 @ 60 / 3 @ 70 / 1 @ 80 / 8 @ 86 / 8 @ 87 / 7 @ 87.5

WG pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 6.5 @ BW

BB mil press: 8 @ 52.5 / 8 @ 52.5 / 6 @ 52.5 (needs major work!)

Dips: 8 @ 15 / 7 @ 15 / 6 @ 15 > 4 @ BW

*Week 7 - session 1 of 3 (legs - Mon PM)*

BB squat: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 x 3

Seat CR: 15 @ 42.5 x 3 (slow negs)

SS

Lying curls: 15 @ 35 / 15 @ 30 x 2

BB lunge (alt leg): 10 @ 35 x 3

All in all, it's been a sh*t few weeks. Got bundles going on at work & home so plenty of stress flying about, pretty much having to combine 2 sessions into one because of time constraints, sleep is off/broken because of the littlun, form is doing my head in on squats (and now deads if my trap-bar is well....dead!) and on top of all that my knees are still giving me grief even though I dropped ext's & press from this weeks leg routine. Feel like i'm training for maintenance at best at the mo and even that's questionable. Be interesting to see where I am at the end of the month when I weigh in & get bf measured.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Stop worrying so much mate I do that a lot! We all have off weeks.

I think that's a good idea to carry on as you have been with squats


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't normally mate, just get in there and lift! I think i've obviously started over-thinking things!!! Arrrggh! Time to put an end to that until I can do something about it...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Mate, when it comes to bodybuiling no-on can tell you if your form is right or wrong, only you & your body.

When decending in the squat you should feel the tension in the quads, when that tension shifts elsewhere then thats the point you come back up.

If you feel you have flexibility issues that prevent you from getting a reasonable depth, then do some seperate stretching to free up the areas concerned.

The video you sent me looked perfectly fine for bodybuilding. Its your natural depth for your height and they looked solid with a controlled decent and a strong push.

Simple as.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^^like^^^^^


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> Mate, when it comes to bodybuiling no-on can tell you if your form is right or wrong, only you & your body.
> 
> When decending in the squat you should feel the tension in the quads, when that tension shifts elsewhere then thats the point you come back up.
> 
> ...


Best post I've read on MC for a while


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Best post I've read on MC for a while


Agree 10000000 percent


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice one Neil!!

Being totally honest, I'm sure they could do with being tweaked slightly but as I say, I'm not to worry myself with it too much until I've got the time to do something about it. I felt like I was progressing well so after a couple of weeks 'messing' its time to pick up where I left off...well, give or take...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

WO from Sat AM

*3-day split (v2)*

Week 7 - sessions 2 & 3 of 3 combined - Back/chest/shoulders

Oly deads (raised about 3-4" off floor): 10 @ 70 / 10 @ 110 x 2 / 10 @ 120

BB flat bench: 8 @ 60 / 3 @ 70 / 1 @ 80 / 8 @ 87.5 x 3

WG pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 6.5 @ BW

BB mil press: 8 @ 52.5 x 3

Dips: 8 @ 15 / 7 @ 15 / 6 @ 15 > 4 @ BW

So, not only is my beloved trap-bar broken but now it's disappeared completely! Perhaps it's being welded back together yet I fear for the worst....  So, after perhaps far too long it's back to the oly. I put a couple of plates under each side just to raise it off the floor slightly while I work on my flexibility but i'd certainly like to hit full rom at some point. Kept working weight within a reasonable limit as wanted to ensure form is spot on for a couple of weeks - it's quite a big change!

Still having to limit my sessions to 2 a week at the mo instead of my usual 3 - will most likely be that way for another 2-3 at least i'd have thought, busy busy times...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Knew you'd be the first to comment! Ha.

Don't worry dude, it's sacked! Just getting used to having no skin left on my shins again that's all!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordfish, scallops, cous cous & broccoli for tea. Not sure of the macros but it tasted great!!

View attachment 3435


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is the couscous from a packet? I need to invest in some, looks yummy!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Is the couscous from a packet? I need to invest in some, looks yummy!


Just normal Sainsbo's stuff but I added a touch of dark soy sauce and a dash of sweet chilli to give it an extra kick.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

what you gonna do for cardio then dorsey when the knee feels better you gonna now runnning on the head?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've done 3 weeks running in 9 months dude so it's hardly like I'm bothered on that front anyway!!

Thinking of following Fleg and buying a bike for the house though. Just gonna get the wedding out the way then figure out where to put it.

Trained legs last night, nothing special unfortunately. Squats still baffling me and I think my head's elsewhere to be honest.

It's been a maintenance month at best...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I've done 3 weeks running in 9 months dude so it's hardly like I'm bothered on that front anyway!!
> 
> Thinking of following Fleg and buying a bike for the house though. Just gonna get the wedding out the way then figure out where to put it.
> 
> ...


Regarding the bike, try it at the gym 1st for a few weeks it could still cause you trouble. I'd hate for you to buy one then not get to use it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you will soon be back into it after the wedding mate like clockwork the guilt will be too much =-)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't get on with bikes, x-trainer every time for me... Feels like my whole body is working rather than just my legs. I know it's all cardio, just feels more beneficial sharing the work load


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i find for me the run always get my heart rate and blood flowing and sweating buckets nothing else apart from hill walking makes me get this feeling,if im not sweating im not working hard enough


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Its mainly just a timing issue with me in all honesty although I guess the knees do need considering now by the look of it. Getting into the gym itself for extra CV work is impossible.

How about a rower? I used to get on well with that but is it too closely linked to training rather than just CV would you say? Arms, back etc...

No idea where I'd put one either!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeese, it's been so long since I updated this i'm second from bottom on the Progress Journals page!!

So, last update was a legs session (week 7) on Sat 21/4. Since then I've done another legs session (below), a hotel wedding morning random machine based upper body session, then a standard upper body session (below) at gym last Sat:

*Legs (week 8) 25/4*

BB squat: 8 @ 60 / 5 @ 100 / 1 @ 120 / 8 @ 120 / 8 @ 100 x 2

Seat CR 15 @ 42.5 x 2 / 14 @ 42.5

SS

Lying curls: 15 @ 30 x 2 / 13 @ 30

BB lunge: 10 @ 35 x 3

As has been documented, it's been a very sh*tty month training wise which all seemed to start when I began playing around with my squat form. So for the legs session on 25/4 I decided to go back to where I was previously, using form i'm happy with in the 120-130ish region. Warmed up as standard then hit a set of 8 @ 120 - not happy at all! ROM just wasn't there. Now, I don't know if that's the ROM I was hitting previously or what but it just wasn't right so I dropped back to 100 for my final two sets. I'll come back to these later anyway....

*Week 8 (Upper body)*

BB flat: 60 @ 60 / 3 @ 70 / 1 @ 80 / 8 @ 85 / 8 @ 87.5 / 6 @ 87.5 > 10 @ 60

BB mil press: 8 @ 50 / 8 @ 52.5 / 6 @ 52.5

WG pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 7 @ BW

Dips: 8 @ 15 / 7 @ 15 / 6 @ 15

SS

Drags: 8 @ 30 / 8 @ 30 / 10-4-1 @ 30 RP

Then I hit legs again last night. I debated whether to go or not as work is still manic but as this month's been a maintenance month at best the last thing I need is to be skipping more sessions!

*Legs (week 9)*

BB squat: 5 @ 60 x 2 / 3 @ 80 / 1 @ 100 / 8 @ 100 x 3

Seat CR: 15 @ 42.5 / 12 @ 42.5 / 10 @ 42.5 > 10 @ 20

SS

Lying curls (alt leg): 10 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 / 10 @ 35

BB lunge (at leg): 10 @ 35 / 8 @ 35 / 10 @ 35

Strength and just as importantly intensity were well off compared to a month ago, was blowing out my arse. What with the wedding etc i've drank 4 times in the past few weeks, diet's been off at times and my 3 day split seems to have turned into 2 days because of work and other stuff. Squats are still doing my head in, haven't hit deads properly since the trap bar broke after my session on 7/4 and my knees are giving me far too much jip!! Come to think of it, i'd say i've taken a massive step backwards over the past 4-5 weeks which is quite annoying after a decent 6 months.

Haven't reviewed things with Neil for a while either so that's my first port of call along with incorporating some gaywalking on my new bit of kit when I can. I'll be hitting deads tomorrow AM, might go back to the trap bar if it's fixed, if not i'll plough on with oly but just keep things steady until i'm 100% happy with form as it's been a while. Only major sticking point (knees aside for now) are squats. Until I can get through to see Cal or someone to nail my form down once and for all I think i'm going to keep to 3 sets of 8-10 @ 100. No progression, no messing about - what's the point if i'm unsure whether it's even right?!

It'll probably take 5-6 weeks just to turn things back around to where I was previously so here's to doing that!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Definitely come over and have a session with Cal. Best thing you can do :thumb Plus it means I can come and say hi lol.

Did your gaywalker arrive?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd rather have been in better condition to visit but such is life. It's being delivered to my nan's so i'll bell her in a bit - would be nice if it turns up today so I can start this wkd.

Fleg - I hear ya dude but i'd say it's pointless until i'm back hitting a few PB's again at a minimum?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jump in at the deep end fella like me, I guess I'm doing it "how your not meant to" !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It'll make you feel better


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Will I be left as the only au natural person here then?!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry M, i'm not ready yet. I was probably more ready the other month when I first talked about them as it goes! If I do them now I don't think i'd achieve what I should, would most likely just get me back to where I was!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Don't worry M, i'm not ready yet. I was probably more ready the other month when I first talked about them as it goes! If I do them now I don't think i'd achieve what I should, would most likely just get me back to where I was!!!


The difference is you will get there a lot quicker.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> The difference is you will get there a lot quicker.


I know mate, I cant explain what i'm trying to say!

If I hit them now for say a month, I reckon i'd be back where I was, there or there abouts. I'd come off and maybe drop reps back slight, maybe even lose some poundages from the bar. Where as if I train through, get back to hitting PB's, sort my deads & squats out and then MAYBE consider doing something i'd say they'll put me in a far better position.

I need to overcome this blip properly without papering over the cracks kind of thing.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

fleg said:


> Lol that could all change one day M


Stranger things have happened lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, the gaywalker has landed!! Not exactly small is it M?! Was hoping I'd be able to hide it from prying eyes but apparently not.

Hiiii Sue!!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Well, the gaywalker has landed!! Not exactly small is it M?! Was hoping I'd be able to hide it from prying eyes but apparently not.
> 
> Hiiii Sue!!!


Yeah, but it folds flat!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Pics Dorsey on your airwalker please you ****


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Pics Dorsey on your airwalker please you ****


Nothing to be ashamed of Dorsey. You'll look great :thumb


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get a bullet down ya!

You'll get to where you were and way past it!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> Nothing to be ashamed of Dorsey. You'll look great :thumb


If you have boobies....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brockyboy said:


> Get a bullet down ya!
> 
> You'll get to where you were and way past it!


Www.pierpressurechat.co.uk


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> If you have boobies....


Hahahahaha ound: Don't put him off! Gaywalking is the future!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha M, that is one seriously homosexual piece of clobber you've talked me into buying there!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

take them when your ready mate i reckeon, get back to where you woz and then have a blast on them, im sure the new cardio machine will get your stamina up as well and make a real diffrence, dont go crazy on cardio tho you will zap your energy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

...and look super gay


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

is it a running machine/walker you have purchased then dorse?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha no, a cheeky little airwalker!!

View attachment 3607


Sexy!!! B)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

blimey i thought it was an incline stair walker lol, still cardio is cardio you will have to get it in front of the big tv and get a dvd of a fast moving open road


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good add for extreme in the back also


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Action shot please!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ooh yeah picky time with yer vest off so we can perv

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, not yet lads. I said end of June remember, might be July now though after recent set-back!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

30 mins 'cardio' done. Arms are pumped but not sure I'm sold....


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

30 mins all out? Sure after few sessions be feeling benefit, like most cardio take few weeks to get into, start seeing benefit/gains etc.


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> 30 mins 'cardio' done. Arms are pumped but not sure I'm sold....


Another few sessions and you won't want to stop at 30 mins


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, we'll see....

I have faith, for now!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The gaywalker hasn't seen the light of day since the trial run, it's not looking promising I must admit!

Trained back/chest/shoulders on Sat, decent enough session but strength was off again on presses and felt like I was sacrificing ROM to compensate.

Blanked legs on Mon as know I've got a hot date tomorrow that I need to be fresh as a daisy for....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good luck with the training day. I'm sure Cal will get you sorted. Then you can show us how it's done.

Dont forget to video it + pervy pics.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, thanks dude. Just setting off, 3 hr drive. Feel like I should've packed my passport or something!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, thanks dude. Just setting off, 3 hr drive. Feel like I should've packed my passport or something!!


Just look out for the tractors and caravans.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol jolly good wasnt sure if it was today your were coming or not lol..

james will be wearing his special pants... your also gonna meet voodoo dave and phil "the project" lol

i`ll try and think of something intelligent to say..

dude your coming a long way, i hope i can be helpful....:noidea:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, looking forward to it!!

Dude, if you can sort my squats and get me to drop the ego on bench & MP it'll be time and money well spent.

ETA 3pm depending on piss breaks!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Safe journey mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers M and I'll try not to.

God I hope none of these speed cameras work!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Picstures!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cant, he'd put me to shame!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

He must be with his mrs  either that or he's loaded lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, what a top top top geezer, that's all I can say.

Hitting the road now so will write more later but taken a hell if a lot away. Worth the long drive and then some without a doubt...

i swapped numbers with James and am rendezvousing with him for a good felching in 30 minutes time...

thank you Cal for making me realise heterosexuality is a total sham...

my name is Dorsey and I LOVE c0ck :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Dorsey's gorgeous!!!!!


ive been fraped lol...

or is that that maped???

good to meet you dude.. pleasure..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Well, what a top top top geezer, that's all I can say.
> 
> Hitting the road now so will write more later but taken a hell if a lot away. Worth the long drive and then some without a doubt...
> 
> ...


heh heh hehehhe heh hehe heh heh :becky:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good on ya, worth the trip in more ways than one then


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, funny...! 

That pretty much sums up the atmosphere at Cal's...brilliant!! 

Looking forward to a more detailed (and I'm sure critiCAL) write-up from your good self...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

being vaguely serious james got something from working with you..  he`s well pleased..

he`s a top man.. (lol literally)


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> being vaguely serious james got something from working with you..  he`s well pleased..
> 
> he`s a top man.. (lol literally)


Thought u were gonna go with he got something from working with u....a hard on lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Who's James lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad you got something from it Dorsey. So you now have no excuse for not squatting/deadlifting.

Did Cal do is lamp (pole dance for ya)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Come on then, where is this write up from either of you?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

was waiting to hear about cals magic wand=-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Only just got back lads, loooong drive. Snack, Pro-6, bed...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

View attachment 3628
meet Roxy Monoxide, James` alter ego and drag act 

james said it was really good to train with someone really serious about training..

i pair alot of clients up these days , but no ones usually around at the time he trains..

i`m barely awake by 4.30 so its pushing it abit for me lol..

dorseys form was pretty good alround, i think he knew a few of the mistakes he was making and by pre empting me, by telling me them, probably will stop those too.. ego..

squats were sharpened up, all good excpet for knee slightly over toes issues..other than that, pick a foot stance and just get on with.. certain spacings allow a greater weight to be moved but focus stress on lower back slightly more and conversely, the closer feet spacing the less weight used but thighs are stressed more..

bottom line do the pb in bad form in good form, take your time getting there, keep you head down and keep going, dropping back now and again, going over weights again and forging ahead..

no magic formulaes, just a heavy weight done repetitively for years, focusssing on poundage progression and your lesg will grow..

squat 150-160kg for a couple of years safely and your legs will grow..

volume is your enemy dude..

stress and life leave you little to grow with..

(google peary radar who i think published iron man an old muscle mag, similar body type and could only grow on trap bar, dips and chins or sommat uber basic)

i do think cardio is a must, somehow, probs say HIIT would suit you best as time is limited, but dont let me put you off the air walker, cos they clearly work!! i dont like HIIT its painful but i do like skipping which is very simialr..or close enuff for me lol.. 100 skips, 1 min off 10x for a staarter lol

if not its WII fit zumba ing in your pants in front of the missus dude!

ive had a word with her about filming secret footage.. :becky:

i think it`ll enhance BF loss and possibly allow you to eat more food..

bench was solid..

if anything too slow on the way down, you know what i mean by that.. that first inch of ROM needs to be smoother.

breathe!

pant if need be (oooh errrr missus)

Quote Brother Fleg... "A portrait of cold furey"

the backdown set was entered into with the aggression factor of a jamaican 

from rep 1 dude grrrrr lol

MP was cool if i remember..

i curl diff to drag curls, but i think you`ll find leaning into it much more stable and it`ll hit your bicep more..

as i said rather than anything really needing to change its just down to pure repetition and once you can get your weights up to what a 6ft 13-14 stone dude can lift, keep doing it...

your foods sorted..

work on your rest, get thru this period of your life and try and work on it..

the rest factor is what changed things for me..

a rushed hectic lifetsyle is no real difference from partying and you know youre not gonna make the best gains possible during these periods..

but fcuk dude ive barely trained for 3 years.. its possible to maintain at the very least on very little and if youre injury free can progress still too, just a bit slower..

i think the back pic surprised you a little..

youve got lots going on, but its just maybe 5-7lbs of torso weight thats hiding it.. thats fcuk all dude...

your legs, like me you need to prioritise them for the next few years..

i told you, my upper bid has still grown quicker than my legs even then..

aim to really putting 50% + of all your energy into your chosen legwork, but build it up over time..

i want you falling out of the cage after a set and HAVING to lay down..

its a hard thing to describe without saying you underlift, but M knows and flint knows precisely what im talking about.. (and the danglingbond lol)

but it took time to really get them to see it..

so big leap of faith dude..

try and figure out how sldl bi`s calves or squats chins shrugs or bench, db press, cgbp alone can fcuk me up and overtrain me..

true i`m old... bit i can train HARD! (down James)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuk a duck i wrote a bit there...

that`d be 400 posts for meeky..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice report dude, that's what I was after


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Be fair to him mate that'd be at least 500!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BJ1938 said:


> Nice report dude, that's what I was after


my alter ego is clark kent dude..


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hello mate I read your journal quite often are ur plans so stay natural or would u go down the test route?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I may dabble with a PH or two in a small way at some point to give me that little boost but i'd rather max out before I go down the full steroid route.

Will reply to Cal's essay when I get chance!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cool same il give it 2 yrs n see what I can do and then think again


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Cal good read there.

Dorsey see you where worrying about nothing much. Although it's good to read that you have sorted out a few little niggles. Onward and upward now mate.

My goal is to catch you up.

Your goal is to stay ahead.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> fcuk a duck i wrote a bit there...
> 
> that`d be 400 posts for meeky..


No, I don't think it would, because you banned him!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh..... :gossip:

So, yesterday went really well I thought and it was a pleasure to meet Cal, Phil, Voodoo & James. It's good to know having me there helped spur James on a bit, hitting a new BP for reps on bench if I remember rightly. Come on James, one more you sexy [email protected]!!!

So anyway, I got there for about 3ish, shot the breeze for a while over a homemade espresso then frapped Cal on MC before deciding it was time to pull on the SoulCAL bottoms. As mad as it may sound, I hadn't particularly envisaged 'training' too much whilst there, for me it was more about correcting form and any other niggles. Cal had other ideas though so i'd say in the end we probably met halfway: him pushing me to a degree whilst I took my time to talk through what I knew I needed to talk about, perhaps sometimes at the expense of the set but c'est la vie. He had me on the Xtrainer to warm up for a couple of mins (feckin cardio?!?) followed by some mini-bosu balancing/punching/stretching....along with a few bodyweight squats....I think at that point Cal could immediately see my flexibility issues!

Started off with a few light squats using his over-sized EZ bar but I soon switched to standard oly as I wanted to keep the conditions as similar to my own gym as poss. Cal quickly picked up on my knees protruding over my toes but perhaps not quite to the degree they were a month or so ago when I posted a few clips - something i've been consciously trying to rectify myself. We flirted with a few different stances but it soon became apparent it's more of a flexibility & limb length issue than anything else. I was previously lifting 120-135 but recently dropped back to 100 while trying to sort these issues out. I think yesterday we settled on 90 for working sets although, knowing how I train when I do get going, I think I'll manage more without compromising anything. The 3 main things I took away from this were a) reassurance in that I wasn't too far off right doing what I was doing B) grip/bar positioning (on the traps, shoulders shrugged high with chest up) and breathing....something Cal MAJORLY focuses on as is evident with all the clients I met (including the shy bird at the end, who was she again? Sorry...) The only thing to do now is decide on stance and stick with it: wide to move greater weight or shoulder width to maybe target thighs more. My legs as Cal later saw are non-existent so there's plenty of 'wiggle-room' whatever I decide!!

Next we moved onto SLDL: I found it pretty hard to get my head round co-ordinating this one well as it was done quite differently as to how i'd been previously taught and I kept confusing it for a partial DL (as we were using the rack). If i'm being honest, it's probably not something i'll incorporate for the time being but it was good to be talked through how it should be done.

Then we went for bench followed by mil press. I've been lifting 80-85 & 50-55 on these respectively of late but only for 6-8 reps. Strength has been dropping off too so ROM seemed to be getting worse and worse. So, we dropped the weight (and ego) on both and got cracking for sets of 10 at 70 & 40 I believe. Both with pretty solid form i'd say and full ROM. My initial grip was too wide on both exercises which was reducing the ROM even further so we brought them in, implemented some heavy Cal style breathing, corrected my wrists (left one rolling back), brought the bar out further over my chest (for bench) and nailed them both to the point where i'm now really happy. Again, perhaps with my 'training' head on i'd be able to push them a tad further but I certainly wont be letting my ego run away with me anytime soon. For now, it's back to 3 sets of 10 with solid form and FULL ROM!

Then finally we finished off with some bicep curls. I wouldn't call them drag curls (compared to the vids i've seen anyway) but i'd say they were perfect for targeting the bi in the best way possible and will def be what I use going forward.

By this time it was 6.30 all of a sudden, James had fecked off and the shy-bird had arrived so I swerved for a shower. It was only afterwards we realised we hadn't even touched on deads (perhaps SLDL got in the way?). Cal quickly flung a standard EZ bar down on the deck and told me to get into position for deads - erm....flexibility of an iron bar here dude! BUT...I don't think it was all too bad considering and i'm happy enough to be cracking on with these for now on my lonesome...

Took a back double-bi pic before the hitting the shower and compared it to where I was 9 months ago. Would be interested to know Cal's verdict on progress on a scale of 1-10??  (wonky lat aside as that's how god made me!) It wont be getting posted just yet but i'm still aiming to grow a pair by the end of June...ish... As Cal said, i'm probably carrying 5-7lbs on noticeable b/f around the middle still, something that hasn't been helped by the last month with the wedding etc...but easily shiftable IF I can get my head around some cardio. I'm about 185lbs at what, 14.5-15% bf. If I can take that down to 180 i'd be 12.5% ish which i'd be more than happy with....and I think you may have come up with a great idea there dude....skipping!! No storage space required, easy to do out on the decking or whatever and should hopefully only require 1/2 the time it'd take if plodding along on the runner or Xtrainer. So, out with the gaywalker I reckon and in with the skipping rope! 6 weeks of solid training, skipping, bit of a tan = pics time!! :whoo: And IF I can stick at cardio then I can perhaps look to up food intake.

Neil's in the process of re-jigging my routine slightly but i'll be pointing him in the direction of Cal's post before he does as he's made some good points now he's seen me in the flesh....literally 

Looking forward to getting back in the saddle now, if I can hit another good training cycle like my last I should be where I want to be there or there abouts.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

coolio bud glad your up and raring to go again now get them pics up asap so i can perv


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its difficult to gauge you on a 1-10 rating dude..

i just thing you should give yourself more credit for your physique..

you need to get weights up and then when youre squatting week in week out higher than 120+ you wont fail to grow..

same for all other exercises..

get your weights up and be consistent week in weekout adding a tiny bit of iron..

currently your cardio and rest factors can improve..

for you this alone may take you to the next level..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually i think we`ve eclipsed the word count of meekys world in 2 posts


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agreed, rest and cardio are issues at present. I'm going to make cardio work somehow and I actually spoke to the queer one the other day about my broken sleep etc so we've started sharing the duties out more evenly. Yes work is perhaps a tad stressful but then again sitting on MC all day and then come 3pm thinking 'sh*t, I haven't done anything' probably doesn't help.

I'm intrigued to talk more about cycling the poundages/reps/intensity like you mentioned, dropping back to 6 reps at the same weight you can do for 10 and then gradually adding increments again. At what point would someone like me make that move back to 6? Soon or once i've drilled everything I can out of 3x10?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol ok


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ever actually read brawn dude?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nope, time factor! I've got Sliced on way, was planning to read on holiday so might grab that too now I think of it.

In the meantime, please expand.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dunno where to start lol, ive been expannding here for 6 years lol

start at 3x6 with a weight you can do 3x10 at.

have easy weeks starting out..

you then cycle poundage and intensity.

you then have 2 factors helping you to add weight to the bar.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ive been expannding here for 6 years lol


...and i'm just cottoning on...

But would I wait till my 3x10 weight is a bit 'steadier' at a more acceptable level? i.e. re-bed myself in for a month or two, progress a little perhaps and then revert to 6's?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> actually i think we`ve eclipsed the word count of meekys world in 2 posts


Yeah, shame it's not any more interesting!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Isn't it good to be able to slag somebody off when you know they can't answer back because you banned them!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yan dude, drop Cal a call or stick it on one of those stupid threads if you don't mind, trying to track my progression (or lack of it) on here not fill it up with that kind of nonsense.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> ...and i'm just cottoning on...
> 
> But would I wait till my 3x10 weight is a bit 'steadier' at a more acceptable level? i.e. re-bed myself in for a month or two, progress a little perhaps and then revert to 6's?


you could..

either way would work tho..

3x6 would be initially easy, so you`d sort yourself out then..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Isn't it good to be able to slag somebody off when you know they can't answer back because you banned them!!


thats a very fair point dude..however true..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah course, think I'd like a brief period to nail my 3x10's again first though.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, shame it's not any more interesting!!


:behindsofa:-----------


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> :behindsofa:-----------


Sorry Dorsey mate. Lost track of what I was reading when this **** started AGAIN.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

okey dokey..

by doing the increase at an easy weight initially you`ll learn in time, precisely how to push harder and harder for the last few reps of the last set..


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Yan dude, drop Cal a call or stick it on one of those stupid threads if you don't mind, trying to track my progression (or lack of it) on here not fill it up with that kind of nonsense.


So it's okay for Cal to put some pointless pops at Meeky but not for me

You keep sticking up for your mate!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You just keep making sure you keep your knees behind you toes and I'm sure you'll be okay mate!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Yanny chill mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, will do Yan. And you just make sure you keep your ever changing personality behind yours. 

Now, back to topic...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, will do Yan. And you just make sure you keep your ever changing personality behind yours.
> 
> Now, back to topic...


I was told when me and Frank left Cal's, we were both talked about by Cal

Lets hope he didn't do the same about you mate!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

back to the OP and thread, Dorsey just my thoughts i normally i follow a six-seven weeks program where say i train arms, i increase the weight slowly when i can trying too keep the last set near failure and call this the loading phase, what i do after training six weeks and trying to increase the weight, on week seven i drop the weight right back to around60- 70% that week on all exs and then ramp them back up the week after, this hhas helped me increase weight on almost all exercises


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You know mate, not that I particularly give a toss but when briefly questioned yesterday Cal had a) bugger all to say about Meeky and B) nothing but good things to say about you and Frank. End of.

Now, can EVERYONE politely get the feck off my journal and leave me to my knees/toes...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay mate, maybe I shouldn't have used your journal as a slagging show

I think everybody knows my feelings now

Good luck with the training Dorsey, none of it was really aimed at you


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I was told when me and Frank left Cal's, we were both talked about by Cal
> 
> Lets hope he didn't do the same about you mate!!!


Just been told by Frank that he said he assumed Cal said something about us, sorry!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Still got some tren in the system yanny? Jeeze chill man


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Still got some tren in the system yanny? Jeeze chill man


Yeah, when I start taking advice from you, I'll let you know!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No probs buddy, here when u need me


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Will you all get the feck off this post. I come here to check on a dedicated lifter not listen to this kind of tit for tat crap. So feck off and let Dorsey have his post back.

If you want to talk crap start another Meeky is still alive thread or something. OR I'M OFF.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers lads.

On the hunt for a skipping rope tomorrow. Not sure if there's different kinds but I'll most likely be doing it outside so don't want a piece of string that's going to blow away if there's a slight breeze!

Could this FINALLY be me doing some cardio? I do wonder...


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

M8 I made a thread donkeys ago see if any one recomened one but don't think it got a post lol

I got a leather weighted rope wer u put we weights in the handles got it on eBay think it was 15quid +p&p it's spot on m8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

someones gonna be lashing theyre shins tomoz lol...

i just have a heavy plastic one, dont worry about counters n such..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> On the hunt for a skipping rope tomorrow. Not sure if there's different kinds but I'll most likely be doing it outside so don't want a piece of string that's going to blow away if there's a slight breeze!
> 
> Could this FINALLY be me doing some cardio? I do wonder...


Try looking on some boxing supplies web sites they have some good ones (Rocky) stile.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

They come in different weights sometimes mate but as cal says a heavy plastic one will do


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tbh I used to do a skipping class a few yrs back now when I was still at Esporta so should take to it like a duck to water!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

make sure you skip on your decking dude cos the rope will die on concrete..

dorsey i was reading some old training routines from the 1800`s the other day in a pdf i linked in my journal..

tbh it was saying walking wasnt enuff and more vigorousity was needed, so i`ll be trying to regularly skip too..

lets see who caves in first lol..

i`m not actually great at doing anything extra to dog walking lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I did 15 mins HIIT rowing post WO today - who wants to give me a badge first???!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Well I did 15 mins HIIT rowing post WO today - who wants to give me a badge first???!



View attachment 3644
there ya go bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers people!

M - it will be I'm afraid  I've got no doubt in my mind it works with the right dedication I just haven't git the time...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, he's down this way as it goes.

Greg honey, fancy a gaywalker???


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What was the problem with the air walker?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just doesn't do anything for me in the time frame I've got available, especially with only bodyweight resistance. I haven't done much cardio this year but my endurance levels are fairly good from long periods of footy, basketball, tennis/badminton and swimming etc.

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure 45-60 mins solid 4-5 days pw would get me going but I just can't commit to that right now, not enough hrs in the day and I won't do it to the detriment of family life...I do that enough already with lifting, MC and diet!

You ever used one btw?


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol Dorse u can use it while watching tv? Lol ul b surprised how much u burn even if u feel like ur not! Give it some more time?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As I say dude, there just isn't time. At best, I sit down with the queer one to watch telly for 2 hrs very tops in the evening, usually MUCH less. There's no way i'm eating into that for cardio followed by a shower! Quality time with my bird comes way before my bf levels!

It just is what it is unfortunately: young family, own business, gym, diet, cardio...something's gotta give.

15-20 mins on the skipping rope might be a possibility though so that's where I'm heading from here...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Its good you are still looking at options and increasing the options available. I think that's the key, the if you have 15mins or 2 hours available you know what you can do and have it readily available.

This means you can not only fit to your lifestyle but also can keep body guessing as it won't know what to expect and when.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just found this, it doesnt go into detail but outlines the basics in broadest terms..

get your head round this bit and the detail will be easier to get right.

its a very basic version of what andy chappell suggested to me..

Weight Training Intensity Cycling

One of the biggest problem facing most people who want to gain lean muscle mass is frustration and burnout (or overtraining). This causes many people to give up on their muscle building quest and just simply quit, figuring they aren't genetically blessed and weight training doesn't work for them.

This is a shame and one of the best ways to avoid this is to employ muscle building tips such as intensity cycling. *In a perfect world, we could go all out all the time in our training and reach our goals very quickly*. However, we don't live in a perfect world and our jobs, significant others, and even our bodies, won't always cooperate.

That is where intensity cycling comes into play. *The idea is to continually take two steps back to take three steps forward*. You regularly vary your training intensity by making planned changes in the poundages you use and the effort level (intensity) that you put into your workout routines.

The variables in these muscle building tips include training frequency, training volume (number of sets for each exercise), exercise selection, use of high-intensity techniques, etc. When these muscle building tips are put together properly, *you can systematically move past sticking points that you have had before in your training.*

If we could train *all out every workout*, that would be the quickest way to make muscle building gains. *Many people can't handle this kind of training* (high intensity training) at every workout so this is where *intensity cycling comes into play*.

The idea behind cycling is to take planned workouts over a period of 6 to 12 weeks and work up to a top poundage that you've never used before. Once this is accomplished, you back off and then perform another training cycle, working up to a poundage that is slightly higher than your previous best.

The best example of this is powerlifters. They've been using these muscle building tips for years to increase their top poundages in the bench press, squat, and deadlift. And all things being equal, you'll have bigger chest muscles when you can bench press 250 pounds for 10 reps than you did when you could only bench 150 for 5 reps.

It is best to slightly modify what the powerlifter does, as you are going for muscle mass gains, as opposed to strictly strength gains. And one way to do this is to use slightly higher reps than the powerlifter. You don't want to peak with a 1 rep max lift. You want to increase your training poundages that you use for 6 to 20 reps.

imo using this method to get a good weight on the bar is a priority.

you can then use diff techniques like supersetting/pyramiding/drop sets/GVT/higher frequency/volume etc with more success.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Would this be similar to what suggested near start of brawn? Cycling 6 weeks adding to the bar 6 weeks maintenance??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pretty much yeah.. 

brawn doesnt say do 1 specific thing it gives lots of diff ideas, they just all focus around progression..

its not far from blood and guts in some ways..

it simply prioritises rest more than most other literature..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've leant that the hard way... People should be told this sort of information as soon as they enter a gym!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

But not every1 wants to get massive! Every1 has different agendas! Plans dont always work for everywhere we all need to find our path


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

budge its your calorie intake that also dictates size..

if anything i tend to get, well that works great for you but i want to be bigger than that..

my appetite and long term injuries are my only limitations..

the methods are sound..

you can use those methods to acheive any size.. etc


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 3645


Purchase made!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oops, wrong one!! 

Bought myself a black Everlast speed rope, can't be bad for a fiver!


----------



## gi jane (Mar 1, 2012)

All way been a great fan of skipping for cardio :whoo:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo M, if it doesn't work out (again) it's nothing much wasted.

Had a quick mess around with it, most enjoyable! Saying that, my dodgy shoulder's in agony already, probably not used to the movement.

Cal - nice one for that post, will have a proper read later.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

First HIIT-skip session complete!

100 x 10 (sprint pace, high knees)

Love it!! Bring on the cardio!!!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont use the word cardio unless client is a health freak, i use the word activity..

just gotta find something not hateful to the individual..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, whatever you wanna call it, it's got a better chance of working than anything else so far!!

Still got it in the ear though...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Who knows eh M?! I'm sure it's probably something to do with me having enough going on in my life already without skipping eating into what little evening time we get together.

Tbh, I'll be doing my best to get it out the way first thing if the kids let me!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pre-breakie HIIT-skip: 100 x 10


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Are u cutting dorse? Or do u try stay lean or yr mate?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just trying to make lean gains dude. Was hoping to do it without cardio tbh but could do with dropping 2-3% bf at mo as hovering around 14.5-15% still.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm glad you have found some cardio that you like, just stick at it now.

I for one will never understand the human body. I have more than double my calories and lost 3lb this week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

roadrunner1 said:


> I'm glad you have found some cardio that you like, just stick at it now.
> 
> I for one will never understand the human body. I have more than double my calories and lost 3lb this week.


i know ive suggested it before dude, but stress can rip weight of me..

i put on 12 pounds in 6 weeks when i tried trt for the first time specifically for stress..

i`d been that stressed cortisol or whatver it was was burning off so many of the calories i was forcing down but, i was locked at 11"4, on a diet that stress free had me on 12"3 with absolutely no chnage in any other factors..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained back on Sat morning but left deads out as squatted with Cal on Thurs then knew i'd be doing legs again on Mon:

WG pull-ups: 8 x 3 @ BW

BB row: 3 x 10 @ 60

CG pull-down: 3 x 10 @ 55

Plate shrugs: 3 x 10 @ 20 (super slow neg)

EZ curl: 3 x 10 @ 25

15 min HIIT rower

Solid session, felt good stripping a few weights back to achieve 10 reps with good form. Really concentrated on breathing too.

Then hit legs last night:

BB squat: 5 @ 60 / 5 @ 80 / 2 x 10 @ 100 wide stance / 2 x 10 @ 85 shoulder width

Standing CR: 10 / 10 / 7 > 4 > 3 (no idea of weight)

SS

Lying curls: 15 @ 30 / 10 @ 30 / 13 @ 25

DB lunge (alt leg): 10 @ 11 / 10 @ 13.5 x 2

15 min incline walk

Had my latest update from Neil last night and he wants to switch things up a bit and flick me over to some DC style training which I was doing a few months back. I must admit it wasn't what I was expecting as after seeing Cal last week i'd kinda got my head back into 3x10 with incremental progression but perhaps a shock to the system is needed after a bit of a messy period.

So, new routine is supposed to look like this:

*Day 1* - Back, shoulders & bi's

Curl grip chins

Seat machine row

High pulls

Smith press behind neck

Drag curl

*Day 2* - legs, chest & tri's

Leg press

Romainian deadlift

Incl DB fly/press

Dips

Crunches or leg raise

For each exercise do 2-3 warm-up sets where you concentrate on nailing the technique and getting the "feel" of the movement, as well as acclimatising your body to the heavier stuff. Then hit 1 set DC style ie - as many reps to fail, 12-15 deep breaths then as many reps to fail again, then another 12-15 deep breaths then as many reps to fail again. Rep targets are going to be looking at 6-8 for first round 3-4 second then 1-2 last. Concentrate on getting the tension into the muscle and keep it off the joints as much as possible, and each week aim to do either a little more weight, a few more 'total' reps or both.

Now, I cant do press behind the neck due to my shoulder so i'll be speaking to him about that one and i'm guessing high pulls are pretty much upright rows which aggravate the same shoulder issue. My only other concerns are the loss of squats & standard deads but again, i'm sure there's a reason so it's something i'll speak to him about. Feel as though i'm about to leave my 'comfort zone' though....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad your back to it mate.

As you say it does look a bit of a funny routine, but as you say Neil will have is reasons. You just need to know what those reasons are for your own peace of mind.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds quite good I like the sound of it mate always keep the body guessing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lozza said:


> Sounds quite good I like the sound of it mate always keep the body guessing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unless youre talking about surprising your body with extra weight each week ive found the total opposite to be true..

by swapping things in and out on a weekly basis you lose track of progression and make it very hard to get past plateaus dude.

nobody swaps dead/squats or bench out.. :wink:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Where's the squats dude ??


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> unless youre talking about surprising your body with extra weight each week ive found the total opposite to be true..
> 
> by swapping things in and out on a weekly basis you lose track of progression and make it very hard to get past plateaus dude.
> 
> nobody swaps dead/squats or bench out.. :wink:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you seeing benefits from these changes in routines.?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> unless youre talking about surprising your body with extra weight each week ive found the total opposite to be true..
> 
> by swapping things in and out on a weekly basis you lose track of progression and make it very hard to get past plateaus dude.
> 
> nobody swaps dead/squats or bench out.. :wink:


 what i mean is that changing the style of exercises on a regular basis stops the body getting used to them, dont drop your main exercises but adapt them from time for a period then change them back or try something diff, as long as your are targeting the same muscles groups bud and perhaps at diff angles and diff weigh ranges the body wont get stale and will carry on adapting surely! i would not drop main compounds though, but perhaps i would for a small period if it meant leaving certain body parts out for a rest in order for them to grow ?

i agree though keeping track would be a problem and perhaps when you know what does works for you you would not change it anyway it would be daft


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't agree with this.

Muscle is muscle it reacts by weight training ( pressure being applied in different ways) its way to react is to tear and repair and grow (basic I know lol )

You could do all the variations of exercises in the world but your muscle wouldn't know any different it's just reacting to the weight/pressure of the exercise.

So when people say to change your routines every 6 weeks I personally think its ****** not only fob you get to properly cycle your poundages your changing routine just as your getting to intense weights on your current one.

As fleg said phil Heath hasn't changed his routine in years he just moved the exercises around from time to time.

Sorry for the essay lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Our bodies adapt very quickly to regular exercises mate and even though pressure applied under tension helps growth diff types of pressure at diff angles must play a part im not saying it works for everyone but for me i can feel the diffence in changing them around from time to time espcially when all smaller muscle group come into play,(ie Squats Make you grow over all)why? dave draper one of the early body builders was a big believer in this i think theres more to it than just muscles we are all individuals and react diffrently to volumes, intensity and drugs

Sorry dorse dont maen to hijack just interested thats all =-)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Of course mate we have different views.

Sorry Dorsal


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

one thing i do beleive is to get bigger you gotta lift heavier =-)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

lozza said:


> one thing i do beleive is to get bigger you gotta lift heavier =-)


100%.......! Loz


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Will post later when I've got more time.

30 mins swimming done.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes the routine does look odd, but Dorsey appears to have missed the imperative opening paragraph of my E-mail :-

"With the time limitations you have, and with not always being possible for you to get to the gym 3 x a week. I think it best if we focus a routine around just 2 days a week. That way you can avoid worrying about whether you'll get in or not etc"

If any of you have been following his journal, you will remember that this is the routine he initially followed, or a similar routine, and at that time he lost 18lbs of fat (approx) and gained 12lb muscle (approx), so it is a routine already known, and that has already brought results.

it focuses on a few select exercises (for time constraint reasons) and progressively adding a little weigh &/or reps per week. i.e- the basic principle of physiology, that of progressive overload (as Cal mentioned)

Also, for those following Dorseys thread for some time, will know that training partners are somewhat of a let down for him, so the exercises used are ones that can safely be done, without a spotter, so he doesn't have to worry about then turning up or not.

So, all in all, he will progress (as before) and get less stress at home due to "gym time". (added bonus!?)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think he`s gonna make better gains on 2x a week neil 

for a long time..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

so neil the big five and a few extra 

will be interested to see what youve choosen dorsey compared to cals workout,

as all same verables above effect my workouts!! But i try to plan if im doing two day or three day that week... not sure if the mixture is good or bad though.. although i still aim to improve weights/reps/sets each week!

Any ways good luck with new routine dorsey!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers for the reply Neil and for the email.

As he says, Neil's paid close attention to my journal since July/Aug last year as well as swapping many emails/pics etc so he's in a very good position to comment on the progression I have/haven't made.

The DC style of training DID work very well for me previously then after switching back to a more standard method progress does seem to have slowed. Now, there could be a million reasons for this but my lifestyle doesn't provide me with the time I need to try figuring them all out!

Admittedly, I was a little shocked at the proposed routine and workout style itself but there are two things on this board that we all preach constantly:

1) if it aint broke, don't try fixing it

2) there's more than one way to skin a cat

Now, if those two statements are true I shouldn't have too many issues reverting back to something that clearly worked for me previously? In my mind, perhaps i'd have liked to hit 3 x 10 for a while to re-affirm some PB's, cycle down to 6 reps to progress poundages once more THEN look to smash those gains home with some beyond failure training...BUT I think the most important thing is to keep faith beyond anything else so that's exactly what i'll be doing. It's pointless paying somebody for their advice when you don't intend to take it, especially when their advice has proved sound before and they've got the credentials to prove it.

I did have issues with dropping squats, bench and deads but the first two have been replaced with alternate exercises due to spot issues re the style of training and deads are kinda being covered via the high pulls and romanian deadlifts so i'm happy for now.

He has offered to re-jig the routine slightly in case I can make it back to the gym 3 days instead of my current 2 but I think i'll settle for 2 for the time being to see if I can grow from it. If I can then make an extra day i'll do some more cardio and perhaps a bit of ab work.

I'd also maybe like to up my cals at some point as weight has stalled but as I want to keep the gains as lean as poss I think it's important to get some CV under my belt first - we all know where I stand with CV after all!!

A very wise person once told me BB'ing is all about finding ones niche i.e. what works for them. Perhaps this is mine....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

apart from minor points its a good routine..

but you have interpret cycling your poundages/intensity correctly..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> but you have interpret cycling your poundages/intensity correctly..


Explain further....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

be specific cos i was thinking it had all clicked lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

> In my mind, perhaps i'd have liked to hit 3 x 10 for a while to re-affirm some PB's, cycle down to 6 reps and progress poundages once more THEN look to smash those gains home with some beyond failure training...


You agree with that part then?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes, but you dont need beyond failure training.

ie forced reps and negs etc

then restart an easy weight for 6 then add religeously each week.

you could make a spreadsheet lol and estimate very accurately when exactly you`d be lifting what :wink:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, so what you actually agree with is



> in my mind, perhaps i'd have liked to hit 3 x 10 for a while to re-affirm some PB's, cycle down to 6 reps and progress poundages once more


The DC training did work previously dude... Perhaps that brings out the kind of intensity I need to grow...

Oh and don't you be throwing spreadsheet jibes at me - i've seen what goes on in your 'hub' remember!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh but i purposely didnt include dc training..

depends what dc training means..

i could call aspects of how i train a bit dc lol

if pushed i`d say leave it out tho..

depends if weight goes on the bar each week.. it`d be the first thing i`d drop put it like that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i was actually serious about the spreadsheet 

you dont aquire a spreadsheet mentality by using one, however if you think spreadsheets are good in all aspects of life thats more worrying lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Spreadsheets rule, end of! Gotta love a formula eh??! 

A bit of HIIT-skip done, 100x10 with a few battle scares to prove it!!

View attachment 3659


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your supposed to skip not whip yourself with it !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you fluff up a semi for a backdrop on purpose?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Did you fluff up a semi for a backdrop on purpose?


Ha, rumbled...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

some people get like that with whipping


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks like a bit of bondage going on there.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

skip dont whip


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

fleg said:


> D-mans misses caught him with his fingers in the t bullets


Exactly what I thought! Naughty naughty dman!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nah, still firmly in the garage I'm afraid!

Someday though...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

someday soon methinks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre the third top poster on here bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

hes a posting dreadnought


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

With bugger all interesting to add though in reality...

Guess I'm just after board domination or something!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i thiink we should start the Nation of Domination...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> youre the third top poster on here bud


All mainly muscle related thankfully!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, hit day 1 of my new 2-day split last Thurs:

Curl grip chins: 8 @ BW x 2 / 5-3-1 @ 10

Seated row: 10 / 8 / 6 / 8-5-3 (no idea of weight)

High pulls: 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 30 / 10 @ 40 / 8-5-3 @ 50

Smith PBN: 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 30 / 8-5-3 @ 40 (+bar)

EZ curls: 10 @ 20 / 8 @ 25 / 6-4-2 @ 30

15 min HIIT rowing

Was more of a finding my feet session than anything else - can confirm I was very much breathing out of my rear after the high pulls though!!

Second part tonight: leg press, rom DL's, calves, inc DB press, dips.

If I can make it in 3 times a week i'll either hit some extra cardio & abs or perhaps even run the 2 days just over a slightly shorter period to see how I respond.

Holiday 8 wks on Thurs, just a shame I was in better shape 5 months ago!!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> So, hit day 1 of my new 2-day split last Thurs:
> 
> Curl grip chins: 8 @ BW x 2 / 5-3-1 @ 10
> 
> ...


Always difficult to find the correct weights in the 1st week or two. The important thing is that it works for you.

How long are you in the gym with that.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Including the quick bit of cardio and some brief stretching before & after it was an hour ten.

Yeah, first week is always a bit strange but still had a bloody good session. Looking forward to smashing it tonight, do like leg press!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest I always hated squats until the resent thread. I now know my knees were not behind my toes and i was using the balls of my feet too much. That has now been corrected and the weight is going up.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think it would be difficult to get the most out of squats with this type of training where as press is perfect. Poundages are down on where they were a month or so ago but my head nearly fell off all the same!

As much as I'm gutted to drop squats I'm a) intrigued to see what growth I can achieve from press alone and B) what it does for this whole knee pain issue I've been having lately as it's obviously much easier to ensure knees don't breach toes this way.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. As you say if you dont try it you'll never know.

I wish I could do them but cant afford to buy the equipment one of the downside of training from home.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Very true. I know some people get creative with their home equipment but making a leg press could prove a challenge!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

must say leg press should grow less muscle than a squat due to lack of involvement by the hips and back..

i say "should" in a non definitive way but it in theory its a less productive excercise.

less musculature involved, but neil had his reasons which seemed pertinent altho i cant quite remember what they are, on a pus note your lower back will get a rest..

stretching dorsey.. albeit briefly..

well done bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If you were just looking at quads though, do you think you could possibly grow more by shifting the extra poundages?

Started stretching before and after every session now along with a couple of mins on the Xtrainer too!! Boy means business now!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have basiCALly bought into the theory that for maximum hormone output, growth and fat burning potential you need to work as much musculature as possible to grow as well as you can..

pairing deads and leg press is an intersting option tho as back to back squats and deads arent really something your steriotypiCALly built for..

your still getting lots of hipwork via deads.

i cant see it being a magic difference maker with leg growth but as i rethink the option it certainly does have its pluses, even if its just back longevity..

certainly something i could toy with in future..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

If i'm being totally honest i'd much rather press over squat any day of the week for this particular style of training at least, somehow feel I can put more into it and of course there's the knees over toes issue. BUT...is it worth the trade-off of dropping such an important compound? Only time will tell I guess.

I struggle to get my head around Romanian deads actually being a form of deadlift - if you catch my drift. As they're mainly for the glute/ham area I feel I get more out of them with higher reps, lower weight & strict form where as with standard deads i'm obviously happy to smash away at whatever my body can manage knowing i'm hitting a zillion more muscle groups in the process.

Anyway, from last night:

*Week 2 - session 1*

Leg press: 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 120 / 5 @ 160 / 4 @ 200 / 8-4-2 @ 240

Rom DL: 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 / 7-3-1 @ 90

Standing CR: 8 / 8 / 7-4-2

Inc DB press: 8 @ 16 / 6 @ 21 / 4 @ 26 / 3 @ 28.5 / 7-2 @ 31

Dips: 6 @ BW / 6 @ 10 / 6-3-1 @ 20

15 min HIIT rowing

Again, finding my feet on a few weights but a good solid session all the same. Inc DB could've been better though, it's quite a tricky one to get right doing rest/pause without a spot. You're looking to go as heavy as poss to force out 6-8 but getting them back up for the second round leaves fcuk all in the tank to get a decent number of reps out...and the third RP is a total write-off. So, I either need to make sure i've got a spot handy or possibly look at switching from RP to a drop set hal;f way through - will play around with it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you can make sure youre breathing so hard you can barely speak at the end of each failure set you`ll do ok bud..

gonna be a few posts on aggression coming up lol..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Major aggression on the leg press dude, MAJOR!! Grrrr...!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imagine your bits are trapped in your zip lol...

thats the kind of ALIVE to aspire too

and avoids the A word lol

as i said in ramble last nite..

deads and lepress is actually a clever pairing..

done individually on separate days wouldnt be so productive tho..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, what's the A word????


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Aggression?


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Get in lol I was calling myself a Cnut last night as I got to rep 7 thinking this'll do find swearing at myself n don't be a ***** helps a lot agree on the aggression as it pushes u past psychological barriers such as this'll do and ah we'll il do extra next week etc


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man Chris. Shame you're not local, I'd happily come along to call you a c*nt if it helped!! 

30 mins swimming done.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Be a few volunteers mate lol! Seen any improvement with gym since doing cardio? Breathing etc?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry Chris, only just noticed your post. Erm....wouldn't say i've felt any real diff on that side yet but it's only been a week or two plus my fitness levels are reasonable anyway.

From last night:

*Week 2 - session 2*

Curl grip chins (shoulder width): 6 @ BW x 2 / 6-3-1 @ 10

Seated row: 10 / 8 / 6 / 8-4-2

High pulls: 10 @ 30 / 10 @ 40 / 8-4-3-1 @ 52.5

Smith PBN: 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 30 / 7-3-1 @ 45 / 5-2 @ 45

EZ curls: 10 @ 20 / 9-4-2 @ 30 / 8-3-2 @ 30

15 mins HIIT rowing


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 3740


Got mocked by the misses when this finally arrived yesterday. Said I'd a) look like a right cnut reading it in public and B) I'd never find the time anyway.

Well, little did she know I'd be up at 6am the next day getting my first few pages in!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

but i think a) is spot on


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, she might be right. Lying on my sun lounger by the pool with the kids, engrossed in a book with a near naked muscly dude on the cover!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it wasnt an epiphany like brawn was for me in fact the training ideas are very 80`s imo, but theres some interesting nuggets in there..


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think the basics of training has changed since day dot

I put it down to better drugs and a better understanding of diet!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

in many ways it hasnt frank..

brawn is an encyclopedia on many diff ways to train using methods that have been around from year dot..

blood and guts is one variation and the type of training is covered in brawn..

however and im sure others sliced readers will correct me but i`m sure it mentions training the whole body 2x in a week.

quote lee haney..

*i suggest a four day split, twice per week for each muscle group.*

thats just after warning about overtraining and how the young trainer will find it his biggest enemy. (page 54)

training ideas get rehashed all the time to make them exciting..

i only ever talk about methods to get somone big enuff in the first place and thats maybe why everyone thinks i say the same old sh1t everytime..

i never talk about finishing bodyparts off and shaping them unless its applicable, which usually, on here.. it aint..

i posted a linky in my journal the other week to some pdf on olde tyme training, mainly newspaper cuttings.. they couldve been at times written by mc robert, mr.yates or even andy chappel in places.. (no smoking, promotion of vigorous exercises over walking and good old poundage progression lol...

soz for the hijack dorsey


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> in many ways it hasnt frank..
> 
> brawn is an encyclopedia on many diff ways to train using methods that have been around from year dot..
> 
> ...


I read the PDF. Was good read.

Dorsey, how advanced is sliced? Would most of it be over my head??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I only got 2/3's of the way through chapter 1 before my 5 yr old got up. That bit was just about positive thinking, setting goals and just generally w*nking yourself off regularly! Will let you know once I've read some proper content...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers Dorsey!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Dorsey said:


> I only got 2/3's of the way through chapter 1 before my 5 yr old got up. That bit was just about positive thinking, setting goals and just generally w*nking yourself off regularly! Will let you know once I've read some proper content...


just remember to switch hands!

You dont want 1 arm ripped & muscular and the other skinny & fat! 

On a more serious note. The weight progressions you are using is perfect.

the whole routine is about constant improvement/progression, even if 1 week you get higher reps, you know, in your mind, that you can get more weight the next session!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, nice one dude!

Trained Sat AM for the third time last wk. Decided if I do manage to make it in 3 times in a week i'll use the extra day to focus on a few lagging bodyparts along with some CV & ab work.

So, it went like this:

Straight arm pull-downs: 20 / 10 / 8 / 5>5>5>13

Cable side raise: 15 @ 10 x 2

SS

Front plate raise: 10 @ 15 x 2

DB shrugs: 12 @ 26 x 3

SS

Seated row machine (right arm only): 13 @ 20 x 3 (mimics dumbbell row)

Ab work

15 min HIIT rower

Kept intensity high and rest periods short, was sweating like a b*tch before I even hit the rower! Finally feel like i've proper nailed shrug form. I know pain/doms aren't a great indicator but I can still feel them today 4 days later.

Supposed to be training again in a bit, need to double-check gym opening times though...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, there or there abouts mate, should have it completely ironed out by the end of the week i'd say. Holiday at the end of July though for 2 weeks which is likely to get in the way of progress but by then I should be in a position to decide if this style of training is something I want to persue/incorporate over the long term.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Week 3 - session 1*

Leg press: 10 @ 80 / 7 @ 120 / 5 @ 160 / 3 @ 200 / 1 @ 240 / 8-4-2 @ 245

Romanian deads: 15 @ 60 / 10 @ 70 / 8 @ 80 (decided not to apply DC method in favour of strict form)

Standing CR: 8 / 8 / 8-3-2

DB incline bench: 8 @ 21 / 6 @ 23.5 / 4 @ 26 / 2 @ 28.5 / 8-2 @ 31 > 2 @ 21 > 3 @ 13.5

Dips: 6 @ BW / 6 @ 10 / 7-2-1 @ 20 / 7 @ BW


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good going fella... I need to get a page from your 'dedication' book!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MichelleD said:


> What's a Romanian deadlift? Sounds interesting :biggrin:


Romanian Deadlift Exercise Guide and Video


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Romanian Deadlift Exercise Guide and Video


That's the variation I use when I deadlift on back day


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to do them a while back, they were my version of SLDL. I find you have to keep form super-strict though or it can end up turning into a good morning and become very harsh on the lower back.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I used to do them a while back, they were my version of SLDL. I find you have to keep form super-strict though or it can end up turning into a good morning and become very harsh on the lower back.


Yeah, I do them with slightly less poundage and go for 15-20 reps, takes the risk away of lower back injuries


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

With Romanian Deads, you wanna keep the back locked tight and squeeze from the glutes & hams.

If not doing then DC style, you could poss do then as Widowmaker set?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is that pretty much the same as DC but without racking it basically?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

HIIT skipping done

10 x 100 high-knee styleeeee


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is that like a 1000 skips there dorsal i bet that got the heart rate going bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Certainly does mate. I could manage more but it's a time issue as ever.

Dunno what I'll do in the winter though, the decking will be a tad slippy for some serious skipping!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Thurs:

*Week 3 - session 2*

Curl grip chins (shoulder width): 6 @ BW x 2 / 6-3-1 @ 10

T-bar rows: 8 @ 40 / 6 @ 50 / 2 @ 60 / 7-4-1 @ 65

High pulls: 10 @ 30 / 5 @ 40 / 2 @ 50 / 8-4-2 @ 55

Smith PBN: 10 @ 20 / 5 @ 30 / 1 @ 40 / 8-4-2 @ 45

EZ curls: 10 @ 20 / 10-5-3 @ 30 / 6-3-2 @ 35

15 mins HIIT rowing

...then an adhoc session from Sat AM:

*Week 3 - session 3*

Straight arm PD's: 10 @ 45 / 10 @ 50 / 10 @ 55 > 10 @ 40 > 10 @ 30

Side cable raise SS front plate raise x 2

DB shrug: 12 @ 26 x 3

SS

Seat 1 arm row (right only): 12 @ 20 x 3

Ab work

15 min HIIT rowing

Kept the intensity very high and rest periods short.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How you finding the routine mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loving it mate, really am. Doing various acclimatisation sets building up to one all-out nasty [email protected] set is a fcukin great feeling!!

It's something i'm spending a lot of time reading up on as i'm only really touching the surface at the mo. Got holiday at the end of July so when I get back it's full steam ahead hopefully.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to see your liking your new workout mate. It always makes it worthwhile when you look forward to it and get results.

Where you going on holls?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just to Majorca mate, Puerto Pollensa. Up until now we've always pretty much done something that we wanted to do (Dubai etc) but with the eldest being 5 now it's only fair we base it more around her so she's fully entertained. So, it's 2 weeks all inclusive with a kids club - job done.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Loving it mate, really am. Doing various acclimatisation sets building up to one all-out nasty [email protected] set is a fcukin great feeling!!
> 
> It's something i'm spending a lot of time reading up on as i'm only really touching the surface at the mo. Got holiday at the end of July so when I get back it's full steam ahead hopefully.


Is that similiar to blood and guts DY style ?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Just to Majorca mate, Puerto Pollensa. Up until now we've always pretty much done something that we wanted to do (Dubai etc) but with the eldest being 5 now it's only fair we base it more around her so she's fully entertained. So, it's 2 weeks all inclusive with a kids club - job done.


That sound like a nice holiday for you all as you say it's important to keep the kid entertained.

We always do the opposite, go to couples only resorts, the joys of not having kids.


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Just to Majorca mate, Puerto Pollensa. Up until now we've always pretty much done something that we wanted to do (Dubai etc) but with the eldest being 5 now it's only fair we base it more around her so she's fully entertained. So, it's 2 weeks all inclusive with a kids club - job done.


That's what I'll be looking at from now on mate as my boy is 5 also.

Like you say it's only fair.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

all that HIIT training stuff, you looking to chisel up? or this your normal cardio?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Holidays have got to be about them really now for a few yrs eh, cant exactly expect them to enjoy sitting round a quiet pool relaxing reading a good book...eyeing up the talent behind the glasses! Ha.

Jord - hmmm...it may have similarities intensity wise but not really the same no. Without going too far into it, it's basically a two day split trained 3 times a week (so the split itself is done 3 times over a 2 week period). It's all based on rest-pause and what are called 'widowmaker' sets, generally doing only one all out working set per exercise and only one exercise per body part.

It's big in the States by all accounts but hasn't been mentioned much on MC...apart from the odd bit Neil has added relating to my routine. I'm gonna try doing a big write-up on it at some point over the next month or two once i've nailed everything down.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> all that HIIT training stuff, you looking to chisel up? or this your normal cardio?


Just my normal cardio mate but yeah, looking to drop a touch more bf if I can. I struggle with time so 45 mins low impact 5 times a week isn't gonna happen for me. So, it's a quick blast on the rower post-WO and some home-skipping for the time being.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well done mate, dedication is spot on!! I know you have family, work n stuff - to still make a touch more time every session for cardio is fair play.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've just read up about the 'widow maker' routine, it looks pretty tough


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Holidays have got to be about them really now for a few yrs eh, cant exactly expect them to enjoy sitting round a quiet pool relaxing reading a good book...eyeing up the talent behind the glasses! Ha.
> 
> Jord - hmmm...it may have similarities intensity wise but not really the same no. Without going too far into it, it's basically a two day split trained 3 times a week (so the split itself is done 3 times over a 2 week period). It's all based on rest-pause and what are called 'widowmaker' sets, generally doing only one all out working set per exercise and only one exercise per body part.
> 
> It's big in the States by all accounts but hasn't been mentioned much on MC...apart from the odd bit Neil has added relating to my routine. I'm gonna try doing a big write-up on it at some point over the next month or two once i've nailed everything down.


Ah right ok. I was thinking you were doing a couple light warm upsets then one all out to failure ******* set lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It is Yanny - need to have a good ponder as to whether i'm ready for it all yet as it does preach constantly that you should've been lifting heavy for at least 3 yrs first.

Jord - yeah, that's pretty much what it is - is that was DY is too? Must admit, this is the first time i've done much research into anything so i'm a bit wet behind the ears still with the various techniques!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> It is Yanny - need to have a good ponder as to whether i'm ready for it all yet as it does preach constantly that you should've been lifting heavy for at least 3 yrs first.
> 
> Jord - yeah, that's pretty much what it is - is that was DY is too? Must admit, this is the first time i've done much research into anything so i'm a bit wet behind the ears still with the various techniques!


Take a look on YouTube dude. Dorian Yates blood and guts training. It's great for form check and tips aswell


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm too kind lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ta - i'll have a watch later. I think I have actually seen them before (Fleg did them for me) but cant quite remember everything...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Week 4 - session 1*

Leg press: 10 @ 80 / 7 @ 120 / 5 @ 160 / 3 @ 200 / 1 @ 240 / 8-3-1 @ 247.5

Rom DL: 15 @ 60 / 9 @ 80 / 15 @ 70 widowmaker (couldn't make it to 20!)

Seat CR: 2 x wu / 6-4-2 @ 30 (5 secs neg, 10-15 sec full stretch at bottom)

DB inc: 8 @ 23.5 / 4 @ 26 / 2 @ 28.5 / 10-3-1 @ 31

Dips: 6 @ BW / 6 @ 10 / 7-2-1 @ 20

10 min HIIT rowing


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Training in a couple of hrs, can't wait. Not been since Mon so gaggin to get in there for a big session!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good man, love it when that happens


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last Sat AM:

*Week 4 - session 2*

Curl grip pull-ups (shoulder width): 6 @ BW x 2 / 7-2-1 @ 10

Close-grip pulldowns: 10 @ 25 / 7 @ 45 / 5 @ 55 / 3 @ 60 / 1 @ 65 / 7-4-2 @ 70

High pulls: 10 @ 30 / 5 @ 40 / 3 @ 50 / 9-4-2 @ 55

Smith PBN: 10 @ 20 / 5 @ 30 / 2 @ 40 / 1 @ 45 / 9-4-1 @ 47.5 (+bar)

EZ curls: 10 @ 25 / 6 @ 30 / 6-3-2 @ 35

10 min HIIT rower


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Week 5 - session 1*

Leg press: 10 @ 80 / 7 @ 120 / 5 @ 160 / 2 @ 200 / 1 @ 240 / 6-2-1 @ 250

Romanian deads: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 18 @ 70 WM

Toe press: 2 x wu / 6-3-1 @ 80 (5 secs neg, 10-15 secs full stretch at bottom)

DB inc press: 10 @ 23.5 / 6 @ 26 / 3 @ 28.5 / 10-3-2 @ 31 (last rep spotted)

Dips: 6 @ BW x 2 / 6-2-1 @ 21.25

Knees have been playing me up a bit these last few days so probably shouldn't have tried to push poundages up on press. Not sure if it was my mental state or the slight reduction in carbs but it resulted in me dropping reps.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So you are on 2 day split now mate or 3?

From what I can see above you are doing legs/chest together? What about other day(s) ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2 day split but if I make it in a third time I do some ab/cv work along with a couple of isolations for lagging bodyparts.

Split is legs/chest/tri, back/shoulder/bi. I'm far from 'going through the motions' but i'm really using this short period to learn the ropes re DC training before setting myself up to start hitting it hard post holiday.

When I do it'll be a very specific 2 day split but run over 3 days a week (i.e. week one will be A-B-A and two B-A-B if you know what I mean) as well as incorporating some extreme stretching. The basics of it worked for me to a degree previously so I want to see where it takes me over a longer period.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From this morning:

*Week 5 - session 2*

Curl grip pull-ups (outer delt width): 6 @ BW x 2 / 7-2-2 @ 10

Seated row: 10 / 6 / 3 / 10-4-2

High pulls: 10 @ 30 / 5 @ 40 / 2 @ 50 / 9-4-3 @ 55

Smith PBN: 10 @ 20 / 5 @ 30 / 2 @ 40 / 1 @ 45 / 9-4-2 @ 50 (+bar) followed by 60 seconds extreme stretching

EZ curls: 10 @ 25 / 6 @ 30 / 7-3-2 @ 35 followed by 60 seconds extreme stretching

15 min HIIT rowing (30/30)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday:

*Week 6 - session 1*

All exercises followed by 60 seconds extreme stretching

Leg press: 10 @ 80 / 5 @ 120 / 3 @ 160 / 2 @ 200 / 1 @ 240 / 6-3-1 @ 250

Romanian deads: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 20 @ 70 WM

Seated CR: 2 x WU / 6-3-2 @ 30 (5 secs neg, 15 sec static hold/stretch at very bottom)

DB inc: 6 @ 26 / 3 @ 28.5 / 1 @ 31 / 8-2 @ 33.5 (couldn't even get the fcukers up for the third blast, even with the help of a spot!)

Dips: 6 @ BW / 6-2-1 @ 21.25

10 min HIIT rowing

Had to change calves back over to seated from leg press. I broke my foot a few yrs back and it didn't heel properly so flexibility/strength around the ball of my foot is an issue. I have to get it into a certain position to be able to take the weight but that meant my foot was slowly slipping down the press plate on the negative which could easily end in tears! Tried using the hack but the positioning of it doesn't really allow enough of a stretch at the bottom so back to seated I went. Might give press one final go next week (with shoes off perhaps) but if it doesn't work i'll just have to keep it as things are.

All in, a solid session and felt the benefits of the stretching for sure.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

adapt and overcome eh mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Whats with the 6,3,1 on DB incline. I have never understood that, how does 1 rep of the 31 benefit you? Are you just seeing if you feel ready to lift that weight or to go higher?

Explain please


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Progressive acclimatisation, preparing the body both physically and mentally. I'm simply working my way up to the heaviest weight I can lift for 6-8 reps. The last thing I want is to do a quick warm up with say 15's then delve straight into my working weight and go fcuk me, this is heavy!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Gotcha  !!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good numbers on the db incline press bud its all going in the right direction dont even think i could lift them 33.5s good going


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers Loz. Needed to get an extra rep or two out really but arms were like jelly!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday:

Each exercise is preceeded by 2-4 progressive warm-up sets and followed by some extreme stretching:

*Week 6 - session 2*

Curl grip pull-ups (shoulder width): 7-3-2 @ 10

Seated row: 10-4-3

High pulls: 6-3-2 @ 60

Smith PBN: 8-3-1 @ 55 (+ 15lb bar)

EZ curls: 6-2-1 @ 35 followed by a triple drop set of cable curls

15 mins HIIT rowing

That's me done till next week now. Looking forward to a wkd off, need to take a step back and sort out some family issues.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good going bud have a rest youve earned it bud i draw a lot from your workouts and it always spurs me on.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey, you gone into hiding now its July (picture time) ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Struggled to find my journal there for a minute...

So, back in the gym tonight after a couple of weeks off. It took a few minutes to get my bearings and strength was def off, most likely due to reduces carbs though than the break itself, so dropped a few poundages unfortunately.

Anyway, it went as follows:

Leg press: progressive wu's between 80-200 then 8-4-2 rest/pause @ 220

Leg ext SS with lying curls: 2 x 12

Toe press: warm up followed by 6-2-1 RP @ 80 (5 sec neg, 15 sec static hold/stretch at bottom)

DB inc press: progressive wu's between 21-28.5 followed by 10 @ 31 / 6 @ 31 > 7 @ 16 (+ 45 sec extreme stretching)

Dips: 6 @ BW x 2 / 6-2 @ 20 > 4 @ BW

Tri pushdowns: triple drop set - all to failure.

15 min HIIT rowing

Nice to be back. Only two weeks till hol so not interested in particularly adding reps/weight in that time, I'll just be happy to drop a touch of bf now diet's pretty much back on track as well as being able to grab a few lifting sessions. Once I'm back from hol i'll focus on a good cycle through to Dec.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

page 3 or 4? good to see you back


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to see you posting agian bud


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems a pretty good effort considering you've had a few weeks off.

Minimal strength loss, and even then, it'll come back quick!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

C'mon Dorsey ya lazy sod, wheres the updates/progress!??? :lol:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hes hiding its photo time soon =-)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tell me about it Neil. One session in three weeks is a b*tch for progress! Hoping to get in this wkd then once early in the wk before jetting off for a fortnight.

Lauren - no chance!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Finally managed to get in this morning. Haven't done deads in yonks so deviated from the normal routine to give them a run out.

Curl grip pull-ups (outer shoulder width): 8 @ BW x 2 / 10 @ BW

Partial deads: 8 @ 60 / 8 @ 80 / 8 @ 100 / 8 @ 120 / 8 @ 140

Then thought I'd try a few singles: 1 @ 160 / 1 @ 165...couldn't quite get 170 

BOR: 10 @ 60 x 3

Cable curls: 8 @ 50 x 2 / 8 @ 50 > 7 @ 35 > 9 @ 20

DB curl (atl arm): 8 @ 13.5 x 3

SS

DB hammers: 10 @ 11 x 2 / 10-7-5 @ 11

15 min HIIT rowing


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to see you back Dorsey. Very respectable deads and to say you have had a break from training, good job done.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude. Far from amazing obviously but it's a start if nothing else. Will try grabbing a chest/shoulder session before the holiday then gonna blast hell out of it again for 3-4 months before Xmas.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice deads big boy good going mate always like reading your journal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Do note they're PARTIAL deads guys, not got the flexibility to do justice to full ROM. I'd say they were about 2/3's up the shin.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Do note they're PARTIAL deads guys, not got the flexibility to do justice to full ROM. I'd say they were about 2/3's up the shin.


Still a decent weight mate and still putting a lot of stress through your core.

Great for growth!

Sent from my own little world


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah true and I guess progression rarely moves in straight lines over the long haul.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2 sessions in 4 weeks, shocking! Off on hols tomorrow for a fortnight and haven't even managed a quick chest/shoulders session before I go...even more shocking!

Not quite in the shape I'd hoped to be in but still looking better than I ever have previously so shouldn't grumble. Looking forward to absolutely no veg for two weeks now!!! 

Will be thinking of Team Drago as I tuck into some all-inclusive delights!! Mmmm...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Enjoy Mate the punishment will come when your back lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have fun dorse!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Have a good holiday Dorsey not too much free booze though.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers lads.

I'm not a big drinker these days RR so will be steering clear apart from the odd one. I'm more worried about the reaction I'll get tomorrow morning if the other half clocks 2kg of our allowance has been taken up by a tub of Pro-6!!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> 2 sessions in 4 weeks, shocking! Off on hols tomorrow for a fortnight and haven't even managed a quick chest/shoulders session before I go...even more shocking!
> 
> Not quite in the shape I'd hoped to be in but still looking better than I ever have previously so shouldn't grumble. Looking forward to absolutely no veg for two weeks now!!!
> 
> Will be thinking of Team Drago as I tuck into some all-inclusive delights!! Mmmm...


Still, doing a better job than me at present mate, haha, were all young (ish) lol I'll be back even stronger this time round


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo mate, set backs only make us stronger in the long run. Hope all's well with you anyway dude, good to see you're still with us.

Nine days into the holiday now, tan's coming on nicely and diet's not been too bad considering. My only vice is a bit of icecream, LOVE icecream! Tom, can I count that towards my 'good fats' do you reckon?

Only a quick log-on anyway, in the queue for tomorrrow's Kids Club so thought i'd use the time productively. Looking forward to getting back to training big time, feel like it's been ages since I had a good run at it. Bring on the next few months!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi mate, glad your enjoying your hols. Get the ice cream down ya and enjoy. Plenty of time to work it off when you get back.

If the tans good maybe you'll have some pervy holiday pics to post.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's funny you should say that because I did take a pic yesteray that I would possibly finally consider sharing with the group.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

July was pic time mate. What's so bad are you really a woman? Lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

For you big boy, I can be whatever you want me to be! ;-)

Pic will be up when I get chance...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao your too dirty Dorsey.

I got my mrs to get a body stocking on your recommendation.

What an amazing sight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol get the photo up i need a perv its been too long


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

YES Dorsey, treat us


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao your too dirty Dorsey.
> 
> I got my mrs to get a body stocking on your recommendation.
> 
> What an amazing sight


Fantastic bit of kit, very possibly my fav! Wonder if she brought it on holiday as it goes...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well I did start writing out a new thread for my pics the other day while relaxing on a sunlounger but my battery died before I could post it - we'll annoying!!

Landed back late last night so will get something sorted over the next day or so. Gutted to be back, nice to have Tapatalk again though!!

Diet was fairly solid while away, the tub of Pro-6 came in very handy but perhaps indulged in a few too many deserts in the closing days. Hitting gym Sun morning, can't bloody wait!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

FINALLY back in the gym yesterday morning, intensity was great but strength was waaaaaay down. Still, trained as hard as my body would allow so that's all that matters at this stage.

Decided to mix the routine up a little for the next few months to see where it takes me. Aiming to train 3 times a week but sometimes could end up only being twice depending on commitments. Gonna run chest, back & legs over 3 days, shoulders/traps & arms/abs over 2 and calves every session. Arms by the way will be bi & tri combined instead of splitting them up as seems to be the norm. So, it'll look something like this:

Day 1: Chest/shoulders/traps/calves

Day 2: Back/arms/abs/calves

Day 3: Legs/shoulders/traps/calves

Day 4: Chest/arms/abs/calves

Day 5: Back/shoulders/traps/calves

Day 6: Legs/arms/abs/calves

Keeping the intensity high and going beyond failure seems to work for me so i'll be doing lots of drop sets, DC style rest/pause, supersets and even the odd monster set as well as plenty of extreme stretching. I'll stick to 3 x 8-10 in places but when it comes to the RP stuff it might be a case of just doing 1 or 2 working sets depending on preceding exercises (I wont bother listing any progressive warm-up weights as I have done before). I'm basically just going to go with the flow and try listening to my body a little.

Anyway, yesterday went as follows:

*Week 1 - chest/shoulders/traps/calves*

BB decline press: 10 @ 70 / 10 @ 75 / 10 @ 80 > 8 @ 60 > 12 @ 40

Inc machine press: 10 @ 40 / 9-4-1 @ 40 (couldn't get on an incline bench anywhere)

DB shoulder press: 10 @ 18.5 / 7 @ 18.5 / 7 @ 18.5 > 3 @ 13.5 > 3 @ 8.5 (was MASSIVELY shocked at lack of strength!)

Smith PBN: 5-2-1 @ 40

Cable side raise: 2 x 10

SS

Front plate raise: 2 x 10 @ 15

Smith shrug: 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 90 / 9 @ 100 > 8 @ 80 > 15 @ 50

Toe press: 16 @ 80 / 15 @ 80 / 15 @ 80

Just need to get diet sorted now as cals need increasing from where I was previously. Looking forward to seeing what I can do over this coming period...

Oh and i'll be doing ZERO cardio!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

YOu are gonna HURT some for the next few weeks!!

:lol:

Teach you to miss training!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It wont happen again boss!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Week 1 - back/arms/abs/calves*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 6 @ BW

Seat row: 10 / 10 / 8 > 5 > 8

BOR: 8 @ 60 / 10 @ 50 / 9 @ 52.5

DB rev fly: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 12 / 8 @ 12 > 5 @ 10 > 5 @ 8

DB curl (alt arm): 10 @ 12 / 10 @ 14 / 8 @ 15 > 5 @ 12

SS

DB cross body hammers: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10 / 8 @ 10

Tri pushdowns: 10 / 10 / 10 > 10 > 17

SS

Leg raises: 15 / 15 / 10

DB overhead tri ext: 8 @ 24 x 3

Seated CR: 16 @ 40 / 15 @ 40 / 13 @ 40

SS

Machine crunch: 20 @ 40 / 15 @ 40 / 15 @ 40

Moved to a new gym last night. It's a bit smaller than I expected and doesn't have as much of everything but what it has got is of a much better quality (i.e. it's not constantly broken!). The plan was to have a big rack-pull session but I couldn't get near the rack so had to sack that idea off as was pushed for time.

As per last session, intensity was great but strength was miles off - hopefully the old muscle memory thingy will kick in before too long, dropping under 60 for BOR was a bit of an ego destroyer!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your sessions must take ages mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tbh I think it looks more than it is dude, the supersets and drops speed things up no end and i'm only taking 60 secs rest between sets. I was done in 65 mins last night and that's with stretching and a quick chat with someone I bumped into from my old place.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well after a year of training I THINK I've finally managed to find myself a regular training partner!

Starting tomorrow night, legs etc. Just need to design a routine to completely write him off now!! Ha.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great new! whats a training partner?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, you'd have to figure out what a gym is first mate!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

East tiger i joined one and had three sessions, there was a lot of flexing and machine hoggers


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Week 1 - Legs/shoulders/traps*

BB squat: 10 @ 100 / 10 @ 80 x 2

Leg press: 10 @ 160 / 8-4-2 @ 180

Seat CR: 15 @ 40 / 12 @ 40 / 14 @ 30

SS

Toe press: 7 @ 80 / 10 @ 60 / 12 @ 40

Leg ext: 15 / 10

SS

Curls: 15 / 9

DB shoulder press: 10 @ 20 / 10 @ 22.5 / 7 @ 22.5 > 4 @ 14 > 3 @ 8

Smith PBN: 7-3-1 @ 40 (+bar)

DB side raise: 10 @ 10 x 2

SS

Front plate raise: 10 @ 15 x 2

Smith shrug: 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 80 / 9 @ 70 (+bar)

Didn't hit legs quite has hard as i'd planned on that other thread I created yesterday but feeling it all the same. I haven't squatted since May and boy could I tell! Back in March I was hitting 130+ for reps, last night 10 @ 100 was a major struggle so had to drop back! Moved over onto press afterwards where i'd normally manage about 240-50 (maybe not after squats) and had to drop that right back too - although the machine was very sticky, felt like the resistance from it alone was the best part of 100kg!

The whole session took about 75 mins which is a little longer than i'd like but it was the first one with my new partner so we'll see how it goes and will adapt accordingly.

Next session Sun AM, chest/arms/abs/calves.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just about to say I thought you pushed more than that with the old pegs... You not trained them for a while?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The thing with legs is and what I love the most about them is

they progress back to where they were really quickly.

Only a 30kg drop in 4months ain't that bad you could be

back at 130kg in a matter of wks!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah normally much more but the press machine was really strange mate (moved gym), even one of the regulars warned me to think twice about using it so who knows. I dropped squats back in May in favour of some rest/pause press work which was going fairly well - it's just a git being back to such low numbers now i'm doing them again. I was giving my knees a rest too but it hasn't helped, i'll be surprised if I see out the yr without one going pop. Really must call the doc...

I hope you're right about the bounce back Brock, I felt quite embarrassed in all honesty. At 130 I started to question my form a bit so getting back to say 100-110 and building solidly from there is my immediate aim.

Haven't been able to get hold of my new training partner all morning to see how he's feeling, hope his head hasn't fallen off!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strap your knees up if doing leg extensons and squats dorse if you feel the pressure on them, i feel pressure on mine when doing leg extensions its why i keep the weight quite low i can really feel it, a good safety precaution you dont want trouble with knees


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Strap your knees up if doing leg extensons and squats dorse if you feel the pressure on them, i feel pressure on mine when doing leg extensions its why i keep the weight quite low i can really feel it, a good safety precaution you dont want trouble with knees


Yeah RR did say to do that a while back just never got round to sorting anything. In all honesty though, I know there's something majorly wrong with them - i'd say i'm 90% sure they'll need operating on one way or another (although i've got no idea what's wrong with them, cartilage perhaps). They're just constantly on fire, even sitting in front of the telly at night. Just waiting to here that dreaded pop one day soon!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mate that avatar keeps reminding me of poncherello in chips


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, he must of been a right dude too


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Looking good mate u been using ronseal On ur body?!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why, cuz I do exactly what it says on the tin?!


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

That's the one mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From early doors:

*Week 2 - chest/arms/abs/calves*

BB decline: 10 @ 75 / 8 @ 77.5 / 8 @ 75 > 8 @ 50

DB incline: 8 @ 27.5 / 6-3-1 @ 27.5

DB flat fly: 10 @ 12 / 10 @ 14

SS

Press-up (feet up): 10 / 10

Dips: 10 @ BW / 8 @ 10 x 2

DB curls (alt arm): 10 @ 14 / 10 @ 14 / 6 @ 14

GS

DB cross body hammers: 10 @ 10 / 10 @ 10 / 8 @ 10

GS

Tri pushdowns: 10 / 10 / 8

Decline crunch: 15 x 3

SS

Front plank x 3

Seated CR: 15 @ 40 / 12 @ 40 / 14 @ 30

SS

Toe press: 12 @ 60 / 9 @ 60 / 10 @ 40

Numbers were still poor but another intense session - although I'm questioning my move to this new gym. The equip is of a much better quality but there's less of it and there's a few bits pivotal to my routine I'm not happy with (decline bench, dip station, height of bar for rack pulls...) Feel like I'm possibly having to compromise too much for the sake of not grumbling when the cables are broken now & again or whatever. We'll see....

Oh and second session in saw my training partner failing to turn up!! Cnut!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good going, but with that work load i wouldn't turn up.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is all the ab work paying off Dorse?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've never really done much consistently tbh, tend to go through phases. I'm eating PLENTY again right now though so I doubt I'll be seeing any definition in that dept again for at least another 6 months!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you ever toyed with the concept of one all out set?? i.e. with deads for example hit the max weight you can for 10 x 3..with allot of rest, with no other back exercises??

I get dom's in all my back upper and lower...! Although i do added in other exercises sometimes to back.

Just what your reason for allot of load?? surely it would be diluting the max weight you could do on each muscle group. Just intrigued. Is this workout suggested by Neil?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The vol is higher than normal but would it look slightly more do'able if I wrote it out like this:

Decline bench x 3

Incline x 2

Flyes x 2 with press-ups

Dips x 2

Curls x 3

Hammers x 3

Pushdowns x 3

Calves and ab work

I think how I lay it out in anal detail makes it look a BIT worse than it is.

I have however worked with one all-out working set (done rest/pause style) for about 4-5 months of the past year with reasonable success. I'm still planning on incorporating it in places but want to see where upping the vol/intensity takes me for a while. I've designed this split myself, not saying it's perfect but it's for me to play around with and see what does/doesn't work. I'm sure i'll make certain tweaks over the coming weeks but the plan is to run with it until the end of the year to gauge progress. I'll always do my big lifts first & second though to avoid too much dilution.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

New use for the 6-Pack bag: the ice thingy's are great for aches and pains! Had my left shoulder strapped up all night after re-introducing lat raises last week - looks like they'll be getting dropped again, for good this time most likely.

You'd think I'd learn...

Shoulders tomorrow though


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Why oh why did I think I was super human enough to train shoulders the night after having it iced up?! Had to cut the session short, can barely change gear I'm in that much pain.

Lesson well and truly learned!

Anyone know how much it costs to get an MRI done?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your continuing problem mate.

As for the MRI, 10 years ago they where around £800.00

The thing the fecked me of was the waiting time on the NHS was about 6 months. But private you can use the same machine almost immediately if you are willing to pay.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the underlying problem with your shoulder Dorsey?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Never had it looked at although I would hazard a guess at rotator cuff issues most likely brought on in my youth from poor chest/shoulder form without ever training anything else. Something just doesn't sit right in there, I can feel it.

Upright rows are impossible (not done them in yrs) and lat raises seem to bring it on as I only brought them back in last wk after a long break and it's started again straight away. Shoulder press doesn't seem to cause a prob (except for 'hurling' them up there to begin with) but I do sometimes get a bit of a bareable niggle from bench.

Can't be done with the NHS waiting queue but the likes of £800 is too much for me these days. Think I'll be making some calls first thing.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like its £200-250 per region but I presume that's just the scan itself and not any form of consultation not to mention potential treatment.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, from tonight (with no training partner again):

*Week 2 - back/shoulders/traps/calves*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 7 @ BW

Rack pulls: 10 @ 100 / 10 @ 130 / 8 @ 140 / 6 @ 145

BOR: 10 @ 55 / 8 @ 55 / 10 @ 50

DB shoulder press: 10 @ 20 then game over when trying to get the 22.5's up even with help

Know I probably should've left there and then but was sooooo fcukin annoyed I needed to do something at least!

DB shrugs: 10 @ 24 x 3

Seated CR x 3

SS

Toe press x 3

Walked out pretty much in agony, would say that's the worse it's been in all the yrs I've had it. Nipped round the corner to grab 5kg of chicken from my butchers house and could barely pick it up using the bad side.

Just had a soak and popped a couple of pills which seem to have eased it up a bit. Salmon and big ass prawns for dinner then an ice pack for desert!

First time I'd done rack pulls at this gym by the way, had no belt and had to do them off a box to get the height right which felt kinda weird. Defo not feeling the new place, I'm paid up for a month so I'll hang around for a bit before most likely switching back to the old gaff.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Never had it looked at although I would hazard a guess at rotator cuff issues most likely brought on in my youth from poor chest/shoulder form without ever training anything else. Something just doesn't sit right in there, I can feel it.
> 
> Upright rows are impossible (not done them in yrs) and lat raises seem to bring it on as I only brought them back in last wk after a long break and it's started again straight away. Shoulder press doesn't seem to cause a prob (except for 'hurling' them up there to begin with) but I do sometimes get a bit of a bareable niggle from bench.
> 
> Can't be done with the NHS waiting queue but the likes of £800 is too much for me these days. Think I'll be making some calls first thing.


See if you can find a sports therapist in your area mate.

They might be able to diagnose and offer treatment for an injury like yours.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, you're probably right. I was just thinking of getting it done then hitting whoever with all the info so there's no risk of getting the diagnoses wrong or wasting months on mickey mouse treatment.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs tonight, looks like my training partner will be turning up this time! Supposed to be doing arms & abs too but will have to see what my shoulder can manage. Might just train my right arm come to think of it, it's half an inch smaller anyway so could do with a head start! Booked in to see a sports therapist Mon afternoon which should be interesting.

Oh and switching gyms again most likely, going to the main BB one in my area. I usually like to stay off the beaten track a bit when I can to do my own thing but needs must. Hope they've got a trap bar, would be good to get the deads going fluently again.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Did you measure your guns the other day?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey, go and ask a physio to check your short bicep tendon.

I thought I'd done my rotator cuff after my physio treated me for it for months after getting injured 6 weeks out from my first Mr. Scotland comp.

4 years later a GOOD physio reached across the table in a restaurant after I told her about my problem and rolled her finger over the point where the short bicep tendon should insert with the delt and pec tendons and almost sent me through the roof with pain.

Seemingly the short bicep tendon injury and rotator cuff are very similar and one of the most common misdiagnoses made by physiotherapists.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well the chap I'm seeing on Mon has come very highly recommended so fingers crossed he'll pin point it straight away. Once he's said his piece, I'll show him your post and see if it changes his mind.

Did yours need operating on?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> Did you measure your guns the other day?


Totally forgot, will do tomorrow.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is this gonna end up like the "I'll put up a pic soon" saga


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, possibly yeah, it'll give me chance to add an inch or two


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, tried another new gym tonight but I'm still not convinced so gonna go back to my old place at the wkd before making a final decision.

Anyway, from earlier:

*Week 2 - legs/arms/abs*

Press: 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 120 / 10 @ 160 / 6 @ 200 / 10 @ 160 > 10 @ 120 > 10 @ 80

Front squat: 8 @ 50 x 3

SS

Lying curls: 12 @ 50 x 3

Seated CR: 10-15 @ 40 x 3

SS

Toe press: 10-15 @ 40 x 3

DB bi curls: 10 @ 12.5 x 3

SS

DB cross body hammers:10 @ 10 x 3

Tri pushdowns: 10 x 3 @ ?

Crunches: 15-20 @ BW x 3

SS

Front plank x 3

Planned on squatting first but couldn't get on the rack so had to settle for press. Hope strength picks back up soon, it's fairly shocking at the mo.

Arm work was right only because of left shoulder, even planks were a bit of an issue.

Quite looking forward to heading back to my old gym on Sat, it might be falling apart but it's what I know. Just need them to buy me a new trap bar!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, after trying a couple of new gyms over the past week or two I went back to my old place this morning to compare all three...and would you believe it...they've FINALLY replaced the broken trap-bar after about five months! So decision made, the place might be a bit rickerty but it's got everything I need so I'm staying put!

Trained chest/shoulders/traps/calves but had to take the poundages very easy because of my shoulder. I won't bother listing weights but it went pretty much as follows:

*Week 3 - chest/shoulders/traps/calves*

BB decline x 3 (last one drop set)

DB inc x 3

DB shoulder press x 3

Smiths PBN x 2 (second R/P)

DB shrug x 3

Giant set of Seated CR - Toe press - Standing tiptoes x 3

Can't wait to get back on my beloved trap bar next week!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

The belovered bar is reborn :cheer2:

Just take it easy on that shoulder.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's so hard isn't it mate, will be absolutely gutted if the physio tells me not to train or something like that.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Numbers please dorsey, I like to compare


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I didn't even record them tbh Ben, just kept it relatively low with reps high in the hope of keeping as much pressure off the shoulder as poss.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, first ever physio appt tomorrow after having a recurring shoulder injury for the past 7-10 yrs. If it is rotator cuff related a quick bit of googling tells me it's either tendinitis, a tear or impingement. I'm hoping it's not a tear and given it's been on/off for such a period it's probably unlikely. My money's on impingement which occurs when one or more muscle is pinched against the shoulder blade, typically as a result of prolonged muscle imbalance that leads to postural defects...sounds right up my street that one!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

What's actually bothering you?A few weeks back I was crippled with pain but simply stopped doing the move that hurt me,hada decent massage,lowered the weight right down on the move that caused pain,strict form, loads of reps and I'm ok.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe rotary cuff injury can also be a build up of bone on the ball that restricts the movement withing the socket.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, first session done...the guy's a brute (ex competitor, once broken the world bench record of 250kg+ at 15 odd stone or something like that!) and takes no prisoners with the 'massage'!! It's not rotator cuff anyway which is great news, just severe inflammation of the brachial thingy or whatever. Booked in again next week to see where we are with all. Won't train for a couple of days now, back Thurs then will attempt an extremely light high rep chest/shoulder session before I next see him, just to get some blood flowing into the area and to see what/if any pain occurs.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From earlier:

*Week 3 - back/arms/calves*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 7 @ BW

Trap-bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 8 @ 115 / 8 @ 135 / 6 @ 155

BOR: 10 @ 50 / 10 @ 60 / 9-2 @ 60

Giant set of standing curls - cross body hammers - tri pushdowns (all 3 x 8)

Preacher hammers SS seated dip machine (both 3 x 8)

Giant set of seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes x 3

Arm work was done right side only to rest left shoulder for another few days before I risk putting any weight on it. Legs Sat then chest/shoulders Mon (low weight, high reps).


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad to see you are being sensible whilst still having a good workout. many others would give in till the should healed.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Been there, done that. Need to give it a chance this time or i'll never shift it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Deads bud


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trap bar remember though Loz so slightly reduced ROM. Only just started back on them so immediate goal is to get back to 160-170 where I was 4-5 months ago. I seem to remember hoping to hit 200 this year, think i'll be putting that back 12 months now!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

your still shifting that weight upward mate good work


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From this morning:

*Week 3 - Legs/abs*

BB squats: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 90 / 10 @ 100 / 7 @ 110

Press: 8 @ 160 / 8-3-1 @ 200

Front squat: 10 @ 50 x 2

SS

Lying curls: 8 @ 40 x 2 (pin was stuck so couldn't drop weight!!)

3 x giant sets of: single leg toe press - seated CR - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform (feel the burn b1tch!)

Decline crunch SS front plank x 3

Knees still playing up big time (I WILL call the doc at some point!) but strength on squats felt much better, coming back slowly but surely...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained chest, shoulders and calves tonight. In with the sports therapist again on Thurs to work on the shoulder so kept everything light with reps in the 20-30 range. Went as follows:

*Week 4 - chest/shoulders/traps/calves*

DB incline x 3

BB decline x 3

BB mil press x 4

Smiths PBN x 2

90• 'Parky' face rows x 2

DB seated shrugs x 3

3 x giant sets of: seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform

No real niggles, hoping to train again Thurs night but will see how the 'massage' goes during the day first.

Oh and for anyone who's never tried seated shrugs before...do them!! Really isolates the traps in a big way.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Had the shoulder massaged again this afternoon, if that's what you can call it. I'll repeat again...the guy's a brute!!

Anyway, was supposed to be training back & arms tonight but been told to rest up for a day or two so it's been put back to Sat AM. I'm determined to get it sorted once and for all now so it's time to do as I'm told.

Ordered a large Animal Pak today after reading a post from Doug last wk. Never taken any form of multivitamin before so I'm intrigued to see if I notice any benefits.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm glad you mentioned them, I forgot to take the fkn things again this morning!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was surprised UK Supps didn't stock them to be honest?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

How much are they bud and will be interesting to see jf they give you a boost

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just under 30 sheets for a tub of 44 'paks' I think. Planning on doing 1 every morning and an extra 1 on training days so with 3 sessions a week it should last about a month.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

27.99 on the animal website ingredients look comprehensive

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You're right, just saw it in dollars on there originally so wasn't sure you could order direct to UK. Did mine via Amazon for £28.50 inc postage.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

animalpak.co.uk you can order direct from them and get it within a day or so, might give it a whirl too


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Week 4 - back/arms/calves*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 7 + 1 neg @ BW (attempted 2nd neg but think I went too slow on the first!)

Trap bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 8 @ 115 / 8 @ 135 / 7 @ 155 (saw stars but felt strong)

BOR: 3 x 10 @ 60

3 giant sets of DB curls (10 @ 13.5) - DB hammers (10 @ 11) - tri pushdowns (10 @ ?)

Reverse pushdowns: 2 x 10

3 giant sets of seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform (all 12-15 reps)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The eagle has landed!!

View attachment 4439


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mines due Thursday had to put back delivery will be interesting to see of it makes any difference over a few weeks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

There's some serious horse tranquilisers involved dude!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Read the ingredients and noticed no boron either ? And don't specify what type of magnesium used ? So I may still use my reflex Zinc matrix alongside lol get em down ya this ain't wine tasting as the saying goes

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Read the ingredients and noticed no boron either ? And don't specify what type of magnesium used ? So I may still use my reflex Zinc matrix alongside lol get em down ya this ain't wine tasting as the saying goes


No idea on that one Loz. They're hard work getting down, you'll need the best part of a litre of water i'd say. Turns your p*ss illuminous yellow too, thought I was Luke Skywalker during the night!

Trained last night, solid session and shoulder held out well. Went as follows:

*Week 4 - legs/shoulders/traps*

BB squats: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 8 @ 110 > 10 @ 60

Press: 10 @ 160 / 8-2-1 @ 200

3 monster sets of: lying curls (35) - seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform

DB shoulder press: 2 x WU / 10 @ 21 / 8 @ 23.5 / 6 @ 23.5 > 4 @ 13.5 (fcuked by this point!)

Smith PBN: 8 @ 40 / 8-2-1 @ 40 (+bar)

DB seated shrugs: 10 @ 26 x 3


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice going mate especially impressed with these. With a should injury as well.

DB shoulder press: 2 x WU / 10 @ 21 / 8 @ 23.5 / 6 @ 23.5 > 4 @ 13.5


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude. I've got a spot now so I get him to pass me the DB up on my bad side instead of flinging it up myself as that always seems to trigger it off, that and lat raises especially. I was just totally fcuked by the time I got to shoulders so reps suffered, can now FINALLY understand why Neil always said don't pair anything with legs!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's good advice from Neil. My leg day is just leg and i find it the hardest day of them all.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I struggle to drive home after legs let alone do another 30mins of shoulders!

Craziness


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I can manage both but running is a killer afterwards @dorse it's a fine art getting them DBS up mate with tweaking anything

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

MEGA chest/arms session tonight, having a partner is really pushing the intensity through the roof! Already looking forward to blasting out some deads on Sat. Got a good feeling about this training cycle, should get a great run-in to Xmas now!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's that time again:

View attachment 4447


Animal Pak, 2 Extreme Kr-Evo and 4 cod liver oil.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is that daily?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Every morning Ben. That big one on the right is the same length as Kr-Evo but double the height! (as as the next few come to think of it, tough going) I'm actually having two paks on training days for now, the first with breakfast and the other half an hour before I train. It might just be a placebo effect but I felt mega fresh and up for it going into last nights session.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

One pack is enough for me with added Krealk and omegas in the morning that's one big brown pill ain't it lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So, from last night:

*Week 5 - chest/arms/abs*

BB decline: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 7 @ 90 / 9 @ 80 > 7 @ 60

DB incline: 8 @ 28.5 / 7 @ 26 / 9 @ 23.5 > 6 @ 13.5

DB flat fly: 2 x 10 @ 13.5 SS press-ups + 60 seconds extreme stretching to finish

3 x giant sets of EZ drag curls - DB hammers - bench dips

2 x giant sets of decline crunches - front plank - hanging knee raises

Bring on deadlift Saturday!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

WTF are they all? Is that the animal pack thing?

What are the supposed benefits of them?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Let's hope he doesn't cough while taking them or else someone's gonna get shot

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

185kg trap bar deadlift - get in there my san!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done bud bet that was a struggle


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers mate, will write WO up tomorrow. Did 175 for 1 then went onto BOR, did two sets and thought I ain't having this so slapped my belt back on, added a couple of 5's to the TB and went for it. Form wasn't amazing but felt great for the ego! Slammed the fcuker straight down and supersetted it with my final set of BOR! Straight into shoulders afterwards but was zapped so strength was miles off.

Wonder if I could still hit the magic 200 by Xmas... Oh I think I snapped the bar actually so maybe not, took them 4 months to fix it last time!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday:

*Week 5 - back/shoulders/calves*

Wide grip pull-ups: 3 x 8 @ BW + 2 negs

TB deads: 10 @ 75 / 10 @ 115 / 8 @ 155 / 1 @ 175 / 1 @ 185 PB

BOR: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 62.5 x 2

DB shoulder press: 8 @ 26 / 7 @ 23.5 / 5 @ 21 (running on empty by this stage!)

Smith PBN: 10 @ 40 / 7-2-1 @ 45

2 giant sets of seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform

Felt a slight niggle in the shoulder yesterday so gonna rest it for the week then have a shoulder-only session as not getting the most out it when doing them with the likes of chest or back.

Good session though,strength's slowly creeping back up.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Not the bar again your too strong for it mate. Good numbers especially on the DB shoulder press with an injury as well.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tell me about it mate. If I know my gym it'll go missing for ages again now and if/when it does return all they will have done is welded it like last time...so it'll break again. Gonna get my arse on eBay to see what's knocking about, might even pay for it myself if I really have to as determined not to let this send me off track again.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night, was pushed for time so trained legs on their own:

*Week 5 - legs*

BB squat: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 10 @ 100 / 8 @ 110 > 10 @ 60

Press: 2 x 20 @ 160

Extensions: 3 x 10-12 + 1 drop

3 monster sets of seated CR - toe press - tiptoes off raised platform - lying curls

Planned to try reverse hacks but couldn't for the life of me figure out how to do them on the machine we've got!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A couple of quick updates. From Thurs night:

*Week 6 - Chest/arms/abs*

BB decline: 10 @ 60 / 10 @ 80 / 8 @ 85 / 7 @ 87.5 > 7 @ 60

DB incline: 6 @ 31 / 6 @ 26 / 10 @ 23.5 > 6 @ 13.5 (eyes too big for my belly on the first set which had a knock-on effect)

Dips: 9 / 8 @ BW ss Flat flyes: 8 @ 13.5 x 2

3 giant sets of EZ drags curls - DB hammers - bench dips

Decline crunch SS front plank x 2

From this morning:

*Week 6 - Back*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 9 @ BW + 2 negs

Trap bar deads: 10 @ 75 / 8 @ 115 / 8 @ 155 x 2

BOR: 8 @ 62.5 / 10 @ 60 x 2

Seated row: 8 / 8-4-2

Straight arm pull-downs: 10 / 10 / 9

Hyperext: 20 @ BW x 2

Next session is Tues night, big shoulder session planned instead of pairing them with something else as usual.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

*(eyes too big for my belly on the first set which had a knock-on effect)*

I done the exact same thing today on my first chest session when doing flys, picked up heavier weight than I should of done and completely threw me of track but I had a little rest and restarted the exercise. Some real nice weights you're lifting. Good stuff. Now I gotta get back to that sort of level. I know I shouldn't but I feel a tad silly lifting my current weights knowing inside how much I used to lift, I think people are looking at me thinking "Is that all he can lift" . Think I'm just a bit of a paranoid c*nt at times, haha!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You know what mate, I don't think ppl are particularly interested in what others are doing/lifting in the gym. Well, not the ones worth their salt anyway.

And as for weight, except from an ego point of view, can you be sure it even matters? I mean, bench 100kg at normal pace or 60 super slow thus increasing tut? Might start a thread actually...


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You know what mate, I don't think ppl are particularly interested in what others are doing/lifting in the gym. Well, not the ones worth their salt anyway.
> 
> And as for weight, except from an ego point of view, can you be sure it even matters? I mean, bench 100kg at normal pace or 60 super slow thus increasing tut? Might start a thread actually...


can I be sure it even matters? I'm sorry I didn't understand that. Was it a rhetorical question?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Been a bit slow in updating this lately, couple of sessions to add:

*Shoulders/arms from 25th*

DB press: 8 @ 23.5 / 8 @ 23.5 / 5 @ 23.5

BB mil press: 6 @ 40 / 8 @ 35 / 7 @ 35 (4-6 second negs)

Smith PBN: 9 @ 40 / 8-2-1 @ 40

Seated DB shrug: 10 @ 26 x 3

SS

Parky's 90° rows: 10 @ 30 x 3

3 giant sets of DB alt curls (13.5) - DB hammers (13.5) - tri pushdowns

I was quite shocked at how poor DB press went, i've been hitting bigger numbers of late when doing shoulders AFTER the likes of back/chest so to me it didn't make sense - perhaps I just wasn't warmed up enough. Anyway, then we had:

*Back/abs from 27th*

Wide grip pull-ups: 8 / 8 / 9 + 3 negs @ BW

Seated close grip row: 10 / 9 > 6 > 8

Seated wide grip row: 10 / 10 > 7 > 7

Straight arm pulldowns: 10 x 3

Various ab work

Since then i've had to skip a couple of sessions. First was my son's 1st birthday so enough said and the second the misses was ill so decided to play the good husband for a change. To be honest i've been flat out in the office this last week anyway, had a 3.30am finish on Tues so taking a slight break wont have done me any harm at all. Back in tonight though for a good leg session.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

wow that was a late finish, I think I do well at 9.30pm. Sometimes you just need a break, anyway keep up the good work


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Solo effort Sat morn so decided to train clever, especially as i'm still receiving treatment for the shoulder. Really focused on slow controlled negs as well as feeling the squeeze at the top of the movement. Went as follows:

*Chest/shoulders*

BB decline: 15 @ 60 x 4

Incline machine: 9 @ 40 / 12 @ 30 x 3

Pec dec: 15 @ 37.5 / 12 @ 45 / 10 @ 45 / 13 @ 37.5

Shoulder press machine: 10 @ 40 / 12 @ 50 / 11 @ 50 / 8 @ 50

Smith PBN: 6 @ 40 / 8-4-1 @ 40

DB seated shrug: 10 @ 26 x 3

SS

90 degree rows: 10 @ 30 x 3


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought you had stopped training then I looked back and realized I'd missed you last post.

Your doing good mate especially with that shoulder injury. Speaking of which how is it feeling these days?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Getting there thanks RR. Just learning to listen to my body a little, not pushing out that extra half rep if I can feel pain or doing the specific exercises that seem to aggravate it. It's the side I sleep on so I doubt it'll ever go completely but hopefully it's manageable.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From last night:

*Legs*

Squats: 10 @ 60 x 4

SS

Press: 10 @ 120 x 4

Ext: 12 @ 30 x 3

SS

Lying curls: 12 @ 30 x 3

3 giant sets of seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform

Felt pretty sick afterwards, squats/press really took it out of me even though weight was relatively low compared to usual.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha embrace the nausea


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Embrace the pain too

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Trained back tonight. Was all set for a big deads session but still had major DOMs from legs and the right knee was playing me up during the warm up so decided against it. So, it ended up being:

*Back/arms*

Wide grip pull-ups: 4 x 8 @ BW + 2 negs

Close grip seated row: 10 / 10 > 9 > 10

Wide grip seated row: 10 / 10 > 9 > 10

Straight arm pulldowns: 10 / 8 / 10

Hyperext's: 15 @ BW x 2

3 giant sets of DB curls (10 @ 13.5) - DB hammers (10 @ 13.5) - tri pushdowns (10)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No spot again this morning so focused on the negative aspect over weight as I did last week. In comparison, I seem to have dropped a few reps but I'd say the time under tension was greater so that most likely explains it.

*Chest/shoulders*

BB decline: 15 / 15 / 12 / 10 @ 60

Inc mach press: 10 / 10 / 8 / 12 @ 30 (last set at usual speed)

Cable flye: 15 x 4

Dips: 10 @ BW x 2

Shoulder press mach: 10 @ 50 / 8 @ 50 / 8 @ 45 / 9 @ 40

Smith PBN: 6 @ 40 / 7-2 @ 40

Smith reverse shrug: 10 @ 80 x 3

SS

90 degree rows: 10 @ 30 x 3


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good to see your in the gym more these days.

What are you doing to these training partners mate, cant they take the pace.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers fella, I do what my life allows. Family and work will always take up the bulk so the best I'll ever mange for now is x3, 2 on a busy week.

Unfortunately, the lad I train with has got little dedication and willpower except when it comes to getting mad with it when he's been paid! I'm not fussed though, just wish he'd turn up on pressing days rather than the others when he's not needed anyway!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what you mean about the wife. I have the same problem with my diet. Sometime she goes a bit stir crazy living out here so she likes to go into town for lunch. The problem is I have to eat crap to keep her happy, Why cant they be more understanding lol. But has you say there is more to life than diet and weights (priorities come first).


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, i'm on the second page of journals after not updating for so long!

Don't really see the point in logging much at the mo, still training 2-3 times a week as per but trying a few different things to see if I can improve a few niggles (knees, shoulder/pec inflammation).

Hit legs last night, another good squat session on the smiths. Would you believe i've only got like 75kg or something on the bar? That's not far off HALF what I was doing 9 months ago using the oly! My form and ROM is the best it's ever been though and i'm getting little pain in my knees so i'll stick with it for the time being. Last night I was suppersetting 8 wide ish stance ATG (and I do mean PROPER ass to ground) with 6-8 close stance to try really blasting the quads. Moved onto press after that, using a diff machine for that too with a slightly higher foot position which again is working wonders for my knees. 3 sets of that, with that last being a superset with feet close together. Then finished off with 3 monster sets of seated calve raises, toes press, bodyweight tiptoes and lying hamstring curls. Job done, struggled to get down the stairs afterwards!

Chest and maybe some arms tomorrow morning. Been trying to lay off any heavy pressing of late (relatively speaking obviously) so not sure how to play it tomorrow yet as trying to keep the inflammation out of the delt/upper pec area. Options are to keep weight low and increase TUT or possibly leave pressing all together and focus on flyes, cables, pec dec. Or could maybe try pressing with a really wide grip and see what that does - decisions decisions. Wonder if a decent chest could be built without ever pressing...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you still bulking like a spider? I wouldnt worry about weight too much if the form and feelings there. Sort your shoulder/pec firstly most important then come back , dont make it worse do maint perhaps until it goes, is it just a strain?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had it for as long as I can remember in all honesty mate, didn't do any chest work last week and it's all but gone at the mo so i'll be interested to see how it feels after tomorrow. Massage Mon afternoon anyway so if anything does occur he'll get to work on it!

As for the bulk, if I breath in heavily I ALMOST look normal - getting a bit of a podge though I must admit!! Love it!! Ha.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong wi a bit of winter podge mate keep ya warm

Through the winter!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

My thoughts exactly Brock. Fireworks display at my daughter's school tonight, you know i'll be stocking up on the burgers!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

And hot dogs!?..maybe a couple toffee apples to?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do try and steer clear of sugary stuff as much as poss but yeah, a few hot dogs (very possibly cut up and placed on top of the burgers) will be getting demolished!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Aint seen this journal for a while.. keep up dorse.. I can never even get the ass near the ground on squats so good on ya


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I never could either mate but using the smiths has made a huge difference...for me anyway...


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Bimey Dorsey your journals incredibly popular, keep up the good work Hun! x


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Farrah said:


> Bimey Dorsey your journals incredibly popular, keep up the good work Hun! x


Thanks Farrah, shame the progress doesn't quite match the BS contained within it!

Trained back last night, solid session. Haven't really been recording the weights of late but it went as follows:

Wide grip pull-ups: 10 / 10 / 8 + 2 negs @ BW

Trap-bar deads: 8 x 4

T-bar rows: 10 x 3

Leverage high row: 10 x 3

Reverse cable fly: 12 x 3

Hyper-extensions: 15 x 2


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

You managing to train more often now?

Last I remember you were struggling to find time around every day life..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2-3 times a week mate, that's all it'll ever be for me. Wife, two kids and business come first - might occasionally grumble at that but in reality I wouldn't have it any other way.

Progress is slow ish but it's still there all the same and I enjoy it like hell which is the main thing. Diet is as solid as ever 5 days a week, slightly more relaxed over the wkd at the mo but i'll reign it in as/when needed.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Back to basics?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thought i'd mix it up a little!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chest & arms last night, shoulder/pec area has been feeling much better of late so decided to re-introduce some proper pressing:

BB flat bench: 8 x 3

Smiths incline: 8-10 x 3 (final set rest/paused)

Flat flyes: 10 x 3

Dips: 10 x 3

DB curls - DB hammers - tri pushdown: 8-10 x 3

Preacher curls - seated dip machine: 8-10 x 3


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs done:

Smith squats (wide stance SS with narrow): 8 x 3 on both

Press: 10 x 3

Seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes - lying curls: 10-12 x 3

Finished with abs and some right sided bi work to try bringing it up to speed with the left!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Legs done:
> 
> Smith squats (wide stance SS with narrow): 8 x 3 on both
> 
> ...


too much information :jerkit:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mark_star said:


> too much information :jerkit:


Ha I know...and in public too!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Back & shoulders last night:

Wide grip pull-ups: 3 x 10 @ BW (time to add some weight again)

T-bar row: 4 x 10

Leverage iso row: 3 x 10

Shoulder press mach: 4 x 8

Smiths PBN: 3 x 6-8

Seated DB shrugs: 3 x 10

SS

Rev cable fly: 3 x 10


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Chest/arms:

BB decline: 4 x 8-10 + 1 drop set

DB incline: 3 x 8-10

Pec dec: 3 x 10 + double drop set

DB curls - DB hammers - tri pushdowns: all 3 x 10

Dips: 3 x 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Get some numbers up Dorsey, what weight you pushing??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't really been lifting heavy (relatively speaking) of late or recording weights because of this shoulder/pec thing. Decline was about 90ish and on incline I worked up to 28.5's or 31's I think. Haven't been making progress in that dept, been trying to train clever instead.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back/shoulders* from Tues:

Wide grip pull-ups: 2 x 10 @ BW / 6 @ 10 > 4 @ BW

Trap bar deads: 4 x 8-10

T-bar rows: 3 x 10

Hammer strength shoulder press: 4 x 8

Smiths PBN: 2 x 8 (last set rest/pause)

Shrugs SS reverse cable fly x 3

*Chest/arms* from last night:

BB decline: 4 x 8

BB decline (negatives): 2 x 4 @ 100

DB inc: 3 x 8 (last set drop set)

Cable fly: 3 x 10-15

Giant set of DB curls - DB hammers - tri pushdown 3 x 8-10

Dips: 2 x 8-10 (second set weighted)

Preacher curls: 2 x 8


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can't sleep for sh*t so might as well update my back/shoulders session from earlier:

Wide grip pull-ups: 2 x 10 @ BW / 7 @ 10 > 4 @ BW

T-bar row: 4 x 10 @ 55 - 57.5

Wide grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Close grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Single arm leverage iso row: 3 x 10

Push press: 3 x 6-8

Smiths PBN: 3 x 8 @ 45 - 50 (last set rest/pause)

Rev cable fly: 3 x 15

SS

Smiths shrugs: 3 x 10


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

You still looking as beautiful as in your avi bud or even better, awaiting new pics old friend


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

About a stone heavier but still got a twinkle in my eye!

Might take some when I near the end of this bulk, Feb/March I expect.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> About a stone heavier but still got a twinkle in my eye!
> 
> Might take some when I near the end of this bulk, Feb/March I expect.


Good stuff, shall look forward to them Boss


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest/arms* from last night:

BB decline: 4 x 8-10 @ 60 - 90 / 3 @ 100 + 2 negs (PB)

DB incline: 3 x 8 + drop set

Low to high cable flyes: 3 x 12-15

SS

Press-ups: 3 x 10

3 giant sets of: DB curls - DB hammers - tri pushdowns

Dips: 2 x 10 (second set weighted)

EZ preacher: 3 x 10


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Dorsey,

So i am wondering, why bulk? why not just up the calories a bit and stay clean? I mean take the avi most on here would love those abs i know i would. I think i would rather have the abs all year round and take longer to gain the extra size? I am still learning so am wondering is there an advantage to the bulk slim bulk slim?

It just seems to me you work that hard then lose it then work hard to get it back lol are there larger gains to be had this way?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I completely agree and wouldn't call what I'm doing an all out traditional bulk, it's more lean ish but I've also decided to enjoy myself a little in the meantime for the sanity of those around me i.e. the wife doesn't appreciate eating meat/low GI carbs/veg 7 days a week!!

I plan on weighing in tomorrow morning, at the last count I was up roughly 10-11 lbs over a 3 month period. Yeah, a fair bit will be excess water and some fat but I'd like to think I've added a bit lean mass under there too - I'm feeling stronger than ever that's for sure.

Anyway, the top abs are still there if I breathe in really hard...I just can't see past my chins to take a good look!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I completely agree and wouldn't call what I'm doing an all out traditional bulk, it's more lean ish but I've also decided to enjoy myself a little in the meantime for the sanity of those around me i.e. the wife doesn't appreciate eating meat/low GI carbs/veg 7 days a week!!
> 
> I plan on weighing in tomorrow morning, at the last count I was up roughly 10-11 lbs over a 3 month period. Yeah, a fair bit will be excess water and some fat but I'd like to think I've added a bit lean mass under there too - I'm feeling stronger than ever that's for sure.
> 
> Anyway, the top abs are still there if I breathe in really hard...I just can't see past my chins to take a good look!!!


i'd like to get down to having my top abs showing


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great Stuff on the pressing dorsal well done moving on up :whoo:


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

mark_star said:


> i'd like to get down to having my top abs showing


I now have my top two showing  woop woop lol


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

The Trixsta said:


> I now have my top two showing  woop woop lol


show off :lol:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick *legs/abs* session this morning:

Press: 4 x 8-10 @ 160-280 / 3 @ 300 (PB) > failure @ 200 > failure @160

DB lunges: 3 x 10

Leg curls: 3 x 12-15

3 giant sets of seated CR - toe press - bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform.

Various ab work.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tonight's *back/shoulders*:

Wide grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 7 @ 10 > 3 @ BW / 6 @ 10 > 4 @ BW + 1 neg

T-bar row: 3 x 8-10 @ 50-55 + bar

Close grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Wide grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Leverage iso row (alt arm): 3 x 10

Push press: 3 x 6 @ 50

Hammer strength shoulder press: 3 x 8 @ 70-75 final set > failure @ 40

DB shrugs SS rev cable flye: 3 x 10

Loving the gym at the min, feeling strong as I've ever been!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> Loving the gym at the min, feeling strong as I've ever been!


That'll be all the extra calories bud feels good don't it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> That'll be all the extra calories bud feels good don't it!


Tell me about it fella. I'm pretty much a stone up yet banging out the best chins of my life weight-reps ratio wise.

Fcuk cutting up in the new year, I'm carrying on with this eating lark!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha totally Man my abs are non existent at the moment!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hench-Life said:


> Haha totally Man my abs are non existent at the moment!


I'm calling mine f'abs from now on!!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol yeah I'll be using that!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick in and out on *chest/arms* last night:

BB decline: 3 x progressive WU's / 6 @ 100 (PB) > failure @ 60 / 3 @ 100 > failure @ 60 / 5 @ 90 > failure @ 60

DB incline: 8 @ 26 x 2 / 8 @ 23.5 > failure @ 13.5

High to low cable flye SS low to high cable flye: 3 x 10-15

Cable curls SS tri pushdown: 3 x 8-10

Nipped out afterwards for a few squash's to catch up with my best mate who's back from Oz for Xmas. Haven't seen him in 18 months and the first thing he said was 'look at the size of you!' Then 2 or 3 others who I bumped into during the night said exactly the same - felt good knowing I must be doing something right. Saying that, I was wearing a fairly flattering jumper that hid the podge all too well!!


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Quick in and out on *chest/arms* last night:
> 
> BB decline: 3 x progressive WU's / 6 @ 100 > failure @ 60 / 3 @ 100 > failure @ 60 / 5 @ 90 > failure @ 60
> 
> ...


It's always good to see someone that you haven't seen for a long time. A real ego booster.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Had to nip into the office this morning so my final session before Xmas (*legs*) was short but sweeeeet:

Smiths squats (wide stance SS with narrow): 3 x 8 on both

Lying curls: 3 x 10-12

Giant set of seated CR - toe press - standing bodyweight tiptoes off raised platform: 3 x 15-20 on all

Job done!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back & shoulders* from yesterday AM:

Wide grip pull-ups: 10 @ BW / 8 @ 10 / 8 @ 10 > 3 @ BW

T-bar rows: 3 x 10 @ 50-55

Wide grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Close grip pulldowns: 2 x 10

Single arm leverage iso row: 2 x 10

BB push press: 7 / 7 / 6 @ 50

Hammer strength shoulder press: 3 x 8 @ 70

Reverse smiths shrugs: 3 x 10 @ 80

SS

DB reverse flye: 3 x 10 @ 8.5

Felt good to be back!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Edging towards these bad boys:

View attachment 4988


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, 3 weeks since my last post in here.

Been a crazy month, got a big deadline at work tomorrow so been pulling 14hr days since the turn of the year - knees are in bits from sitting at my desk so much!!

Training has been slowish, probably only say 4-5 times this year and i've even skipped the odd meal over the last week with being so busy.

Only about 36 hrs to go though so almost there - looking forward to a more relaxed day Fri along with a few back-to-back lifting sessions!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

good to see you young man :yo:


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Never easy espescially with a job and family coming first.Good thing is your never starting from scratch, been a bit like that myself but im beasting the splits again and very much back where i left off already, stick in Dorse.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Still not getting on here much but thought i'd throw last nights session up while I remember:

*Back/shoulders:*

Weighted wide grip pull-ups: 3 x 8-10

T-bar row: 3 x 8-10

Leverage iso row: 3 x 8-10

Push-press: 3 x 6-8

Hammer strength shoulder press: 3 x 8 (double drop on last)

Smith reverse shrugs SS DB reverse flye: 3 x 10

Dropped the odd rep here & there in place of short rest periods (60 secs max) and high intensity. Spent the last few months a bit too ego driven based on the poundages, time to put that to one side again, up the intensity and really feel the muscle working.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Its all about the contraction dude!

Solid workout though. Just gotta keep plugging away!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Its all about the contraction dude!


Very easy to forget sometimes when you get caught up in watching the numbers!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest/tri* blast last night:

DB flat: 3 x 8-10 (drop-set on last)

DB inc: as above

Cable flye SS press-ups x 3

Dips: 3 x 10

Tri pushdown: 3 x 8-10 (double drop-set on last)

Would normally start with BB decline but bench was in use so went with some DB flat work which I haven't done in a while. Not been recording weights of late but I think flat was done with 36's if I remember rightly.

Good session all in...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Still training steadily, just getting little time to jump on here to update anything. Anyway, had a very quick back/shoulder blast last night:

Wide grip pull-ups: 3 x 10

T-bar rows: 3 x 10-12

Single arm iso row: 3 x 8-10

Hammer strength shoulder press: 3 x 8 + single drop set

Rev flyes: 3 x 12 SS DB shrugs 3 x 10

A little shorter than normal but job done, needed to get in and out.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You joining the one post a month brigade as well


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Sent the misses and eldest off to see 1D tonight so got a few hrs to myself once the other one's in bed - a rarity!

Bought a copy of Joe Warner's 12 Week Body Plan the other day along with an M10 Fitness ebook so might very well start ploughing my way through those. 18 weeks till holiday so it's time to at least start thinking about shifting some of this excess I've accumulated over the winter months.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Wel in Dorse!! We al have kittle deviations from our path occassionally! At least ur back on it!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers fella. I've never really been off it to be honest, just one too many biscuits along the way!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs this morn, 'orrible session!

4 sets ATG smith squats (last one double drop set) supersetted with 4 sets lying leg curls

2 further sets of lying leg curls on their own

3 sets of leg press of 18 reps each set (6 reps narrow, 6 shoulder width, 6 wide)

3 sets seated calves supersetted with 3 sets of unweighted standing calves off a raised platform - high reps.

Kept rest periods to a minimum, felt sick as a dog afterwards - wicked!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You go steady on them biscuits young man

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The weeks breakfast in the slow cooker. Out with the porridge, in with the meat & Brazil nuts.

View attachment 5119


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Legs this morn, 'orrible session!
> 
> 4 sets ATG smith squats (last one double drop set) supersetted with 4 sets lying leg curls
> 
> ...


love it when i read someones had a great leg session, high reps with short rest always goging to hit you hard.

looking forward to legs that little bit more tonight now..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

wezo said:


> love it when i read someones had a great leg session, high reps with short rest always goging to hit you hard.
> 
> looking forward to legs that little bit more tonight now..


I'm still walking like John Wayne now Wez, really did smash them hard. Great feeling!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Misses nipped out to Sainsbo's just now, asked her to pick me up a big new Tupperware box for my beef and seeing as she's going to drop the porridge too I suggested she get something in place of nuts as she's allergic.

Good fats I explained, avocado perhaps.

She comes home with a box of chocolate fingers!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Cheers fella. I've never really been off it to be honest, just one too many biscuits along the way!


LOL Just realised u "Fella'd" me!! Doesnt happen in the forces world HaHa!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, is that a bad thing?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Another brutally intense session tonight, supersetted *back with shoulders*:

Wide grip pull-ups SS smith PBN x 3 (3 second negs on both)

Push press SS t-bar row x 3

Single arm iso row SS DB shrug SS rev DB flye x 3

Max 60 seconds rest between sets, lifting lasted no more than about 40 mins.

Job done. Attempted some close grip underhand chins at the end - not a chance.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried meat for breakfast instead of carbs? Two day old beef early doors is proper hard graft!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Steak for Breakfast! Sounds awesome 

If only I could afford it....heck, I might get a 50% payrise outta the blue, or win the lottery and problem solved!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

im with neil on this one dorsey, eggs is as good as it gets..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not steak exactly, roast topside of beef. Still not cheap at 150-200g a sitting though. Will trial it for a couple of months to see if I notice any benefit.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Kept the intensity high again tonight, *chest & arms* with limited rest periods:

BB decline x 3 (4 second negs) + 1 quick tempo drop set

Cable flye SS dips x 3 (dips were haaaaard!!)

DB incline SS DB curls x 3 (3-4 sec negs on both)

Tri pushdowns SS close grip cable curls x 3

Seated dip machine 1 x triple drop set to failure

Smashed it, great pump, done inside 35 mins.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Smashed legs again this morning, another great gut wrenching session:

4 sets ATG smith squats (last one drop set) supersetted with 4 sets lying leg curls

2 further sets of lying leg curls on their own

3 sets of leg press averaging 18-20 reps each set (6 reps narrow, 6 shoulder width, 6 wide)

3 sets seated calves supersetted with 3 sets of toes press and 3 sets of unweighted standing raises - high reps.

No more than 60 seconds between sets. Everything done with 3-4 second negs.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 5180


There's nothing better than a Fri night in practicing the old cooking skills!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment 5181


And that's breakfast for the next few days sorted!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Another great *back/shoulders* session last night, loving the high intensity at the mo as I begin trimming up for the summer!

Wide grip pull-ups SS smith PBN x 3

T-bar row SS hammer strength shoulder press x 3

Close grip leverage iso row SS DB shrug SS rev DB flye x 3

Face pulls x 3

All exercises performed with 3-4 second negs where possible, max 60 seconds rest between sets, lifting lasted about 40 mins at the most.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, that Beef is PINK!!! Haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, it was a little yeah - breakfast now takes a lot longer to eat with all the mandatory chewing!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you robbed a butchers ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I wish! I'm putting a few quid their way each week now put it that way.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What you eating it with mate?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> What you eating it with mate?


The beef? Brazil nuts. Takes a bit of getting used to but I do actually feel better for it already.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest & arms* tonight with limited rest periods:

BB decline x 3 + 1 quick tempo drop set

DB incline SS EZ curls x 3

Cable flye SS dips x 3

Tri pushdowns SS close grip cable curls x 3

Seated dip machine 1 x triple drop set to failure

All sets done with 3-4 second negs.

Diet today so far:

Beef & boiled eggs

Chicken breast in coconut oil with veg

Chicken breast in coconut oil with veg

Chicken breast in coconut oil with almonds

Still to have:

Chicken stir fry

Slow release protein (maybe with a small portion of cooked oats)

Supps used:

Animal Pak

Kr-Evolution

Powdered BCAA

B&R


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Still going strong dorsal good man

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nothing better than *legs* on a Sat morning:

4 sets ATG smith squats (last one drop set) supersetted with 4 sets lying leg curls

2 further sets of lying leg curls on their own

3 sets of leg press of 18 reps each set (7 reps narrow, 6 shoulder width, 5 wide)

3 sets seated calves supersetted with toe press and bodyweight standing raises - high reps with big stretches.

Kept rest periods to a minimum with very slow negs where possible in line with the rest of my current training pattern.

I'm out tonight for the first time in at least 6 months, probably longer - should be fun!!


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

You must be mad legs on a sat morning..Monday for me out the way haha

How's that coconut oil..going to get some this week new diet this week you see.

Enjoy your nite out to..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah it's good actually mate. I've been using a fairly generous serving and it adds a nice taste to the food.

I've got the organic one by the Groovy Food Company. £7 a pop and it'll prob last 3-4 weeks I'd say.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back/shoulders* from last night:

Wide grip pull-ups SS smith PBN x 3

DB row SS hammer strength shoulder press x 3

Close grip leverage iso row SS DB shrug SS rev DB flye x 3

All sets where poss performed with slow negs.

Diet was:

Roast beef with 2 large boiled eggs

Turkey mince in coconut oil and large potion of veg

Turkey mince in coconut oil and large potion of veg

Turkey steaks in coconut oil and brazil nuts

Omelette

Small portion of cooked oats with slow release protein

Additional supps were:

Kre-Evo

Animal Pak

Powdered BCAA


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Done chest/arms and a legs session since I last logged. Then yesterday was *back/shoulders* which went as follows:

Oly deads

SS Push press 5 x 5

BOR

SS High pulls 4 x 5-6

Rev DB flye

SS Plate shrugs

SS Face pulls 3 x 10-15

Switched it up a bit last night, went proper heavy (relatively speaking!) for the first 4 exercises to really shock the system - was absolutely fcuked to put it mildly!

Feeling a little flat at the mo, presumably from the drop in carbs. Energy levels seem absolutely fine though which is good news and no headaches or whatever as some seem to report. Will perhaps weigh in over the wkd to make sure i'm not dropping too quickly.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

hey dorse, is there a reason ur not puttin ur weights on?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

jakal2001 said:


> hey dorse, is there a reason ur not puttin ur weights on?


My books weight isn't important. I can bring the biggest guy down to size with under 10kg dumbbells on pretty much any exercise.

If you hit goal reps with the max amount of tension. Job done. If your aim is aesthetic training of course.

Power/strength, different ball game altogether.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

wezo said:


> im with neil on this one dorsey, eggs is as good as it gets..


Problem with eating eggs everyday, could likely build an intolerance to them.



Neil R said:


> Steak for Breakfast! Sounds awesome
> 
> If only I could afford it....heck, I might get a 50% payrise outta the blue, or win the lottery and problem solved!


give Buy elite quality grass fed beef and free range chicken online. a butchers, it's where I been getting my meat from. Top stuff.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm with Splinter here Jakal - is weight all that important when you REALLY think about it. So, i'm benching 100kg for 10 reps but you're 'only' managing 60kg for 10. Does that make me stronger than you? Does it mean i'm likely to build more muscle?

Perhaps my 100kg reps are bloody awful, fast as hell, all shoulders, bouncing up off my chest, locking out bla bla. Then there's your p8ssy ass reps at 60; slow negatives, controlled with precision, quick explosions and no locking out so always under tension.

I know how i'd rather train and I know how I am now training. I've recently learned to leave my ego and the gym door and finally focus on the feel of the movement instead of how much I can lift.

So to go back to the initial question; why aren't I logging my weights? Answer: it's all but pointless as it gives absolutely no idea as to the workout.

Just so you get some idea though, deads were off the deck and ranged from 150-180ish - not done them in a loooooooong time.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just to maybe emphasise my point a little more, my squats can be taken as a perfect example.

If you were to search back through my journal, you'd see I used to use the free rack with approx 130-150 on my back for 8+ reps.

Over the past few months i've switched to the Smiths and dropped the weight riiiiiiiiiight down, I squat prob 60-70kg max now. However, my negatives are minimum 3 seconds, my knees never go over my toes and I go ATG followed by a quick explosion without ever locking out at the top.

And would you believe, i'm FINALLY starting to see a little bit of growth in 'em bad boys! I reckon with a bit of hard graft, within a 2 yr period my quads might actually start catching up my ankles!! :biggrin:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> I'm with Splinter here Jakal - is weight all that important when you REALLY think about it. So, i'm benching 100kg for 10 reps but you're 'only' managing 60kg for 10. Does that make me stronger than you? Does it mean i'm likely to build more muscle?
> 
> Perhaps my 100kg reps are bloody awful, fast as hell, all shoulders, bouncing up off my chest, locking out bla bla. Then there's your p8ssy ass reps at 60; slow negatives, controlled with precision, quick explosions and no locking out so always under tension


Damn bro! U sure know how to hurt a guys feelings 

HAHA Na i see what your saying. I was asking from the view that I log mine so i can attempt to lift heavier next work out. Without logging, do you not forget what you did on that exercise last week?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

jakal2001 said:


> Damn bro! U sure know how to hurt a guys feelings
> 
> HAHA Na i see what your saying. I was asking from the view that I log mine so i can attempt to lift heavier next work out. Without logging, do you not forget what you did on that exercise last week?


But in that sense, does it matter what you did last week? Fair enough, you don't want to be loading the bar with a fraction of the weight but if it's slightly out you'd just automatically increase the time under tension to compensate.

I watched a clip of somebody doing a 2 minute chin up yesterday; 60 seconds up, 60 seconds down, 1 rep. I bet that one rep p1sses all over the 10-15 reps I could do with a plate hanging between my legs!

And i'm a bookkeeper, figures is what I do so they're normally rattling around somewhere in my head anyway.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Makes sense, unfortunately im useless with numbers so i think ill keep my weights on. Good to see u soldiering away mate


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Boom!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Just to maybe emphasise my point a little more, my squats can be taken as a perfect example.
> 
> If you were to search back through my journal, you'd see I used to use the free rack with approx 130-150 on my back for 8+ reps.
> 
> ...


Want to beef up the quads? This is probably stuff your well aware of, but sometimes it just needs to be re-highlighted so you actually give it a shot.

Heels elevated squats (mid + wide stance).

Single leg quad extensions, with holds every few reps, slow controlled negative.

Heels elevated leg press (you heard)

Single leg presses.

Shake things up a bit. My quads are now getting a little harder, more vascular.

Those 3,4,5,6 second negatives should be the focal point.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude. The slow negs are something I've been working on across the board. I always thought heels flat was the way forward but I'll give elevated a shot. How on earth do you do elevated press though? Wear a pair of 6" heels???


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Cheers dude. The slow negs are something I've been working on across the board. I always thought heels flat was the way forward but I'll give elevated a shot. How on earth do you do elevated press though? Wear a pair of 6" heels???


Tippie toe for leg press! (balls of feet,just bring your heels back).

Using a plate with heels elevated on squats just shifts the emphasis on quads more.

In theory... one could train in stiletto's for squats. Just a case of who's ballsy enough to do it!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers dude, i'll certainly give it a whirl - i'm all for the slow negative work at the min.

*Chest/arms* last night:

BB incline 5 x 5-6

DB flat bench

SS DB curls 4 x 6-7

Cable flyes

SS dips 3 x 10-15

Tri pushdowns

SS Cable curls 3 x 6

Went heavy heavy again last night in the main to help shock the system, really took it out of me. First wedding anniversary this wkd so looking forward to a bit of time off and a good old feed!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dorsey said:


> First wedding anniversary this wkd so looking forward to a bit of time off and a good old feed!


sounds good bro! have a good one!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A quick but interesting read as a recap on good fats:

http://www.m10fitness.co.uk/articles/fat-loss/why-is-a-healthy-intake-of-essential-fats-so-impor


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

First London black cab of the day. Wonder if I'll bump into the boys...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Smashed *back & shoulders* just now:

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS BB push-press 3 x 8-10

Face pulls

SS Plate shrugs

SS Rev DB flyes 3 x 12-15

Various ab work.

Very intense session, felt strong. First 4 exercise performed with 3+ second negs, really focusing on the squeeze and always under tension.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest & arms* from last night:

BB decline: 4 x 8-10 + double drop on last

DB incline

SS EZ curls 3 x 8-10

Cable flye

SS dips 3 x 10-12

Tri pushdowns

SS cable curls 3 x 8-10

Seated dip machine 1 x triple drop to failure.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

How's things going dorse??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Plodding along Frank and enjoying the gym still. I'll never be Mr Universe but if all this hard graft, attention to detail and endless amounts of dough on food & supps make me look even 1% better than I did this time last yr then i'm a happy chappy!

How's you and yours? Was down your way last wk, half expected to bump into a good looking cab driver with bulging bi's - Yan must have been busy though ;-)


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Pmsl love it

I'm good mate training ok no gear for 9 months now but enjoying the training still

On a diet at mo trying to get these bloody abs out


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I did read - I don't post but check in from time to time for the goss.

Trained this AM, will update shortly. Had my first leucine experience - there's a way to totally fcuk up a good PWO shake if ever I've seen one!!! Thank god I didn't sprinkle it over my coco pops as planned, wouldn't have been best impressed!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've heard it's vile tasting, lol

Wouldn't a whey flavoured shake cover the taste up if you add the leucine?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No yanny, it makes everything taste bitter and a bit "meaty" but not in a nice way...

Only way I've found to get rid of it is dextrose!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As Ben says, there's no masking it with whey - it's absolutely fcukin rank Yan!! Split my shake in half, first part went over my cereal then added the leucine to the second half.

So, *legs* today:

Smiths squats (raised heels)

SS lying ham curls 4 x 8-10

Alt leg ext (static hold every 3rd rep)

SS lying ham curls 2 x 12-15

Leg press on tip toes 3 x 18

(6 narrow, 6 outside shoulder, 6 wide)

Toe press

SS bodyweight standing CR 3 x high reps to failure


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

How much leucine do you have to use guys?

Sorry to hijack thread Dorse, nice leg workout by the way


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have about 10g when I wake up and 20g pwo roughly...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm just doing PWO. Grabbed 500g and I'd like it to last 2 months which at 3 times a week actually works at the same as Ben, 20g a pop.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> How much leucine do you have to use guys?
> 
> Sorry to hijack thread Dorse, nice leg workout by the way


0.05 x BW KG = leucine requirement recommendation by layne norton for muscle protein synthesis (if im not mistaken). However, it could be lean bodyweight (so take away body fat, would need to double check).

Prefer leucine in bcaa form, than by itself.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So by that calc me and Ben are probably taking 5 times the requirement...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, but are you getting some in the whey as well?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Probably and probably from the 20g BCAA I have intra-WO too!!

Love supplements!! Ha.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Why bother supplementing with leucine if your already using BCAA's???

Just use the BCAA's ad-hoc in the day if need be. Once you've reached the leucine threshold for your bodyweight, seems pointless taking excesses dont you think?

And yep, plenty in the whey.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So do you need BCAA's if your daily protein from foods is okay?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If your having constant feeds, each with a rich protein source that has you reaching the muscle protein synthesis threshold for your bodyweight. I don't see why you'd need to supplement with BCAA's in that regard. If you can't eat, have some BCAA's. Also merit in them if your intermittent fasting.

They're bloody good to consume during training, my recovery is on point because of them.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> So by that calc me and Ben are probably taking 5 times the requirement...


We will wake up massive soon mate


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys what BCAA's are you using ? does it matter? Was thinking of adding them in to my supplement stack as I am a poor eater


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I use a powdered one at the moment.

tradeingredients.com does deals on bulk.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm using TPW's flavoured powdered one during my session. If I wanted caps I wouldn't look any further than Extreme.


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cheers guys, well from what I have read that powder tastes like a horses arse so caps it is  My arm seems to be feeling better now, better to break a bone then tear/fray a ligament it seems !! back on it after 3 months off!! Bye Bye Cardio WOOT !!!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bump - my afternoon read http://www.yewhealth.com/2010/11/21/børge-fagerlis-advanced-concept-diet-v2-0/


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A couple of updates for this week:

*Back & shoulders:*

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Hammer strength shoulder press 3 x 10

Hammer strength iso row 3 x 10

Face pulls

SS Reverse flyes

SS Plate shrugs 3 x high reps to failure

*Chest & arms:*

DB flat 3 x 8-10 followed by dropsets of 8-10

DB incline

SS DB hammer curls 3 x 8-10

Cable flye

SS Press-ups x 3

Tri pushdowns

SS Cable curls 3 x 8-10

Seated dip machine 1 x triple dropset to failure

3-4 second negatives throughout where possible.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

A very solid *legs* session this morning:

Smiths squats (raised heels)

SS lying leg curls 3 x 10-12

Alt leg ext (static hold every third rep)

SS BB SLDL 3 x 12-15

Leg press (tiptoes) 3 x 18 (6 narrow, 6 normal, 6 wide)

Seated CR

SS Toe press

SS standing bodyweight CR 3 x high reps to failure


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Two weeks of leg ext and my knees are already back on fire so I'll have to drop them again.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

How comes smith squats? Im sure I might of missed something in the other 71 pages :S

Try leg curls perhaps with a dumbbell or cable see if it saves the knee?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Free squats my range is poor and my knees edge too far forward over my toes. I spent the best part of 12 months trying to correct it but nothing worked. I get half way through the descent and it all starts going forward.

Switching to the Smiths has given me the option of positioning my feet ever so slightly forward in a position that wouldn't be possible gravity wise using the free bar. It's only a slight amendment but it's made all the difference. My form is proper now, ATG and finally seeing a little growth - which can only be down to the change. I know I'm losing the benefits of free squats but what I'm gaining seems to far out weigh that by a long way.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Long day ahead tomorrow. Early start in the office, followed by a flight to Brussels for a late lunch with a potential new client before heading up to Rotterdam to my mates' MMA gym for what's likely to be the most brutal workout I've had in recent times. I haven't seen him in a couple of yrs so I'd expect nothing less!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great evening at http://www.teamfurious.nl/

Joined in with a bit of MMA to get the heart rate up then blasted out a solid back & shoulders superset session.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Was very rudely woken by 3 of the www.teamfurious.nl guys at 5.30 this morning for a hardcore full body training session before I caught my flight.

I won't list the full workout (it's a blur!) but it involved plenty of core stuff, some TRX and lots of heavy chain and rope work.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs today:

Press 10 x 20

SS Lying curls 10 x 15-20

Seated CR 5 x failure

SS Standing bodyweight CR (single leg) 5 x failure

As ever, slow negs with limited rest.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought about doing dumbbell squats as an alternative to normal squats dorsey?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I haven't tbh. I presume the form would be pretty similar to trap-bar deads?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> I haven't tbh. I presume the form would be pretty similar to trap-bar deads?


Not far off. Give them a shot and see if you can maintain decent form?

Could also do them heels elevated or flat.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Couple of sessions to update from this week:

*Back & shoulders*

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Hammer Strength shoulder press 3 x 8-10

Close grip iso row

SS DB lat raises 3 x 10-12

Face pulls

SS Plate shrugs

SS DB rev flye 3 x failure

*Chest & arms*

BB decline x 3 + 1 RP

Hammer Strength incline press

SS press-ups 3 x 10

Cable flyes

SS EZ curls 3 x 10-12

Rope pushdowns

SS cable curls 3 x 12-15

Seated dip machine 1 x quadruple drop set to complete failure


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Couple of sessions to update from this week:
> 
> *Back & shoulders*
> 
> ...


You finding supersetting back and shoulders works well together?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> You finding supersetting back and shoulders works well together?


Definitely mate, especially with the current aim of volume, time under tension and short rests over weight.

So long as I can only lift for 3 days, it's prob the split I'll always use. Shoulders just don't fit anywhere else for me.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Sounds good if it fits.

I've split delts and traps on different days, worked well. Traps normally with hams and delts on they're lonesome lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I take it you train more frequently than my good self?

I've thought about doing upper body, lower body over 3 days so each gets hit 3 times over a 2 week period but I'll stick as I am for the time being until progress starts to slow.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> I take it you train more frequently than my good self?
> 
> I've thought about doing upper body, lower body over 3 days so each gets hit 3 times over a 2 week period but I'll stick as I am for the time being until progress starts to slow.


Last few months it started at 4 days then went up to 6 days a week (month by month). Short workouts most of the time, 20-40 mins.

Next month 4 days, gona do more strength stuff though for a change. So wave loading, something new and different!

Would love to find a gym with battle ropes and stuff!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> Last few months it started at 4 days then went up to 6 days a week (month by month). Short workouts most of the time, 20-40 mins.
> 
> Next month 4 days, gona do more strength stuff though for a change. So wave loading, something new and different!
> 
> Would love to find a gym with battle ropes and stuff!


Think this calls for a new journal within the ranks!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Think this calls for a new journal within the ranks!


I've got one which I haven't touched in years lol.

Some of ze stuff is top secret ya' know


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great *back & shoulders* session last night, felt wiped after the first few sets I went at it that hard:

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Standing arnold press 3 x 8-10

Close grip iso row

SS DB lat raises 3 x 10-12

Face pulls

SS Plate shrugs

SS DB rev flye 3 x failure

Ab work (not much though as had nothing left to give!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just home from a *chest & arms* blast:

BB decline: progressive WU then 2 x triple drop to failure

Incline press machine

SS EZ preachers 3 x 10-12

Cable flyes

SS Dips 3 x 10-12

Rope pushdowns

SS cable curls 3 x 8-10


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Short and sweet there mate..good work!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Legs* today. Short but very intense:

Smiths squats

SS lying curls 3 x 10-12

Lying curls 2 x 12-15

Press 3 x 18 (6 narrow/6 normal/6 wide)

Seated CR

SS Toe press

SS Standing bodyweight CR 3 x failure.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mixed things up a little this week.

Tues was *delts, traps, rear delts & arms*

Smiths military press x 3

Standing arnold press

SS EZ curls x 3

DB curls

SS DB hammers x 3

Tri pushdowns

SS cable curls x 3

Face pulls

SS rev flye

SS plate shrugs x 3

Seated dip machine x 3 (each a drop set)

Then last night was a mash up of *chest, lats & some bicep* work:

Wide grip pull-ups

SS BB decline x 3

Smiths incline

SS wide seated rows x 3

Cable flye

SS dips x 3

Straight arm pulldowns

SS cable curls x 3

DB curls

SS DB hammers x 3


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Legs* today:

Smith squats 3 x 10

SS lying curls 3 x 12

Leg curls (alt) 2 x 12 with static holds every 3 reps

SS lying curls 2 x 12

Press 4 x 10

Seated CR

SS standing bodyweight CR 3 x failure


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> Would love to find a gym with battle ropes and stuff!


Got battle ropes at my gym!..and atlas stones


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just thought i'd log my weight here now while I remember.

Around Xmas I hit 196lbs - what a waste of time that was. I'm already back down to 179 so it was clearly all water retention and a bit of fat. Top abs are beginning to show and will now be blasting the cardio each morning for the next 5-6 weeks before my hols by which time i'd expect to be down to 170-172lbs @ roughly 10-12% bf.

Diet is pretty solid as ever. High protein/fats during the week, with the only carbs being PWO and PPWO. Then Sat & Sun I switch the fats out for carbs as a bit of a refeed, seems to be working.

Might even update my picture thread if i'm feeling brave enough just before I go!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Promises promises

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

15 mins rowing complete, 30 second intervals.

Ab work.

Day 1 done...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm by far the lightest I've been since 22 now. I'm actually enjoying it as I look at lot better for it IMO. Mass is down and weights are down but its not really my focus anymore if I'm honest. Bodyfat is almost at a level I'm happy with, which considering the self criticism is bloody amazing.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hench-Life said:


> Got battle ropes at my gym!..and atlas stones


I have millions of treadmills, spin classes, zumba, women only sections and some other classes which im not sure what they are :ballchain:

I'd trade places in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

splinter said:


> I have millions of treadmills, spin classes, zumba, women only sections and some other classes which im not sure what they are :ballchain:
> 
> I'd trade places in a heartbeat.


Try 'fast blast abs classes' - corporate Virgin Actives...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Because I'm quite tall I actually look better with a bit more weight on me, everybody commented how great I was looking over Xmas at 14st. The thing is, when it comes to summer and the top comes off by the pool, although you don't want to be the skinny lad with the 6-pack you also don't want to be the watery lump either who looks better wearing a jumper than without!

I used to do all those classes in my Esporta days: boxafit, body-pump, abs and even skipping (by far the best class I've ever done cardio wise).

*Back & shoulders* last night:

Smith PBN

SS wide grip pull-ups x 3

T-bar rows

SS Hammer strength shoulder press x 3

DB rows

SS DB side lat raises x 3

Face pulls

SS plate shrugs

SS DB rev flye x 3

Then 15 mins interval rowing early this morn.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Interval rowing done early doors followed by a bit of ab work. Chest & arms later today.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest & arms*

BB decline x 3 + 1 RP

DB inc 3 x 8-10

SS inc press machine 3 x high reps

Cable flyes 3 x 10-12

SS Dips 3 x 10

Tri pushdowns 3 x 10

SS cable curls 3 x 10 (upper ROM only)

EZ preacher 3 x 5-6

SS DB cross body hammers 3 x 10

Seated dip machine 1 x quadruple drop set all to failure (about 90-100 reps total)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You seem to be getting more serious? What's all this two days in a row lark about


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Parky said:


> You seem to be getting more serious? What's all this two days in a row lark about


Ha, yesterday's post was the session from the night before I'm afraid. Still only lifting x3 but early morning cardio x5 for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank god for that. I'm train 5+ days a week at the minute but a good few of those are HIIT cardio.

And 'at the minute' means the last two weeks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Woke a tad late this morning so only managed 10 min of rowing intervals.

Nothing else from me now today, a break from the cardio for the wkd just legs tomorrow am.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Legs* just finished:

Smiths squat 3 x 8

SS lying curls 3 x 15

Leg ext (alt) 2 x 12

SS lying curls 2 x 12

Single leg press 3 x 20

Seated CR

SS toe press

SS standing single leg CR (bodyweight) 3 x failure on all


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Whas a Smith PBN?? Glad ur hitting it again Dorse!! Keep it up!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Press behind neck mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Ah I see now!!! I may have to try this as whn i do it in front i nearly take my nose off??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Ah I see now!!! I may have to try this as whn i do it in front i nearly take my nose off??


It's a decent variation, just be careful not to go too deep as behind the neck work is a very easy way to bring on a shoulder injury.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You ever noticed how much you look like Dom Mazzetti?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loving the fact tri's make up 116% of the whole body.

PS fcuk you!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back & shoulders*

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Hammer strength shoulder press 3 x 10

Close grip pulldown

SS Lat raises 3 x 10

Face pulls

SS Plate shrugs

SS DB rev flye 3 x 12

Another good solid session although strength did feel a little down tonight.

Next lifting session would normally be chest & arms Thurs PM but I'm seeing the www.m10fitness.co.uk guys this Thurs lunchtime so it'll be interesting to see how that goes.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Parky said:


> You ever noticed how much you look like Dom Mazzetti?


I love Dom's videos. One of the videos he did when it came to working out on holiday, i've actually done loads of that stuff already. Except for the t-bar row with a towel and a mate holding on for dear life. May have to try it next week at Glasto


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

splinter said:


> I have millions of treadmills, spin classes, zumba, women only sections and some other classes which im not sure what they are :ballchain:
> 
> I'd trade places in a heartbeat.


Haha 1 bike 1 treadmill 1 stepper and 1 rower and thats the extent of the cv machines at my gym

If your ever in the north of Scotland I'll gladly take you down there


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just finished my session with www.m10fitness.co.uk - legs of all things!

Bloody amazing stuff. I'll write more when I get chance but I feel I've learnt more in 2 hrs with them than I have in the last 12 months going solo.


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Cool! I'm looking forward to your write up!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

That gym looks amazing, Atlantis equipment is top notch.

Why the fudge are all good gyms in the UK not in the actual capitol?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not a public gym though unfortunately, PT only. They've got it PROPER going on in there though dude, couldn't ask for more.

I'd say it's very similar to what UP Fitness down your way have to offer.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I do follow Nick Mitchell, comes up with all sorts of interesting concepts.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Worth following these guys too I'd say, very similar principles and I think the owner Mark is good friends with Nick.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seen quite a bit about them and the transformations they have done on a few folks they are quite local to me but I'm quite tight these days . Good if you have learned something though as you are a sponge  Caroline oliver trains there I think.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah she does, quite a few of her FB pics were taken there. I'm due an email from them early next week to summarise a few things so I'll write more once I've received that.

*Chest & arms* this morning:

BB decline: 8 / 12 / 15 + 5RP

DB inc: 3 x 10-12

SS tri press ups : 3 x failure

Cable flye: 3 x 15

SS dips: 3 x failure

EZ curls: 3 x 10-12

SS DB hammers: 3 x 10

Tri pushdowns: 6 / 10 / 15

SS cable curls: 8 / 12 / 15

Seated dip machine: 1 x quadruple drop set to failure

Seated incline machine: 1 x triple drop set to failure.

Upping my lifting to x4 as of Monday. Still keeping to the 3 day split, just hitting each bodypart slightly more often.


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Boom!

Good work


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh nice job and little drop sets to finish, lovely


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bad knees

Major quad doms from Thurs

Breakfast 20 mins prior

45 mins spin class probably wasn't a good idea 

Saying that, it hopefully went some way towards making headway into last nights feast!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Yeah she does, quite a few of her FB pics were taken there. I'm due an email from them early next week to summarise a few things so I'll write more once I've received that.
> 
> *Chest & arms* this morning:
> 
> ...


There's certainly merit in hitting a bodypart 2-3 times a week, just not to complete failure each time.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> There's certainly merit in hitting a bodypart 2-3 times a week, just not to complete failure each time.


True. I guess I'll be hitting each part 4 times over a 3 week period so should still recover from that well enough.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Week 3, day 1 - interval rowing complete.

Was bloody tired getting up early to row today, makes me wonder wether the CV or extra sleep would be more beneficial.

Back & shoulders later...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> Week 3, day 1 - interval rowing complete.
> 
> *Was bloody tired getting up early to row today, makes me wonder wether the CV or extra sleep would be more beneficial.*
> 
> Back & shoulders later...


I used to get up at 0515 everyday ( or earlier if work dictated) and be at the gym for 0615, where I'd be doing 15mins of rotator cuff and general stretching, whilst waiting for them to open at 0630.

Just made me think I wasn't getting enough sleep in. I'd prefer to be in there at that time, as a/ it meant I always did the rotator cuff (which I always seem to forget these days) and, b/ it ain't so frigging busy as at night where you literally have to fight to get equipment (getting too busy for their own good - e.g. had signs up in cardio room saying 20mins only in busy times WTF!)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back & shoulders*

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Hammer strength shoulder press 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

Close grip seated row

SS Lat raises 3 x 10-12

Face pulls

SS Upright row

SS Front cable raise 3 x high reps

Rev flye

SS Plate shrugs 3 x high reps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Rowing this morning then *chest & arms* tonight:

BB decline 3 x 6-8

DB inc

SS hammer strength press 3 x 8-10

Cable flye 3 x 15

SS dips 3 x failure

Tri pushdowns

SS cable curls 3 x 15

EZ curls 3 x 20

SS DB cross body hammers 3 x 15-20

Great pump on arms but don't feel I'm getting the most out of my chest session at all - think I'm struggling with the mind/muscle connection thing. Back in with m10 a week Thurs so it'll be something we focus heavily on.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Best legs session I've ever had, quads are filled with blood to the brim.

BB squats 3 x 10-12

Lying curls 3 x 6-8

Extensions

SS SLDL 2 x 10-12

Press 3 x 12-15

Seated CR

SS toe press

SS standing bodyweight CR 3 x failure on all

Squats: I've gone back to the rack instead of the smiths. My reasoning for using the smiths was to avoid my knees edging forward over my toes - I believed this to be the cause of my knee troubles. I've now been told this is the biggest load of bro science [email protected] known to man and it's completely natural to lead with the knees. So, it's heels raised, 3 seconds neg, ATG, 3 seconds pos, no locking out, quads tensed, heels firmly into the floor/platform (feel as though you're physically squeezing them together), then hit 12 reps. Bugger me, the pain is immense!

Lying curls: toes pointed out to negate using the calve, slow neg, big powerful burst on the positive, 2 second squeeze at the top.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Back & shoulders:*

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 10

T-bar row

SS Hammer Strength shoulder press 3 x 6

Seated close grip row

SS Lat raises 3 x 12-15

Face pulls

SS upright cable row

SS front cable raise 3 x 15-20

Rev flye machine

SS Plate shrugs 3 x failure


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*Chest & arms* earlier:

Flat DB press 3 x 6

Inc DB press 3 x 8-10

Dips 3 x 12

Cable flye

SS press-ups 3 x 12-15

EZ curls

SS Cross body hammers 3 x 10-12

Seated dip machine 1 x quadruple drop set to complete failure

Only had about 30 mins today so had to cut arms short by a couple of exercises. Training chest & arms again on Thurs with m10 in Nottingham though so not too fussed anyway.

Legs tomorrow...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn, we need a seated dip machine in our gym!

Good work dude!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fcuk me, I'm in bits. *Legs:*

BB squats 3 x 12

Lying curls 3 x 6-8

Ext 2 x 10

SS seated curls 2 x 12

Press 3 x 12-15

Seated CR x 100 in as few sets as possible


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Fcuk me, I'm in bits. *Legs:*
> 
> BB squats 3 x 12
> 
> ...


Normal squats were okay for ya?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> Normal squats were okay for ya?


Yup, m10 proper put me on the straight and narrow with them. Squatting with the most gay weight ever but never felt it more.

All that keeping heels flush to the ground and knees behind your toes is nonsense.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Yup, m10 proper put me on the straight and narrow with them. Squatting with the most gay weight ever but never felt it more.
> 
> All that keeping heels flush to the ground and knees behind your toes is nonsense.


I been squatting with plates under my heel since winter last year, dont think I can look back now. Didn't I recommend those to you!? :rolleye11:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> I been squatting with plates under my heel since winter last year, dont think I can look back now. Didn't I recommend those to you!? :rolleye11:


You most certainly did Mr S and backed up by the guys in Notts so can't be bad. They did start me off with heels flushed but raised seems to better suit my posture/form.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Just makes squatting that bit more stable, and shifts the emphasis on the quads more.

You gonna be heading back to the m10 fitness centre soon? I'm sure they've got a wealth of information for you to absorb!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

splinter said:


> Just makes squatting that bit more stable, and shifts the emphasis on the quads more.
> 
> You gonna be heading back to the m10 fitness centre soon? I'm sure they've got a wealth of information for you to absorb!


Tomorrow lunch for chest & arms - should be fun!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just on my way back from seeing www.m10fitness.co.uk

Reworked my chest & arms routine slightly as follows:

BB decline 4 x 6-8

DB flat flye

SS BB flat 3 x 10-12

Cable flye 2 x 20

SS extreme facia stretch 2 x 30 seconds

Inc DB curls

SS skulls 3 x 6-8

Hammer curls

SS overhead tri ext 3 x 10-12

Cable curls

SS tri pushdowns 2 x 20

Focused on the mind/muscle connection, especially during chest as I feel it lacks at present.

Down 2kg over a 2 week period and b/f dropping nicely too. 3 weeks till holiday so will leave diet where it for for another week then perhaps look to reduce cals down by about 200-250 on non-training days before dropping just slightly more across the board for the final week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

There's nothing like a glass of sawdust (apple fibre) to help help wash down the bedtime pills!

View attachment 5315


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

how's the whole m10 thing going Dorsey


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Brilliant matey, best thing i've done to date i'd say.

I've pretty much wasted this past year, spent the winter completely over-eating and not focusing on progressing my training, then the last few months having to compensate for that in an extremely anal way just to get back to where I should have been. I'm hoping to take some pics in a few weeks time before my holiday - I want to come in slightly better than this time last year but I doubt i'll have added any mass at all which is a shame but something i'll learn from.

I'm in a great place diet/supp wise now, it's all started to click finally. Then with M10 behind me, helping with a few tweaks and putting me on the straight & narrow with some of my lifting, i've got a feeling these next 12 months will by far be my best yet.

I won't be able to afford to stick with them on a regular basis nor would I have the time to keep travelling to them so often, but that watchful eye every 4-6 weeks might be invaluable.

They also do group strongman sessions involving tyres and all that lark. I was watching a group of 4 at it yesterday and it seemed like good banter (in between blowing out of their arses!) so I might get a few of my mates together and head up every now and again for a bit of that.

Come to think of it, Loz is in Notts, I wonder if we have 2 other Midland folk who'd be interested...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent job, all sounds good


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

A bit harsh saying youve wasted a year Kev surely it cant have been that bad, your always one for taking on new techniques and lifting plans seemingly more than most.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> A bit harsh saying youve wasted a year Kev surely it cant have been that bad, your always one for taking on new techniques and lifting plans seemingly more than most.


Ok, wasted in terms of progression in physical appearance (or more specifically gaining any mass).

An extremely good year (or last 3 months) with regards to my understanding of various things.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good back & shoulders session over the wkd then some solid leg work tonight:

BB squats 3 x 12

Single leg press (high position to hit glutes/hams) 3 x 8

Ext 3 x 12

SS lying curls 3 x 6-8

Press 2 x 15

Had to drop a set of press and leave calves completely as ran over at work and still needed to get to the butchers before they shut! 11 chicken breast, 2 pork steaks and 3 sirloins or a bit of calve work?? Hmmm...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Really good chest & arms session tonight. 3 of us trained so we had to keep moving double quick to make sure rest periods didn't increase.

BB flat 4 x 6-8

DB flat flye

SS BB decline 3 x 12

Cable flye 2 x 20

SS 30 second extreme pec stretching

DB inc curls

SS skulls 3 x 6-8

DB cross body hammers

SS DB overhead ext 3 x 12

Cable curls

SS rope pushdowns 2 x 20


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Back & shoulders from Thurs PM:

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Hammer strength shoulder press 3 x 6-8

Close grip seated row

SS DB lat raises 3 x 12-15

Rev pec dec

SS Plate shrugs 2 x 20

Supposed to be legs today but agreed to take it off so as to spend some time in the sunshine with the family.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Legs earlier:

BB squats 3 x 12

Ext 2 x 10-12

SS lying curls 2 x 6-8

High single leg press 3 x 10-12

Press 3 x 12-15

Seated CR 100 reps in as least sets as possible


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Banging *chest & arms* session tonight:

BB decline press 4 x 6-8

DB flat flye

SS BB flat press 3 x 10-12

Cable flye 2 x 20

SS 30 seconds extreme pec stretch

Inc seated DB curls

SS skulls 3 x 6-8

DB cross body hammers

SS DB overhead ext 3 x 10-12

Tri pushdowns

SS cable curls 2 x 20

Strength was a little down but I guess that's to be expected when cutting - pump was mega though which is quite surprising when i'm on fairly low carbs.

Looking forward to weighing in this wkd to see where I am.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Back & shoulders this morning:

Wide grip pull-ups

SS Smiths PBN 3 x 8-10

T-bar row

SS Hammer Strength shoulder press 3 x 6-8

Hammer Strength iso front pulldown

SS DB side raises 3 x 12-15

Face pulls

SS Upright cable row

SS Front cable raise 2 x 10-15

Rev pec dec

SS Plate shrugs 3 x 15-20


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Barely trained this month so far and haven't bothered to update anything even when i have. Managed a quick blast tonight though:

Flat bench 10 x 8-10

Cable flye 5 x 12-15 (last 2 SS with 30 second extreme pec stretching)

Overhead DB tri ext 3 x 10-12

SS

EZ curls 3 x high reps to failure

Job done.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you not doing deads at the mo dude?

you ever thought about putting a training cycle together for ohh 6-10-12 months (dependent on injuries and tiredness)and do nothing but focus on pure poundage progression, doing nothing but sticking to it rigidly dropping backing off if need be on the smaller compounds but driving on deads and squats for as long as humanly poss (obviously with my old favorite 0.5kg plates)

i managed to do a trap bar dead cycle for 10 months 

it was probly one of my best gaining periods, annoyingly was before my fusion too.

that routine neil gave you would work well IIRC.

you dont even need to change anythng your doing now except keep the big lift of your session going for as long as poss

5x5 format allows for good progression too.. ive surpassed my bench press pb by 8 kg this week easily on it..

trained the same just did 5 sets of 5, no fancy formats just constant 1kg a week..

anyhoo hope your doing good and cant wait to see some new D Man pics


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ay think we were due some pics ????

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Cheers for poking your head in dude...

No deads for me at the mo. Trap bar broke in the gym a while back and was getting horrendous knee pain which I put down to either deads or squats...or a combination of the two. So, seeing as my beloved trap-bar was gone I focused on squats only for a while. At first I moved onto the Smiths so I could force a slight angle so my knees didn't protrude forward over my toes. It worked to a degree but they were still flaring up here and there. I then went to visit a PT in Nottingham who did me the world of good. I'm back on the oly bar now with raised heels, knees over toes, ATG and extended TUT on the neg - it's worked an absolute dream for me, i'm pain free for the first time in ages and i'll maybe even see some quad growth finally this year!! Ha. I've got no idea if they've replaced the trap-bar yet but either way i'm in no rush to rock the boat - sometimes gains have to be forfeited for the greater good.

Training wise, if you remember back to the later half of last year I went on a 'bulk' - hmmm. I hit 14st by Xmas (up from the low 12's with abs over summer), strength went up nicely (declining 100 for 5-6 reps) and got comments left, right & centre from those close to me. I felt i'd rushed it though, too much of it was water/fat in my eyes so I spent Feb onwards stripping it all back off to see what was left underneath - not friggin much I tell ya!! By the time my holiday came round, the abs were back out but I think I just looked skinny and extremely flat!

After a few slap dash weeks, the plan now is to have a solid 6-9 months as you say, progressively cycling those core poundages back up as high as I can physically get them. I doubt the sessions will change too much, I might drop the odd exercise here & there and deads may feature again at some point, but the nuts & bolts of it will be as they are now. Each bodypart will have at least 1 compound where I focus purely on increasing the poundages in the 6-8 range, another where TUT & muscle contraction will be more important at say 10-12, and generally something with higher reps to really get the blood flowing.

As for diet, i'm mainly using proteins & fats at the mo and then timing my carbs around workouts: vitargo intra, coco pops post then white rice post post. I'll slowly increase these over the coming months and at some point potentially look to add them back in to one other meal daily (dinner perhaps so my diet stops p*ssing the misses off!)

Ramble over...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> coco pops post


Food of a champion.

Good to see your doing the TUT/muscle contraction! Be surprised the world of good it does with light weights :lift:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Agree with your knees being under less pressure when squatting with raised heels. Mine felt far less strained raised and got far more tightness in the quads.  deads however gave no knee trouble ever? But know you've had issues with knees for a while ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I have matey, glad to be pretty much rid of them for the time being.

Quick shoulders only session from Sun morn:

Smith mil press: 4 x 8-10

Seated arnold press: 3 x 10-12

SS DB side raises: 3 x 10-12

Face pulls: 2 x 20

SS Plate shrugs 2 x failure


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Couple of brief updates.

Chest & arms from Thurs:

DB flat 4 x 6-8

DB flye 3 x 12

SS BB decline 3 x 10-12

Dips 2 x failure

SS extreme pec stretch

Incline DB curls 3 x 6-8

SS DB close grip bench 3 x 6-8

Cable curl 2 x 12-15

SS seated dip machine 2 x failure (last set triple drop)

Then shoulders from today:

BB mil press 4 x 8

DB seated Arnold press 3 x 10

Rev pec dec 3 x 12-15

SS DB side raise 3 x 12

Face pulls 3 x failure

SS plate shrugs 3 x failure


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

First 30 pages read, but really must go do something lol

Although it did remind me why I bought that aspirin!

Better go and make myself a coffee


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't trained legs in about 6 weeks would you believe so eased myself back in gently last night. Couldn't get near a rack for want of trying though.

Press: 5 x 8-10

DB lunges: 3 x 10

Ext: 3 x 12

SS lying curls: 3 x 12

Seated CR: 2 x 20

SS standing single leg CR: 2 x 15-20

Doms already kicking in, will be horrible/nice by tomorrow!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Doubt i've trained since my last post. Too much on at work right now to even think about the gym.

Will get the occasional session in i'm sure but expecting a nice set of moobs by Xmas!


----------

